# OT > Offtopic >  Kauppakeskukset ja joukkoliikenne

## Vekku

> Yksi kauhuesimerkki on Tampereen eteläpuolelle keskelle ei mitään mutta mottoritieristeykseen valmistuva Retail park -kauppakeskus.


Ei tuokaa ole aivan noin yksinkertaista, että kaikki tulisivat Tampereelta, jos Ideaparkkia tarkoitat, sen luulisi imuroivan etelästä tulevia ihmisiä, Hämeenlinnna, Toijala, Viiala ja Turun suunnasta, Urjala, Kylmäkoski ja Valkeakosken suunnasta. He eivät aja Tampereelle, vaan jäävät Marjamäkeen.
Tampereelle tulee Lakalaivaan myös keskus, eiköhäö se imuroi sieltä suunnasta.

Tästä vähän off-topic, Valkeakoskelta on raideyhteys Toijalaan, jos tosin ei enää ole henkilöliikennettä. Eikö raideyhteys olisi aikanaan kannattanut tehdä entisen 3-tien, tien 130 vierelle Tampereen/Lempälän kohdalle? Silloin se on Ideaparkin(Marjamäki) lähettyvillä ja tähän hehtaarien kokoiseen keskukseen olisi raideyhteys.

----------


## ultrix

> Tästä vähän off-topic, Valkeakoskelta on raideyhteys Toijalaan, jos tosin ei enää ole henkilöliikennettä. Eikö raideyhteys olisi aikanaan kannattanut tehdä entisen 3-tien, tien 130 vierelle Tampereen/Lempälän kohdalle? Silloin se on Ideaparkin(Marjamäki) lähettyvillä ja tähän hehtaarien kokoiseen keskukseen olisi raideyhteys.


Raideyhteyttä kuulemani puuhattiin Lempäälästä Valkeakoskelle joskus niihin aikoihin, kun Lempäälän asemalta vietiin hevoskuormalla tavaraa Koskiin. Kuorma-autojen määrän kasvettua tarve raiteelle sitten vähentyi, eikä sitä enää puuhattu.

Minusta paremminkin voisi kysyä, että eikö Ideapark toimitila-alueineen olisi alunperin kannattanut suunnitella esimerkiksi Kuljun asemakylään? Kuljusta kun on joka tapauksessa rautatieyhteydet niin Toijalan kuin Tampereen suuntiin, ja autolla päsee Asemantietä pitkin. Toinen mahdollisuus olisi ollut Vanattaran-Moision alueen pellot, Lempääläntien ja Pääradan risteymässä. Nykyinen paikka on joka tapauksessa mahdollisimman huono.

----------


## killerpop

> Minusta paremminkin voisi kysyä, että eikö Ideapark toimitila-alueineen olisi alunperin kannattanut suunnitella esimerkiksi Kuljun asemakylään? Kuljusta kun on joka tapauksessa rautatieyhteydet niin Toijalan kuin Tampereen suuntiin, ja autolla päsee Asemantietä pitkin. Toinen mahdollisuus olisi ollut Vanattaran-Moision alueen pellot, Lempääläntien ja Pääradan risteymässä. Nykyinen paikka on joka tapauksessa mahdollisimman huono.


Kun kauppakeskuksia suunnitellaan pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelle, ei olemassaolevalla rautatiellä ole minkään vertaa painoarvoa. Ideapark:n sijaintihan on mitä erinomaisin, jos tarkastellaan sitä asiakasvirtaa, joka omilla autoillansa paikalle saapuu. Tampere-Hämeenlinna-Helsinki -moottoritiellä on kapasiteettia kuljettaa kaikki ostoksille aikovat nopeasti perille ja takaisin. Jos tarkastellaan Kuljua, niin sielläkin keskittymä olisi pitänyt sijoittua moottoritien, ei rautatien varteen.

----------


## ultrix

No jos sit&#228; tarkastellaan noin, ett&#228; saavutettavuus henkil&#246;autolla on mahdollisimman hyv&#228;, on se sitten tietenkin loistavassa paikassa.

Kuitenkin, *jos* halutaan my&#246;s muiden kuin omalla autolla kulkevien tulevan ostoksille, kannattaisi harkita sellaista paikkaa, jonne kyll&#228; p&#228;&#228;see hyvin autollakin, mutta my&#246;s julkisin liikennev&#228;linein. 

K&#228;sitt&#228;&#228;kseni (Bad)IdeaPark ei tule olemaan mik&#228;&#228;n Citymarket, josta rahdataan kuukauden muonavarastot vaan enemm&#228;nkin ostoskeidas, johon my&#246;s autottomat voisivat haluta menn&#228; -- jos siis kunnon julkiset liikenneyhteydet olisivat kunnossa. Kuljun asemakyl&#228; on verrattain lyhyen ajomatkan p&#228;&#228;ss&#228; l&#228;himm&#228;st&#228; motariliittym&#228;st&#228;, vaikka reitti voi olla hieman vaivalloinen. Asemakyl&#228;ss&#228; on kuitenkin my&#246;s asutusta, t&#228;ll&#228; hetkell&#228; vain asema puuttuu.

Jos IdeaPark olisi rakennettu kilometri l&#228;nnemm&#228;s, olisi se kivenheiton p&#228;&#228;ss&#228; P&#228;&#228;radasta, eik&#228; k&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; yht&#228;&#228;n nykyist&#228; kauempana motaristakaan. Sill&#228; paikalla se palvelisi kaikkia nykyist&#228; paremmin.

Mink&#228;laiset bussiyhteydet muuten tuolle alueelle tulee? P&#228;&#228;seek&#246; sujuvasti sek&#228; Tampereelta ett&#228; Lemp&#228;&#228;l&#228;n kirkonkyl&#228;lt&#228; IdeaParkkiin bussilla? Jotain tuon suuntaista nimitt&#228;in joskus lupailtiin. Eip&#228; silti, tuskinpa mit&#228;&#228;n menett&#228;isin vaikken koko paikkaan p&#228;&#228;sisi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No jos sitä tarkastellaan noin, että saavutettavuus henkilöautolla on mahdollisimman hyvä, on se sitten tietenkin loistavassa paikassa.


Kauppa (liiketoiminnan lajina) ei ole kiinnostunut muista kuin autoilevista asiakkaista. Tämä on kirjoitettu mm. heidän omiin oppaisiinsa, ja tällaisin periaattein opastetaan kaavoittajia: Ei saa sijoittaa kevyen liikenteen väylien varteen tai joukkoliikenteen yhteyteen.

Tämä on kaupan kannalta ymmärrettävää, koska he eivät optimoi asiakkaan tai yhteiskunnan hvyinvointia vaan omaansa. Kauppa ei maksa teistä, ainoastaan tontista. Kauppa ei osta henkilöautoja eikä bensaa, ainoastaan täysinäisiä rekkakuormia. Kauppa ei maksa palkkaa asiakkaiden ajasta, se maksaa vain palkkaa kassoille ja mahdollisimman vähälle määrälle varastomiehiä. Kauppa ei maksa asiakkaiden pakastimia, jääkaappeja, ruokakomeroita ja vanhuuttaan pilaantuvia elintarvikkeita. Se maksaa vain hyllytilasta ja lattiapinta-alasta hehtaarihallissa.

Tähän kaikkeen ei pure mikään muu kuin lainsäädäntö. Esim. siihen tapaan kuin Englannissa, jossa markettia ei saa rakentaa kuin tiettyä lähikauppamäärää kohden. Suomalaisessa järjestelmässä tällainen ei taida tulla kyseeseen koskaan.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Kauppa (liiketoiminnan lajina) ei ole kiinnostunut muista kuin autoilevista asiakkaista. T&#228;m&#228; on kirjoitettu mm. heid&#228;n omiin oppaisiinsa, ja t&#228;llaisin periaattein opastetaan kaavoittajia: Ei saa sijoittaa kevyen liikenteen v&#228;ylien varteen tai joukkoliikenteen yhteyteen.


No johan nyt on markkinat! Miksi vaikkapa k&#246;yh&#228;, joka tulee ostoksille perheens&#228; kanssa vanhalla autonrotiskollaan olisi sen houkuttelevampia kuin jos tulisivat bussilla? Autottomalla v&#228;h&#228;varaisella on enemm&#228;n rahaa kulutukseen, kuin auton omistavalla k&#246;yh&#228;ll&#228;. Luulisi, ett&#228; kauppa ajattelisi liiketaloudellisesti ja sijoittaisi kaupan mahdollisimman hyvien kaikenlaisten kulkuyhteyksien varteen. N&#228;in ainakin itse tekisin, jos haluaisin saada mahdollisimman hyv&#228;t voitot. 

Helsingill&#228; on onneksi kaavoitusperiaatteena sijoittaa automarketit sellaisiin paikkoihin, ett&#228; niihin p&#228;&#228;see my&#246;s raiteita pitkin tai hyvin bussilla. Esimerkiksi Ruoholahden kauppakeskus, Malmintori ja Nova, It&#228;keskus, Kannelm&#228;en Prisma, Kampin keskus. Espoollakin on onneksi yrityst&#228;, vaikkapa t&#228;m&#228; Sello tai Espoon keskus. On helppo k&#228;yd&#228; ostoksilla samalla kun vaihtaa junasta bussiin. Vantaalla on ehk&#228; huonommin, muutoinhan vaikka Tikkurilan Prisma olisi sijoitettu Tikkurilan asemalle kehitettyyn aluekeskukseen. Jumbokin on vain autoilijoille. No, onhan Myyrm&#228;en kauppakeskus sent&#228;&#228;n junaradan varressa.

----------


## edsel

> Miksi vaikkapa k&#246;yh&#228;, joka tulee ostoksille perheens&#228; kanssa vanhalla autonrotiskollaan olisi sen houkuttelevampia kuin jos tulisivat bussilla?


Autoon saa mahtumaan enemm&#228;n ostoksia. Junalla kulkeva perhe ei voi kuljettaa mukanaan kahta ostosk&#228;rryllist&#228; elintarvikkeita, laajakuvatelevisiota tai kokoonpantua kirjahylly&#228;.

Sijainti v&#228;litt&#246;m&#228;sti moottoritien vieress&#228; on samalla mainos. Sijoittumalla kauemmas radan varteen voitaisiin ehk&#228; mainostaa muutamalle junamatkustajalle - jotka sitten joutuisivat kuitenkin kiert&#228;m&#228;&#228;n Tampereelle asti p&#228;&#228;st&#228;kseen jollain muulla v&#228;lineell&#228; takaisin Lemp&#228;&#228;l&#228;&#228;n ostoksille. Tonttimaa asemien yhteydess&#228; on kuitenkin kalliimpaa eik&#228; itse aseman olemassaolosta ja junien pys&#228;htymisest&#228; ole koskaan takeita kuin kulloinkin voimassa olevan aikataulukauden ajan.

Kyll&#228;h&#228;n esimerkiksi Ikeoihin ja Keskisen kauppaan j&#228;rjestet&#228;&#228;n bussimatkoja ja vastaava mahdollisuus tulee varmaan toteutumaan Ideaparkinkin suhteen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Autoon saa mahtumaan enemmän ostoksia. Junalla kulkeva perhe ei voi kuljettaa mukanaan kahta ostoskärryllistä elintarvikkeita, laajakuvatelevisiota tai kokoonpantua kirjahyllyä.


Hyvä kun otit asian esille.

Kauppa luulee, että autoilevat asiakkaat ovat parempia, koska he ostavat enemmän.

Valitettavasti kaupan alalla taitaa olla töissä tyhmiä ekonomeja.

Ihminen ostaa ruokaa sen mukaan, miten paljon hän syö. Ei sen mukaan, omistaako hän auton. Autoileva asiakas ostaa kerralla enemmän, koska käy kaupassa harvoin.

Laajakuvatelevisioita tai kirjahyllyjä ostetaan enintään muutaman vuoden välein. Ostopäätös ei riipu siitä, omistaako auton. Jos ei omista, kaverilta saa apua, voi ottaa taksin tai tilata kotiinkuljetuksen. Monilla kaupoilla on lainattavissa pakettiautoja, koska laajakuvatelkkari tai kirjahylly eivät kuitenkaan mahdu henkilöautoon.

Auton käyttö ja omistaminen maksaa paljon. Esim. pk-seudulla kuukaudessa:
30 e vakuutus100 e bensa25 e vuosihuolto250 e osamaksu
Autoilevalla asiakkaalla on 350 e kuukaudessa vähemmän rahaa kerskakulutukseen tai kaalliimman ruoan ostamiseen kuin "huonolla" autottomalla asiakkaalla. Tosiasiassa muu kauppa kärsii autoilevista asiakkaista autokaupan sektorin hyväksi. Oletin tässä, että ilman autoa olevalta menee noin 50 e kuukausilippuun.

Antero

----------


## edsel

> Autoilevalla asiakkaalla on 350 e kuukaudessa vähemmän rahaa kerskakulutukseen


Autoton on saattanut käyttää sen 350 e/kk myös asumistasonsa parantamiseen eli korkeampaan vuokraan tai kalliimman omistusasunnon lainankorkoihin ja -lyhennyksiin ja tällä keinolla saanut itselleen asunnon keskustasta jolloin ei tarvitse autoa.

----------


## Vekku

> Kauppa luulee, että autoilevat asiakkaat ovat parempia, koska he ostavat enemmän.
> 
> Valitettavasti kaupan alalla taitaa olla töissä tyhmiä ekonomeja.


Perheelliset käyttävät lienee enimmäkseen isoja kauppakeskuksia, tekevät samalla oheisostoksia, käyvät hampurilaisella etc, eli kyllä ekonomit laskea osaavat  :Smile: 
4-henkisen perheen ei kannata käyttää julkisia, ainakaan bussia. Menee erittäin hankalaksi lastenrattaiden kanssa. Lisäksi julkinen liikennen ei tunnu enää kovinkaan edulliseslta, kun ostaa aikuisille 2 kpl 70ecua kk-kortit ja sitten vielä lapsille edullisemmat kortit, yleensä puolet aikuisen hinnasta. Auto alkaa olla jo järkevä vaihtoehto, kun miettii vielä mitä maksaa käydä mummolassa junalla vähän kauempana. Yksin asuvalle julkiset ovat paljon fiksumpi vaihtoehto.

----------


## kemkim

> 4-henkisen perheen ei kannata käyttää julkisia, ainakaan bussia. Menee erittäin hankalaksi lastenrattaiden kanssa. Lisäksi julkinen liikennen ei tunnu enää kovinkaan edulliseslta, kun ostaa aikuisille 2 kpl 70ecua kk-kortit ja sitten vielä lapsille edullisemmat kortit, yleensä puolet aikuisen hinnasta. Auto alkaa olla jo järkevä vaihtoehto, kun miettii vielä mitä maksaa käydä mummolassa junalla vähän kauempana. Yksin asuvalle julkiset ovat paljon fiksumpi vaihtoehto.


Lastenrattaiden kanssa? Mutta lapsethan tarvitsevat rattaita vain, kun ovat pieniä eli muutaman vuoden ajan. Silloin pääsevät vielä maksutta. Kun he ovat vähän isompia, kulkevat jo sujuvasti itsekin joukkoliikenteellä. Junassa saa taas perhelipulla matkustaa yhden aikuisen kanssa yksi lapsi maksutta, minusta ihan hyvä tarjous. 

Uusien autojen ylläpito on kallista, luulisin. Kun ei niille voi itse tehdä oikein mitään. Vanha auto taas saastuttaa ja on turvaton, huono vaihtoehto sekin. Kaikki autothan kyllä ovat tilastollisesti turvattomia, jos vertaa junaan tai bussiin, mutta se on jo asia erikseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Perheelliset käyttävät lienee enimmäkseen isoja kauppakeskuksia, tekevät samalla oheisostoksia, käyvät hampurilaisella etc, eli kyllä ekonomit laskea osaavat


Minä taas pyrin hoitamaan perheen ruokaostokset yksin, juuri siitä syystä että ostoksilla käyminen perheen kanssa on aikaavievää ja em syistä  kallista puuhaa. Kun ei osta mitään turhaa, mahtuvat ostokset 1-2  kassiiin joiden kuljettamiseen ei tarvitse autoa. Myönnän että viikonopppuostokset taan autolla mutta keskellä viikko apärjään ilman. 




> Uusien autojen ylläpito on kallista, luulisin. Kun ei niille voi itse tehdä oikein mitään. Vanha auto taas saastuttaa ja on turvaton, huono vaihtoehto sekin. Kaikki autothan kyllä ovat tilastollisesti turvattomia, jos vertaa junaan tai bussiin, mutta se on jo asia erikseen.


Sanos muuta. Jos auto jostain syystä pitää olla, niin edullisimmin selviää jos ajaa 5-10 vuotiaaalla, laadukasmerkkisellä joka ei hajoa pikkutöyssyissä. Kataysattorit ovat olleet pakolliset jo 15 vuotta ja moottorit kestävät hyvin 200000 km ilman remontteja. Suomessa teiden suolaus on se joka tuhoaa autot 10-15 vuodessa ruostuttamalla ne.

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

Ollaan p&#228;&#228;sem&#228;ss&#228; taas siihen aiheeseen, josta muistaakseni Antero on puhunut aikaisemminkin. 

Autoilussa on kyse suuresta kertainvestoinnista jonka j&#228;lkeen yksitt&#228;iset k&#228;ytt&#246;kerrat ja matkat eiv&#228;t muodosta merkitt&#228;v&#228;&#228; lis&#228;kustannusta. Autolla on siis sama ajaa kun se on tullut kerran hankittua. Vakuutusmaksut ja vuotuiset k&#228;ytt&#246;verot ovat my&#246;s kiinteit&#228; aikaan sidottuja kuluja eik&#228; lis&#228;kilometreill&#228; ole niihin merkityst&#228;. 

Sen sijaan kuukausilippuja ja kausimatkakortteja lukuunottamatta jokainen joukkoliikennematka on uusi iso kustannus. Sit&#228; enemm&#228;n maksaa, mit&#228; useampaa eri v&#228;linett&#228; joutuu k&#228;ytt&#228;m&#228;&#228;n. Ei ole mahdollista sitoutua joukkoliikenteeseen mill&#228;&#228;n perusmaksulla jolloin voisi tehd&#228; edullisesti sek&#228; ty&#246;matkoja jokaisena arkip&#228;iv&#228;n&#228; l&#228;hiseudulle, harrastus- tai ostosmatkoja satunnaisesti hieman kauemmas ja sukulointi- tai lomamatkoja harvoin johonkin kauemmas.

Matkakortistakin poistettiin mahdollisuus k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; sis&#228;ist&#228; kautta ja seudun arvoa yhdess&#228;. Perusteena oli liian v&#228;h&#228;inen k&#228;ytt&#246; (joka itse asiassa taisi kyll&#228; johtua pikemminkin ominaisuuden liian huonosta k&#228;ytett&#228;vyydest&#228; kuin matkustajien v&#228;h&#228;isest&#228; tarpeesta...).

Kuukausiliputkin tukevat perinteist&#228; palkkaty&#246;t&#228; tai koulunk&#228;ynti&#228; jossa menn&#228;&#228;n arkip&#228;ivin&#228; yhdeks&#228;lt&#228; t&#246;ihin ja viidelt&#228; takaisin. Hy&#246;tysuhde huononee heti jos ty&#246;ss&#228;k&#228;yntialue on eri kuin oman asuinalueen palveluiden suunta ja v&#228;liin osuu kuntarajoja (tai jos ty&#246;pisteen sijainti vaihtelee tai se on mahdollista sijoittaa vaikka oman keitti&#246;n p&#246;yd&#228;lle silloin t&#228;ll&#246;in). Henkil&#246;autoille ei kuntarajoilla ole v&#228;li&#228;.

----------


## kemkim

> Autoilussa on kyse suuresta kertainvestoinnista jonka jälkeen yksittäiset käyttökerrat ja matkat eivät muodosta merkittävää lisäkustannusta.
> Matkakortistakin poistettiin mahdollisuus käyttää sisäistä kautta ja seudun arvoa yhdessä.


Muistelen kyllä toisin kuin sinä, että syy matkakortin seutulisäarvolipun poistamiseksi oli se, että sitä käytettiin vähän liiankin paljon ja tästä tuli ongelma rahan jakamiseksi HKL:n ja YTV:n kesken, kun aikaisemmin oli käytetty seutulippuja vastaavilla matkoilla ja nyt tuli vain osa siitä summasta. Joku osapuoli halusi lisää rahaa. En tiedä sitten, muistanko väärin.

Autoilun kustannuksia pitäisi jollain tapaa jakaa uusiksi. Olisiko keino sitten, että autoilusta ei perittäisi mitään vuosimaksuja käyttömaksujen tai vakuutusten muodossa, vaan kaikki kustannukset sisällytettäisiin ajokilometreihin tai polttoaineen hintaan. Tällöin todelliset kustannukset tulisivat ihmisten tietoisuuteen. Voisi antaa aivan uutta eloa polkupyöräilyn ja bussien puolelle. Kaupunkien keskustat elävöityisivät ja pendelöinti henkilöautolla vähenisi dramaattisesti.

----------


## edsel

> ...tuli ongelma rahan jakamiseksi HKL:n ja YTV:n kesken, kun aikaisemmin oli k&#228;ytetty seutulippuja vastaavilla matkoilla ja nyt tuli vain osa siit&#228; summasta. Joku osapuoli halusi lis&#228;&#228; rahaa.


Viel&#228; parempi jos n&#228;in k&#228;vi... Esimerkiksi omalta osaltani se lis&#228;raha meneekin nyky&#228;&#228;n suoraan Nesteen, SEO:n, Teboilin tai Shellin liikevaihtoon silloin kun joskus tulee satunnaista tarvetta k&#228;yd&#228; asioimassa Vantaan tai Espoon puolella.

----------


## kemkim

> Esimerkiksi omalta osaltani se lis&#228;raha meneekin nyky&#228;&#228;n suoraan Nesteen, SEO:n, Teboilin tai Shellin liikevaihtoon silloin kun joskus tulee satunnaista tarvetta k&#228;yd&#228; asioimassa Vantaan tai Espoon puolella.


Mit&#228; j&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228; ehdottaisit tilalle? Jos tarvitsisi ker&#228;t&#228; matkustajilta sama raha kuin nyky&#228;&#228;nkin keskim&#228;&#228;rin. Min&#228; olen miettinyt jonkin aikaa, ett&#228; olisiko kilometriperusteinen rahanker&#228;ys j&#228;rkev&#228;, sis&#228;lt&#228;en maksukaton, jonka ylitse veloitus ei voi kuukaudessa menn&#228;. T&#228;m&#228; kohtuullinen maksukatto takaisi sen, ett&#228; vaikka matkustelisi todella paljon, ei tarvitsisi pit&#228;&#228; huolta, riitt&#228;v&#228;tk&#246; rahat matkusteluun.

Bussilla kilometrikustannus olisi korkeampi, raideliikenteell&#228; matalampi, aivan kuten todellisuudessakin on. T&#228;m&#228; kannustaisi k&#228;ytt&#228;m&#228;&#228;n raideliikennett&#228; ja aivan lyhyet matkat voisi tehd&#228; k&#228;vellen, niin s&#228;&#228;st&#228;isi v&#228;h&#228;n rahaa. T&#228;m&#228;n yhteydess&#228; pit&#228;isi samalla laajentaa poikittaisliikennett&#228;, ettei matkustajaa rangaista siit&#228;, ett&#228; h&#228;n kulkee riitt&#228;m&#228;tt&#246;mien linjojen takia Helsingin keskustan kautta tehdess&#228;&#228;n kilometreiss&#228; lyhyen poikittaismatkan.

Niin ja miten autoilun nykyj&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228; sinusta pit&#228;isi muuttaa? Siis t&#228;t&#228;, joka korkeilla kiinteill&#228; kustannuksilla ja halvoilla muuttuvilla kustannuksilla kannustaa autoilemaan, kun auton jo omistaa.

----------


## edsel

> miten autoilun nykyj&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228; sinusta pit&#228;isi muuttaa? Siis t&#228;t&#228;, joka korkeilla kiinteill&#228; kustannuksilla ja halvoilla muuttuvilla kustannuksilla kannustaa autoilemaan, kun auton jo omistaa.


Autoilun osalta on polttoaineenkulutus kaikkein suorimmin suhteessa auton k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n ja sen yhteiskunnalle aiheuttamiin kuluihin ja haittoihin. Enemm&#228;n kilometrej&#228; tai isompi auto: enemm&#228;n kuluja. Polttoaineen verotus ei my&#246;sk&#228;&#228;n vaadi erillisi&#228; teknisi&#228; j&#228;rjestelmi&#228; kuten tietulleissa tai yleens&#228;k&#228;&#228;n enemp&#228;&#228; valvontaa ja viranomaisia. 

Vakuutukset ja verotus ovat kokonaisuuteen n&#228;hden aika v&#228;h&#228;isi&#228; kuluja. Uuden auton hinnassa maksetun veron osuus korostuu nyky&#228;&#228;n ensimm&#228;isell&#228; ostajalla. P&#228;&#228;st&#246;ihin perustuva vuotuinen verotus voi toimia polttoaineen veron korotuksen kanssa ohjaamaan v&#228;hemm&#228;n kuluttaviin autoihin. Osa n&#228;ist&#228; usein ehdotetuista veromuutoksista on kuitenkin itseasiassa autojen maahantuojien ja j&#228;lleenmyyjien edun mukaisia kun uusia autoja myyd&#228;&#228;n enemm&#228;n ja auton k&#228;ytt&#246;ik&#228; lyhenee.

Varsinkin teleoperaattorit ovat olleet viime kuukausina hyvi&#228; keksim&#228;&#228;n erilaisia kytkypaketteja joiden avulla myynti on saatu nousuun. Joukkoliikenneoperaattorit voisivat mietti&#228; jotain samanlaista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Varsinkin teleoperaattorit ovat olleet viime kuukausina hyviä keksimään erilaisia kytkypaketteja joiden avulla myynti on saatu nousuun. Joukkoliikenneoperaattorit voisivat miettiä jotain samanlaista.


Vaan mitäs joukkoliikenneoperaattorit ovat keksimässä? Autoilun menkin takeena pidetään ja tässä keskustelussakin on pidetty sitä, että autoilun hinta on käytännössä kiinteä (auton osto ja vakuutus). Teleoperaattorit ovat oivaltaneet myös saman. Ne laskevat, että kannattavinta on houkutella asiakkaat kiinteällä kuukausihinnalla, joka nykyään on noin 20 e. Puhu ja tekstaa sillä miten paljon lystäät. Kuukausilippu on ollut joukkoliikenteen pelastus, 90 % HKL:n asiakkaista ajaa sillä.

Joten mitä on järkevää miettiä lippujärjestelmän kehittämiseksi? No tietenkin sitä, että hinta sidotaan käyttöön.

Mutta parannetaanhan meillä joukkoliikenteen palvelua silläkin, että vaihdoton matka muutetaan vaihdolliseksi, nopea matka pidemmän ajan kestäväksi ja komeat maisemat pimeydeksi. Ettei autoilijoiden maisema vaan pilaantuisi, tuleehan niitä maisemien katselijoita myös lisää!

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin ja miten autoilun nykyjärjestelmää sinusta pitäisi muuttaa? Siis tätä, joka korkeilla kiinteillä kustannuksilla ja halvoilla muuttuvilla kustannuksilla kannustaa autoilemaan, kun auton jo omistaa.


Mitäs luulette, jos joukkoliikenteen ja auton hinnoittelut käännettäisiin päälaelleen?

Auton saa ilmaiseksi, kun vaan kuittaa. Mutta auton kaikki kulut perittäisiin polttoaineen yhteydessä.

Tuo aiemmin esittämäni laskelma kuluista on noin 12.000 km/vuosi. 100 km:n autoilu maksaisi siten 40 e. Jos bensankulutus on 8 l/100 km, bensan litrahinta olisi 5 euroa. Päivän työmatka 12 km maksaisi 4,8 e, päivässä 9,6 e.

Joukkoliikenne taas menisi niin, että lipunhinta maksaa vain polttoaineen. Esikaupunkilinjalla 35 l/100 km. Aamuruuhkassa 12 km:n työmatka ja bussissa on 60 matkustajaa. Bussilippu maksaisi 7 snt! Kuukausilipun hinta on nykyään noin 25 % kertalipusta jos ajelee työmatkat. Kuukausilippu maksaisi siten 75 snt. Loput maksetaan verovaroista.

Tämähän noudattaa sitä tavallista mielikuvaa siitä, miten liikkuminen nyt maksaa.

Antero

----------


## edsel

> Mitäs luulette, jos joukkoliikenteen ja auton hinnoittelut käännettäisiin päälaelleen?


Pääkaupunkiseudun henkilöautotyömatkaliikenteessä on oikeastaan vielä yksi mahdollinen kulu - pysäköinti. Pysäköinnin kustannusvastavuuden lisäämisellä kaupunki on osittain onnistunut siirtämään omasta pussistaan maksavat ja asiointimatkailijat joukkoliikenteeseen.

Monilla työpaikoilla on, syystä tai toisesta, investoitu parkkipaikkoihin. Jos työntekijä joutuu maksamaan pysäköinnin omasta pussistaan, ei 10 e päivässä edes aina riitä. Joten harva parkkipaikaton tulee omalla autolla.

Joukkoliikennettä käyttävän näkökulmasta firman parkkihalli on tulonsiirto autoilijoille. Hallien vuokra voitaisiin käyttää palkankorotuksiin (tai jakaa osakkeenomistajille osinkoina). Mutta ilmeisesti paikat pitää joka tapauksessa olla "korkealaatuisen työntekijäjoukon" houkuttelemiseksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Autoilun kustannuksia pitäisi jollain tapaa jakaa uusiksi. Olisiko keino sitten, että autoilusta ei perittäisi mitään vuosimaksuja käyttömaksujen tai vakuutusten muodossa, vaan kaikki kustannukset sisällytettäisiin ajokilometreihin tai polttoaineen hintaan. Tällöin todelliset kustannukset tulisivat ihmisten tietoisuuteen.


ja



> Auton saa ilmaiseksi, kun vaan kuittaa. Mutta auton kaikki kulut perittäisiin polttoaineen yhteydessä.


Teoriassa nämä toimisivat, mutta reaalimaailmassa, jos autoilun verot ja vakuutukset perittäisiin korkeina polttoaineveroina, syntyisi bensaturismia naapurimaihin sekä korvikepolttoaineilla tankkausta. Suomi ei voi maantieteelleen mitään. 

Lisäksi täyty muistaa että nuo Anteron luettelemat käyttökustannukset koskevat uusia, alle 3-vuotiaita autoja. Niihin perustuu mm työsuhdeautojen verotusarvot. 

Omasta mielestäni autoverotusta ei tarvitsisi meillä kovin paljon muuttaa. Auton omistamisen verotus korkeiden vuosikäyttömaksujen muodossa rankaisisi niitä jotka omistavat vanhahkon auton jolla ajaa hyvin vähän, koska kulkee suurimman osan matkoistaan julkisilla.  Lisäksi täytyy muistaa että nykyinen hankintaverotus suosii pieniä ja vähän kuluttavia autoja. Iso ja tehokas ja paljon kulutttava auto on kallis hankkia, pieni ja vähän kuluttava -halpa hankkia. 

Keski-Euroopassa ja Ruotsissa jossa auton hankintaveroa ei ole, eivät esim 3-vuotta käytetyt "corolla-luokan" perheautot ole kuin korkeintaan pari tonnia Suomen vastaavia halvempia hankkia, ja uusienkin kohdalla eroa on enintään kolme, neljä tonnia. Autoverotuksen painopisteen muuttaminen vuosimaksuihin merkitsisi tulonsiirtoa nuorilta lapsiperheiltä varakkaille, jotka ajavat suurilla ja kalliilla autoilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Teoriassa n&#228;m&#228; toimisivat, mutta reaalimaailmassa, jos autoilun verot ja vakuutukset peritt&#228;isiin korkeina polttoaineveroina, syntyisi bensaturismia naapurimaihin sek&#228; korvikepolttoaineilla tankkausta. Suomi ei voi maantieteelleen mit&#228;&#228;n.


Minullapa on t&#228;h&#228;n ratkaisu. Sidotaan t&#228;m&#228; vuosittainen kustannus kilometrimittarin lukemiin ja siten, ett&#228; mit&#228; suuremmat co2-p&#228;&#228;st&#246;t kilometri&#228; kohti, sit&#228; suurempi veloitus. Bensan hinta pysyisi ennallaan. Pystyyh&#228;n niit&#228;kin sorkkimaan, mutta eik&#246; se vaadi jonkinlaisen sinetin avaamista, jonka pystyisi tarkistamaan katsastuksessa? Koska vanhoissa autoissa sinettej&#228; ei ole tai niit&#228; on helpompi muutella, voitaisiin t&#228;m&#228; uusi k&#228;yt&#228;nt&#246; laittaa koskemaan vain uusia autoja ainakin aluksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minullapa on tähän ratkaisu. Sidotaan tämä vuosittainen kustannus kilometrimittarin lukemiin ja siten, että mitä suuremmat co2-päästöt kilometriä kohti, sitä suurempi veloitus.


Tarkoituksesi on hyvä ja oikea. Mutta kun CO2-päästöt ovat riippuvaisia poltetun polttoaineen määrästä, CO2-maksu voidaan periä ilman sinetöityjä matkamittareita ja niiden lukemista yksinkertaisesti myydyn bensan hinnassa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Teoriassa nämä toimisivat, mutta reaalimaailmassa, jos autoilun verot ja vakuutukset perittäisiin korkeina polttoaineveroina, syntyisi bensaturismia naapurimaihin sekä korvikepolttoaineilla tankkausta. Suomi ei voi maantieteelleen mitään.


Olen ehdottomasti samaa mieltä, että tämä on teoriaa. Jo senkin vuoksi, että en usko 5 euron litrahinnan edes riittävän. Sillä kun tämä johtaa siihen, mihin pyritään, eli joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääntymiseen autoilun vähentyessä, 5 euron litrahinta ei riitä kattamaan auton hankintaa sekä valtion autoista saamaa verotuloa.

Lähempänä käytäntöä ollaan City Car Clubin kanssa. Esimerkiksi pikkuauton (Citroen C3) käyttö maksaa 4 e/h ja 0,34 e/km. Klubin kiinteä kk-maksu on 10 e. Pelkkä kilometrimaksu vastaa 6 litran bensankulutuksen mukaan 5,7 euron bensan hintaa. Jos ajatellaan ajoa kaupunkiseudulla, tunnissa ehtii ajaa keskimäärin 30 km. Siten tuntihinta lisää km-hintaa 0,13 e. Jos siis kilometrihinta olisi 0,47 e, bensan litrahinnaksi laskettuna tulisi 7,8 e/litra. Mutta: CCC:n hinta sisältää myös pakoituksen. Se maksaa suunnilleen tuon tuntihinnan. Tai sitten voi pohtia, mitä maksaa paikoitus 35.000 euroa maksavalla keskustan parkkihallipaikalla.

Maantiede on toki tosiasia, mutta ei loppujen lopuksi suuri ongelma. Naapurissa ostokisilla käynti on mahdollista vain Lapissa ja itärajalla. Jo nyt Venäjällä bensa maksaa muistaakseni alle puolet meidän hinnasta, mutta ei asia silti ole merkittävä ongelma.

Valtaosa bensasta myydään Etelä-Suomessa. Esim. pk-seudulla autoileva ei käytännössä voi asialle mitään, kun lähin halpabensa on 80 km:n päässä lauttamatkan takana.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Valtaosa bensasta myydään Etelä-Suomessa. Esim. pk-seudulla autoileva ei käytännössä voi asialle mitään, kun lähin halpabensa on 80 km:n päässä lauttamatkan takana.


Jos bensan hintaeroa Suomen ja Viron välillä olisi vaikka kolminkertainen, niin varustamot keksisivät kyllä keinon jolla hintatietoiset autoilijat saadaan viikonloppuisin liikkeelle menovettä hakemaan etelästä. Ei tarvita kuin muutama suuri Ro/Ro-lautta jotka vetää satoja autoja. 

Ruotsissa esim ei ole kielletty ajaa dieselautoja suomalaisella kevyellä polttoöljyllä (tai viranomaiset eivät pysty estämään sitä), ja siksi Länsipohjassa se on yleinen harrastus käydä tynnyrikaupalla hakemassa sitä Suomesta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## MCW

> Esim. pk-seudulla autoileva ei käytännössä voi asialle mitään, kun lähin halpabensa on 80 km:n päässä lauttamatkan takana.


Hintaero Suomeen verrattuna ei ole kovin suuri. Virossa bensiinin pumppuhinta näyttäisi pyörivän noin 15 kroonissa / litra eli euron luokkaa. Tietenkin paikallisella tulotasolla autoilu taitaa olla varsin kallista.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hintaero Suomeen verrattuna ei ole kovin suuri. Virossa bensiinin pumppuhinta näyttäisi pyörivän noin 15 kroonissa / litra eli euron luokkaa. Tietenkin paikallisella tulotasolla autoilu taitaa olla varsin kallista.


Keskiarvo Eestissä on ollut 7.9. 0,93  (http://www.rahatieto.fi). Tämä on siis koko maan keskiarvo, Tallinna saattaa olla muutaman sentin kalliimpi, ehkä jopa sen euron. Mutta täytyy sanoa, että joka kerta, kun Eestistä olen tullut autolla, on mukana tullut myös tankillinen bensaa.

----------


## SD202

Eilen 24.09.2006 ilmestyneen Vartti -lehden välissä oli monen sivun mittainen kauppakeskus Jumbon mainosliite. Jo ilmoitusliitteen ensimmäiseltä sivulta käy selväksi, millä kulkuvälineellä kulkeville kuluttajille kauppakeskus Jumbo on suunniteltu: "4600 parkkipaikkaa". Toiseksi viimeisellä sivulla kehutaan "Jumboon on helppo tulla. Jos tulet autolla, maksuttomia parkkipaikkoja on peräti 4600!". Julkisista kulkuvälineistä ei puhuta mitään. ...Ai miksikö? Jumbon liikenneyhteydet julkisilla kun ovat p**seestä. Bussilla pääsee suht' koht' lähelle, mutta kävelyreitit bussipysäkeiltä kauppakeskukseen eivät ole kovinkaan suoria.

Silloin, kun työpaikkani sijaitsi Jumbon lähellä, kävelin toisinaan Jumboon syömään lounastauollani. Silloiseen aikaan Jumbon laajennustyöt olivat käynnissä ja rakennustöiden takia Jumboon johtavia kevyen liikenteen väyliä oli pois käytöstä eikä edes tilapäistä korvaavaa reittiä ollut järjestetty. Eli enpä kyllä usko, että jalkaisin tai polkupyörälläkään kauppakeskukseen tulevat vieraat ovat kauppakeskuksen avainasiakkaita. En ole muuten reiluun vuoteen käynyt Jumbossa - eikä ihan heti taida olla asiaa kyseiseen kauppakeskukseen. Mieluummin asioin Tikkurilassa.

Sen sijaan Itäkeskus käy mielestäni hyvänä esimerkkinä siitä, miten kaikilla kulkumuodoilla liikkuville on pyritty järjestämään helppo liikkuminen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

V&#228;h&#228;n tutkittua faktaa t&#228;m&#228;n keskustelun lomaan: miten autopohjaisia kauppakeskuksia toteutetaan.

Turun kauppakorkeakoulussa tarkastetaan huomenna 6.10.2006 FM Katri Koistisen v&#228;it&#246;stutkimus "V&#228;hitt&#228;iskaupan suuryksik&#246;n sijoittumissuunnittelu – Tapaustutkimus kauppakeskus Myllyn sijoittumisesta Raision Haunisiin." Alla tiedote ja linkki v&#228;it&#246;kseen PDF:n&#228;.

V&#228;it&#246;s antaa varmaankin foorumilaisillekin hyvin mielenkiintoista tietoa siit&#228; miksi ja miten autopohjaisia kauppakeskuksia toteutetaan. V&#228;it&#246;skirjan mukaan kaiken alku oli siin&#228;, ett&#228; er&#228;s Puolimatkan johtaja havaitsi Ohikulkutien (Kt 40) parantamissuunnitelmista, ett&#228; tielt&#228; avautuu hienot n&#228;kym&#228;t Haunisten etel&#228;puolen pelloille.

Turun seudulla Mylly on yksi merkitt&#228;vimpi&#228; autoistumista edist&#228;vi&#228; keskuksia. Vuonna 2003 94% asiointimatkoista Myllyyn tehtiin autolla, bussilla 1,7%, jalan 1,1% ja py&#246;r&#228;ll&#228; 3,3%.


Tiedote
V&#228;it&#246;s - PDF (useita Mt)

----------


## edsel

> ...tietoa siitä miksi ja miten autopohjaisia kauppakeskuksia toteutetaan.


Eikö moottoriteitä oikeastaan voi käyttää tehokaasti ja kätevästi raitioteiden pohjana sitten kun bensiini joskus loppuu ja kumipyöräliikenne lakkaa. Sepeliä vain asvaltin päälle ja siihen kiskot. Raitiovaunu kaartuu aika hyvin moottoritiemitoituksella suunniteltuihin ramppeihinkin. Ajojohdot voi ripustaa valopylväisiin. Trolleybussien järjestäminen käy vielä helpommin.

----------


## killerpop

> Minkälaiset bussiyhteydet muuten tuolle alueelle tulee? Pääseekö sujuvasti sekä Tampereelta että Lempäälän kirkonkylältä IdeaParkkiin bussilla? Jotain tuon suuntaista nimittäin joskus lupailtiin. Eipä silti, tuskinpa mitään menettäisin vaikken koko paikkaan pääsisi.


Ainakin aluksi ilmainen bussikuljetus Tampere-Ideapark kerran tunnissa 

Nykytilannehan on se, että linjat 51 ja 52 (Valkeakosken Liikenne) kulkevat läheltä kauppakeskusta, tietä 130 pitkin. Ainakin Ideaparkin risteykseen on tullut pysäkkisyvennykset. Tästä on toki satojen metrien matka kauppakeskukselle.

Lisäksi seuraavat poiminnat Ideaparkin tiedotteista:



> Valkeakosken Liikenne Oy on hakenut Tampere-Valkeakoski -reitille aikataulu- ja reittimuutosta liikekaupunki Ideaparkin vuoksi. Ideapark avataan Lempäälän Marjamäkeen joulukuun alusta .
> 
> Liikennöitsijä aikoo rakentaa mahdollisimman joustavat yhteydet Tampeereen keskustasta moottoritietä pitkin Ideaparkiin ajamalla alueen läpi. Samalla valkeakoskelaiset saavat paremmat kulkuyhteydet niin ostoskeskukseen kuin Tampereellekin.


Käytännössä tämä tarkoittanee sitä, että linjan 51 vuoroja iltapäivisin tultaisiin siirtämään kulkemaan kauppakeskuksen kautta.



> Lauttakylän auto Oy suunnittelee muuttavansa kaikkien Lempäälän ja Tampereen välillä kulkevien vuorojen reittiä siten, että autot kulkisivat Ideaparkin kautta.
> Vesilahden kunta puoltaa Lauttakylän Auto Oy:n muutoshakemusta Länsi-Suomen lääninhallitukselle. Lauttakylän Auto toteaa, että muutoksen myötä yhtiö pystyisi palvelemaan joulukuussa avattavassa Ideaparkissa asioivia henkilöitä, jotka tulevat Vesilahden, Urjalan, Viialan, Kylmäkosken, Lempäälän ja Tampereen suunnasta.


Lauttakylän busseilla Ideaparkkiin mielivien kannattaa vaihtaa Tampereen matkakortille tehty seutulippu Matkahuollon kortille - Tampereen matkakorttia kun eivät Pusatecit nykysoftalla lue.

Toijalan seutulipun aikatauluissa ja Paunun vakiovuoroaikatauluista voi löytää vihjeen 3) Tarkista reitti 1.12.2006 alkaen.
- Tampere-Lempäälä-Urjala-Forssa-Turku
-Tampere-Lempäälä-Toijala-Hämeenlinna

Tiettävästi lääninhallitukselta ei vielä ole tullut päätöksiä esitetyistä reittimuutoksista.

----------


## antaeus

> Ruotsissa esim ei ole kielletty ajaa dieselautoja suomalaisella kevyellä polttoöljyllä (tai viranomaiset eivät pysty estämään sitä), ja siksi Länsipohjassa se on yleinen harrastus käydä tynnyrikaupalla hakemassa sitä Suomesta.


Etköhän ole väärässä tuossa Ruotsin jutussa? Ainakin aiemmin se oli kiellettyä ja Suomi oli käsittääkseni lisännyt väriainetta paikalliseen dieseelin koska ruotsalaiset tankkalivat ihan isojen tankkiautojen kanssa ja myivät sitä siellä jossain Pajalan metsissä....  :Laughing:  
Silloni poliisit pystyivät helpommin näkemään jos joku poltti laitonta soppaa...

Mutta toisaalta se saattaa olla muuttunut, täältä Tukholmastahan on sinne reilut 150 miiliä ja eivät useat lähde sinne tankkailemaan siellä!

----------


## ultrix

Ihan off-topiccina, mutta:




> 150 miiliä


Tällä puolen Pohjanlahtea me kutsumme tuota mittayksikköä peninkulmaksi.. :Wink:

----------


## antaeus

> Ihan off-topiccina, mutta:
> 
> 
> Tällä puolen Pohjanlahtea me kutsumme tuota mittayksikköä peninkulmaksi..




Oi, huomasin sen itse jälkikäteen... yritänpä vaalia vanhaa äidinkieltäni paremmin jatkossa!  :Redface:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Etköhän ole väärässä tuossa Ruotsin jutussa? Ainakin aiemmin se oli kiellettyä ja Suomi oli käsittääkseni lisännyt väriainetta paikalliseen dieseelin koska ruotsalaiset tankkalivat ihan isojen tankkiautojen kanssa ja myivät sitä siellä jossain Pajalan metsissä....  
> Silloni poliisit pystyivät helpommin näkemään jos joku poltti laitonta soppaa...


Joillekin ruotsalaisille se taitaa yhä olla kansanhuvia ajaa suomalaisella polttoöljylä. Viittaan mm seuaavaan keskusteluun: http://debatt.passagen.se/show.fcgi?...00000003281661

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

Yle uutisoi, miten Vantaalle rakennettavat kauppakeskukset ovat joukkoliikenteen käyttäjän tavoittamattomissa:
http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...d=ContentB7CD1

----------


## kuukanko

Ja nyt Yle uutisoi, kuinka Vantaa on noussut merkittäväksi kaupan alan keskittymäksi kaavoituspolitiikkansa avulla: http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...d=ContentC6D91

Eli: jos haluat saada kauppoja kaupunkiisi pääkaupunkiseudulla, kaavoita kauppakeskuksia täysin autojen ehdoilla.

----------


## teme

> Ja nyt Yle uutisoi, kuinka Vantaa on noussut merkittäväksi kaupan alan keskittymäksi kaavoituspolitiikkansa avulla: http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...d=ContentC6D91
> 
> Eli: jos haluat saada kauppoja kaupunkiisi pääkaupunkiseudulla, kaavoita kauppakeskuksia täysin autojen ehdoilla.


Juu ja sitten valtio rahoittaa Kehä III perusparannuksen, ja Kehä IV... Yksi päättää, toinen maksaa ja seuraukset voi arvata.

----------


## Kani

Muistakaamme kuitenkin, että kaupan keskittyminen on "luonnonvalinta", asia "joka vain tapahtuu" ja "kehitys, jota on turha vastustaa", eikä kauppoja "kannata roiskia sinne ja tänne" vaan "kehittää elinvoimaisimpia keskuksia". Taantuvat, joukkoliikenteen varassa olevat alueet "kuolkoot pois".

Jos argumentit kuulostavat tutuilta, ne ovat naapurikeskustelusta Aluepolitiikkaa  :Wink:

----------


## teme

> Muistakaamme kuitenkin, että kaupan keskittyminen on "luonnonvalinta", asia "joka vain tapahtuu" ja "kehitys, jota on turha vastustaa", eikä kauppoja "kannata roiskia sinne ja tänne" vaan "kehittää elinvoimaisimpia keskuksia". Taantuvat, joukkoliikenteen varassa olevat alueet "kuolkoot pois".


Kehämarketit ovat itseasiassa hajasijoitusta paikallisessa mittakaavassa...

----------


## kemkim

Vaasassa on mielenkiintoisesti sijoitettu Citymarket-automarketti kaupungin keskustaan, Kauppatorin laidalle. Prisma ja Euromarket ovat kehätien varrella. Miten yleistä on automarketin sijoittaminen kaupungin keskustaan? Pitäisikö tämä nähdä hyvänä vai huonona asiana?

----------


## vompatti

> Vaasassa on mielenkiintoisesti sijoitettu Citymarket-automarketti kaupungin keskustaan. Miten yleistä on automarketin sijoittaminen kaupungin keskustaan?


Ennen automarkettien aikaa Citymarketteja oli keskustoissa. Automarketteja ne silti mielestäni eivät ole  (olleet), vaan keskustatavarataloja (bussipysäkit huomioiden Vaasan keskustan Citymarket on selvä linja-automarketti).

Lappeenrannan Citymarket oli vielä 2000-luvulla keskustassa, mutta sitten se siirrettiin kaupungin laidalle. Keskustassa ollut kauppa muutettiin K-Supermarketiksi, ja sen pinta-ala puolittui. Miksiköhän Vaasan keskustan Citymarkettia ei pienennetty, kun uusi rakennettiin noin kymmenen vuotta sitten?

Mielestäni on ihan hyvä, että keskustassakin vielä on ruokakauppoja. Automarketteja ei tarvita. Vaasan uuden Citymarketin suurimpiin vastustajiin kuului keskustan Citymarketin *entinen* kauppias Heikki Niemenpää. Lisätietoja Niemenpäästä saa hänestä kertovasta kirjasta.

----------


## otto s

> Ennen automarkettien aikaa Citymarketteja oli keskustoissa. Automarketteja ne silti mielestäni eivät ole  (olleet), vaan keskustatavarataloja (bussipysäkit huomioiden Vaasan keskustan Citymarket on selvä linja-automarketti).



Onkos Lappeenrannan Prisma ja Tap..siis Euromarket millaisia marketteja, kun on lähellä asutusta, linja-autopysäkit ja suuret parkkitilat?

----------


## kemkim

> Ennen automarkettien aikaa Citymarketteja oli keskustoissa. Automarketteja ne silti mielestäni eivät ole  (olleet), vaan keskustatavarataloja (bussipysäkit huomioiden Vaasan keskustan Citymarket on selvä linja-automarketti).


Mielenkiintoista, tätä en tiennytkään. Olenkin naureskellut, kun Citymarketin pitäisi nimen perusteella olla keskustassa, cityssä, mutta se onkin jossain ohikulkutien varressa. Missä kaikkialla Citymarket on ollut keskustassa ja tämän jälkeen siirretty muualle? Jos mietin taajamien keskustassa olevia hypermarketeja, jotka eivät ole moottoriväylän varrella vaan rauhallisemmalla alueella, ainakin Malmin, Keravan ja Tikkurilan Prismat sekä Joensuun Citymarket tulevat mieleeni. Itäkeskuksen Citymarket, Ruoholahden ja Vuosaaren Citymarketit ja Sello ovat kyllä taajaman sisällä, mutta niissä suuret autoväylät ovat myös lähellä.

----------


## Hujis

Onkos se nyt Porvoo, vai mikä pienempi kaupunki, jossa Citymarket on aivan kaupungin keskustassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muistakaamme kuitenkin, että kaupan keskittyminen on "luonnonvalinta", asia "joka vain tapahtuu" ja "kehitys, jota on turha vastustaa", eikä kauppoja "kannata roiskia sinne ja tänne" vaan "kehittää elinvoimaisimpia keskuksia". Taantuvat, joukkoliikenteen varassa olevat alueet "kuolkoot pois".


Huolestuttavaa mielestäni on myös se, että Kesko näyttää pyrkivän ainakin joissakin kaupungeissa ajavan alas Anttila-keskustatavarataloketjunsa. Esim Helsingissä on Makkaratalon Anttila kokonaan lopetettu, ja Graniittitalon Anttila avattiin remontin jälkeen puolet pienempänä. Tarkoitus on kai että Anttilan asiakkaat käykööt lähiöiden Citymarketeissa, joissa on sama perusvalikoima mutta lisäksi elintarvikkeita. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Onkos Lappeenrannan Prisma ja Tap..siis Euromarket millaisia marketteja, kun on lähellä asutusta, linja-autopysäkit ja suuret parkkitilat?


Jokaisen marketin, jopa Ideaparkin, lähellä on asutusta. Yleensä asutus on niin pientä, että kauppa ei menestyisi pelkästään kävelymatkan päässä asuvien ihmisten ostoista. Tämä koskee myös Lappeenrannan marketteja. Usein kaupunkien keskustoissakaan ei ole riittävästi asukkaita kauppojen ylläpitämiseksi, mutta keskustassa on muitakin houkutuksia houkuttelemassa asiakkaita. Automarkettiin ajetaan marketin vuoksi, keskustakauppaan voidaan mennä, jos on muutakin asiaa keskustaan.

Moniin marketteihin on jonkinlainen bussiyhteys. Vaikka Lappeenrannan Prismaan kulkee bussi numero 4 kerran tunnissa ja lisäksi numero 1 muutaman kerran päivässä, eivät Prisma ja Euromarket ole mitään erityisiä joukkoliikennekauppoja. Vaasan Citymarketin oven eteen pysähtyi kymmeniä busseja päivittäin, nykyisin pysäkkejä on kai hieman muutettu.

Lappeenrannan Prisma ja Tapuli-Euromarket ovat poikkeuksellisen lähellä keskustaa ja asutusta, mutta silti hieman keskustan ulkopuolella. Autolla näihin kauppoihin matkustetaan. Hieman vastaava tilanne on Rovaniemellä, jossa Citymarket on niin lähellä keskustaa kuin voi olla, mutta silti toivottoman kaukana.




> Huolestuttavaa mielestäni on myös se, että Kesko näyttää pyrkivän ainakin joissakin kaupungeissa ajavan alas Anttila-keskustatavarataloketjunsa. Tarkoitus on kai että Anttilan asiakkaat käykööt lähiöiden Citymarketeissa, joissa on sama perusvalikoima mutta lisäksi elintarvikkeita.


Se, että Anttilassa ei myydä ruokaa, on Keskon oma vika. Anttilassa oli ruokaosasto vielä Tukon aikaan. Kesko 'ulkoisti' ruokaosastot omiksi marketeikseen. Anttilan aikaan ruokaosastot olivat hyviä. Kun Lappeenrannan Anttila avattiin, voitti se monena peräkkäisenä vuonna parhaan Anttilan palkinnon - syynä taisi olla ruokamyynnin kasvu ja odotusten ylitys.

Myös SOK:n Sokos-tavaratalojen määrä viime vuosina on vähentynyt. Sokokset siirtyvät (tai ovat jo siirtyneet, tai osa ainakin siirtyy) alueosuuskaupoille, ja niitä avataan lisää. Osuuskaupat näkevät siis keskustatavaratalojen tulevaisuuden erilaisena kuin Kesko.

----------


## teme

> Jokaisen marketin, jopa Ideaparkin, lähellä on asutusta. Yleensä asutus on niin pientä, että kauppa ei menestyisi pelkästään kävelymatkan päässä asuvien ihmisten ostoista. Tämä koskee myös Lappeenrannan marketteja. Usein kaupunkien keskustoissakaan ei ole riittävästi asukkaita kauppojen ylläpitämiseksi, mutta keskustassa on muitakin houkutuksia houkuttelemassa asiakkaita. Automarkettiin ajetaan marketin vuoksi, keskustakauppaan voidaan mennä, jos on muutakin asiaa keskustaan.


Keskustassa on kilpailua, ja liiketoiminta pyrkii minimoimaan kilpailun. Sama ilmiö näkyy urheiluareenoissa, mikään ei estä rakentamasta vaikka jäähallia niin että hallin ravintolat ovat katutasossa ulkoseinillä ja halli keskellä kaupunkia, jolloin ne palvelevat ihan normaaleina ravintoloina tapahtuma-aikoijen ulkopuolella. Näin ei tehdä, koska asiakas- eli rahavirta halutaan pitää tiukasti hallin sisällä erillään muusta tarjonnasta. Tämä kontrollivimma selittää myös sen, että kauppaan väki ahdetaan yhdestä ovesta sisään ja neljä muuta on lukittuna.

Tämä on kokonaistaloudellisesti, kaupunkirakenteellisesti, viihtyvyyden ja turvallisuuden kannalta, ihan melkein mistä tahansa vinkkelistä pahasta. Tähän voi ja tulee puuttua kaavoituksella ja muilla lainsäädännöllisillä keinoilla.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Sama ilmiö näkyy urheiluareenoissa, mikään ei estä rakentamasta vaikka jäähallia niin että hallin ravintolat ovat katutasossa ulkoseinillä ja halli keskellä kaupunkia, jolloin ne palvelevat ihan normaaleina ravintoloina tapahtuma-aikoijen ulkopuolella. Näin ei tehdä, koska asiakas- eli rahavirta halutaan pitää tiukasti hallin sisällä erillään muusta tarjonnasta. Tämä kontrollivimma selittää myös sen, että kauppaan väki ahdetaan yhdestä ovesta sisään ja neljä muuta on lukittuna.


Tottahan tuo - sitäpaitsi hampurilaisketju(je)n tarjouskupongeissa noiden areenoitten ravintolat on rajattu pois -, mutta tuo tuolisi kalliiksi myös siinä mielessä, että urheiluareenan vieraiden liput pitäisi tsekata myös tauoilta palattaessa. Lisäksi tuo hidastaisi asiakkaitten kulkua, jolloin taukoja pitäisi pidentää tai asiakkaat kerkeisivät käyttää oheispalveluita vähemmän.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> ...Joensuun Citymarket tulevat mieleeni...


Joensuun Citymarketista sen verta, että silloin kun se perustettiin, ohitustietä ei ollut, vaan kaikki liikenne kulki keskustan läpi. Suvantosillan rakentaminen siirsi liikennettä aivan keskustasta hieman reunemmalle, Suvantokadulle ja Koulukadulle. Citymarket on Suvantokadulla. Automarket -konseptia on sikälikin yritetty noudattaa, että alunperin marketista oli ovi vain parkkipaikalle ja sisäänkäynti keskustan suuntaan Suvantokadun ja Kauppakadun risteykseen on jälkikäteen lisätty. Myös Joensuussa perustettiin Citymarket keskustan ulkopuolelle Kuopiontien varteen 90-luvulla, mutta tämä ei johtanut vanhan keskustan citymarketin sulkemiseen, vaan nykyään citymarketteja on Joensuussa kaksi. Myöskin keskustan citymarkettia on kehitetty, se on saanut parkkipaikan tilalle parkkitalon ja tällä hetkellä talossa näkyy olevan iso remontti meneillään.

----------


## kemkim

> Tarkoitus on kai että Anttilan asiakkaat käykööt lähiöiden Citymarketeissa, joissa on sama perusvalikoima mutta lisäksi elintarvikkeita.


Tai sitten nämä asiakkaat suuntaavat läheiselle Sokokselle. Keskustan asukkaiden en usko suuntaavan lähiöiden marketteihin, liian pitkä matka ja epäkäytännöllistä. Eiköhän tämä kalahda omaan nilkkaan, kun asiakkaat eivät siirrykään suunnitellusti saman ketjun kauempaan tavarataloon, vaan kilpailevalle ketjulle. Jos on kysyntää keskustakaupoista, on myös tarjontaa.

----------


## teme

> Tottahan tuo - sitäpaitsi hampurilaisketju(je)n tarjouskupongeissa noiden areenoitten ravintolat on rajattu pois -, mutta tuo tuolisi kalliiksi myös siinä mielessä, että urheiluareenan vieraiden liput pitäisi tsekata myös tauoilta palattaessa. Lisäksi tuo hidastaisi asiakkaitten kulkua, jolloin taukoja pitäisi pidentää tai asiakkaat kerkeisivät käyttää oheispalveluita vähemmän.


Ei kun niin päin, että kadun puoleiset ovet pannaan kiinni tapahtuman ajaksi.

Meillä Suomessa on totuttu siihen että tilaa on. Kun neliöt maksaa niin ei kannata pitää vaikka ravintolatilaa 90% ajasta tyhjänä. Hyvä esimerkki tästä on muuten Tennispalatsi, elokuvateatteri on osa kaupunkitilaa ja ei siitä eristetty alue.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tai sitten nämä asiakkaat suuntaavat läheiselle Sokokselle. Keskustan asukkaiden en usko suuntaavan lähiöiden marketteihin, liian pitkä matka ja epäkäytännöllistä. Eiköhän tämä kalahda omaan nilkkaan, kun asiakkaat eivät siirrykään suunnitellusti saman ketjun kauempaan tavarataloon, vaan kilpailevalle ketjulle. Jos on kysyntää keskustakaupoista, on myös tarjontaa.


Niin, eivät Stadin keskustasta tavaratalot lopu kesken, vaikka Anttilat ajetaan alas. Olisin vain kysellyt muiden kaupunkien foorumilaisilta, onko siellä havaittavissa samanlaista ilmiötä. Kaikkialla muuallahan ei ole Sokkaria tai Stockaa keskellä cityä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Missä kaikkialla Citymarket on ollut keskustassa ja tämän jälkeen siirretty muualle?


Hämeenlinnassahan oli Citymarket ennen varsin keskustassa, nyt se on kolmostien varressa kaupungin pohjoispuolella. Ja eikös Jyväskylässäkin ollut ennen Citymarket ns. Forumin korttelissa, Vapaudenkadun varrella. Nykyään Citymarketit ovat Keljossa ja Seppälässä, jotka eivät kovin cityä enää ole.

----------


## kemkim

> Olisin vain kysellyt muiden kaupunkien foorumilaisilta, onko siellä havaittavissa samanlaista ilmiötä. Kaikkialla muuallahan ei ole Sokkaria tai Stockaa keskellä cityä.


Oulun puolesta voisin sanoa, että siellä käydessäni ihmettelin, kun keskustassa ei ollut mitään tavarataloa. Sokos oli lopetettu ja korvattu Sokos-hotellilla ja ihmiset kävivät keskustan läheisissä automarketeissa. Vaasassakin oli aiemmin Sokos, mutta se lakkautettiin luullakseni 1990-luvulla samoihin aikoihin kehätien Prisman valmistumisen kanssa.

----------


## Miska

> Oulun puolesta voisin sanoa, että siellä käydessäni ihmettelin, kun keskustassa ei ollut mitään tavarataloa.


Kyllä sieltä vaan Anttila ja Stockmann löytyvät. Automarketitkaan eivät sijaitse aivan toivottamassa paikassa, Raksila kun sijaitsee hyvin lähellä rautatie- ja linja-autoasemia. Raksilan markettien ohi kulkee myös hyvin tiheä bussiliikenne, (esimerkiksi kaikki yliopistosairaalan suuntaan ajavat linjat).

----------


## Junantuoma

> Joensuun Citymarketista sen verta, että silloin kun se perustettiin, ohitustietä ei ollut, vaan kaikki liikenne kulki keskustan läpi. Suvantosillan rakentaminen siirsi liikennettä aivan keskustasta hieman reunemmalle, Suvantokadulle ja Koulukadulle. Citymarket on Suvantokadulla. Automarket -konseptia on sikälikin yritetty noudattaa, että alunperin marketista oli ovi vain parkkipaikalle ja sisäänkäynti keskustan suuntaan Suvantokadun ja Kauppakadun risteykseen on jälkikäteen lisätty.


Joensuun Citymarketin sisäänkäynti Kauppa-ja Suvantokatujen risteyksessä on ollut nykypaikallaan rakennuksen valmistumisesta saakka.

Aikanaan 1970- ja 80-lukujen vaihteessa tuon marketin sijoituksesta käytiin kova poliittinen vääntö. Kesko halusi rakentaa markettinsa keskustan ulkopuolelle Käpykankaalle Kajaanintien varteen. Joensuun ohitustie oli tulollaan, se valmistui 1983 ja Kesko olisi halunnut hyödyntää tulevia liikenneyhteyksiä. Kesko oli ainut kaupparyhmittymä, jolla ei tuolloin ollut Joensuussa tavarataloa tai isoa markettia.

Kaupunki ei halunnut hajauttaa päivittäistavarakauppaa pois asuinalueilta, joten syntyi kompromissi keskustan marketista, johon varattiin Joensuun mittakaavassa suuri pysäkointialue. Myöhemmin kaupunki perääntyi, Käpykankaalle rakennettiin Prisma 1980-luvun lopulla ja toinen Citymarket Pilkkoon 1990-luvulla.

----------


## killerpop

> Missä kaikkialla Citymarket on ollut keskustassa ja tämän jälkeen siirretty muualle?


Seuraavia siirtyviä Citymarketteja edustanee Porin Citymarket, joka on lähes ydinkeskustassa rautatieaseman naapurissa, mutta muuttanee Mikkolan alueelle Prisman viereen. Muuton yhteydessä neliöt kasvaa 10000 -> 16500 ja on valmis 2008 syksyllä.

----------


## kalto

> Seuraavia siirtyviä Citymarketteja edustanee Porin Citymarket, joka on lähes ydinkeskustassa rautatieaseman naapurissa, mutta muuttanee Mikkolan alueelle Prisman viereen. Muuton yhteydessä neliöt kasvaa 10000 -> 16500 ja on valmis 2008 syksyllä.


Uuden Citymarketin rakentaminen alkoi viime viikolla. Naapuritontilla olevassa Prismassa aloitetaan vielä tänä kesänä noin 10 000m² laajennus.

Porin keskustasta löytyy sekä Sokos että Anttila. Sokoksen tiloissa tehtiin muutama vuosi sitten täydellinen peruskorjaus. Porin "kaupallisesta keskuksesta" hieman syrjässä ollut Anttila siirtyy pian uusiin ja isompiin tiloihin kävelykadun varteen. Porin keskustan pienuutta kuvaa hyvin se, että Anttilan muuttomatka on yksi kortteli.

Raumalla mennään vastavirtaan. Prisma rakentaa parhaillaan uutta liikerakennusta Citymarketin viereen noin kilometrin päähän kaupungin torilta.

----------


## JSL

Turussa on länsikeskuksessa Cittari ja Euromarket, Turku-Raisio-moottoritielle on matkaa eikä Ohikulkutiekään ole lähellä. Citymarketin siirtoa myllyn seudulle on kai suunniteltu. Raision keskustassa oli ennen Anttila. Ruokaosaston eriyttämisen seurauksena yläkerrassa ollut tavaratalo kuoli eikä keskustassa ole kunnon kauppoja enää.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Kyllä sieltä vaan Anttila ja Stockmann löytyvät.


Oulun Stockmann on vielä ihan rautatieaseman lähellä, samoten kuin myös Anttila. Väkeä niissä tuntui ainakin viime kesänä riittävän ihan kiitettävästi..

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Turussa on länsikeskuksessa Cittari ja Euromarket, Turku-Raisio-moottoritielle on matkaa eikä Ohikulkutiekään ole lähellä. Citymarketin siirtoa myllyn seudulle on kai suunniteltu. Raision keskustassa oli ennen Anttila. Ruokaosaston eriyttämisen seurauksena yläkerrassa ollut tavaratalo kuoli eikä keskustassa ole kunnon kauppoja enää.


Turun osalta hivenen realismia asiaan:

Myllyn rakentamisen seurauksena Länsikeskuksen markkinaosuus toki taantui ja sen seurauksena Etujätti lopetti ja muuttui Tarjoustaloksi.

Länsikeskus on kuitenkin täysin tyypillinen pääväylien (Satakunnantie ja nk. Välikehä Suikkilantie - Markulantie) risteyksessä sijaitseva automarket. Pääosa asiakkaista tulee Länsi-Turun lähiöistä suurin piirtein alueelta Pansio, Perno, Härkämäki, Jyrkkälä, Suikkila, Hepokulta, Nättinummi, Länsinummi, Runosmäki sekä ympäristön pientaloalueilta.

Vaikka Länsikeskuksen ohi kulkeekin joukkoliikenteen päälinjoja, niiden osuus ostosmatkoista on marginaalinen. 

Citymarketin siirtoa Ohikulkutien varteen ei ole suunniteltu, sen sijaan on suunniteltu uutta K-Supermarkettia Ikean viereen. 

Anttilaa ei tappanut niinkään ruokaosaston eriyttäminen kuin Raision keskustan yleinen taantuminen mm. Myllyn rakentamisen seurauksena. 
Raision keskusta on käytännössä taantunut pelkäksi ympäristön asukkaiden lähipalvelukeskukseksi. Aivan lähellä on toki n. 10 000 asukasta, jotka toki ylläpitävät jonkinlaisen keskuksen.

Turun seudulla ainoa palvelukeskus, jossa joukkoliikenteellä on suuri merkitys, on Turun liikekeskusta, jonne noin 30% matkoista tehdään joukkoliikenteeltä - Turun lähiöalueelta noin 55%, naapurikunnista vain vähän. Lähipalvelukeskuksina toimivilla aluekeskuksilla kuten Varissuolla ja Raisiolla on toki se merkitys, että niissä asioidaan jalan matkalla pysäkiltä kotiin.

Lisää Turun seudun automarketeista ja liikenteestä muutamasta lähteestä: 

BUSTRIP - itsearviointi

Turun keskustan kehityksestä pitämäni esitelmä

Mylly-projekti, kyselytietojen lähde

----------


## Sami Koskinen

Hyvinkäällä tilanne on ehkä erikoinenkin, sillä kävelyetäisyydellä rautatieasemasta sijaitsee neljä tavarataloa - vanhoista Citymarket, Anttila ja Euromarket sekä pari vuotta sitten avattu Prisma. Liekö kaupunki vaikuttanut asiaan? Kyseisten marketien yhteydessä sijaitseekin sitten ylivoimasesti suurin osa autoilijalle tukkoisen keskustan pysäköintipaikoista.
Riihimäellä tilanteesta tuli ikävä, kun keskustan Citymarket suljettiin ja uusi avattiin muutaman kilometrin päähän Merkokseen valtatie 3:n varrelle. Riihimäen rautatieaseman viereen on kuitenkin nyt tulossa Prisma, joka tulee olemaan saavutettavissa kaikilla vähäisillä kaupunign ja lähikuntien linja-autolinjalla ja toki junalla.
Ehkä muutaman vuoden sisään Riihimäki saa keskustan. Koko kaupunki on ollut varsin aneeminen ja pysynyt paikoillaan vuosia.

----------


## JSL

Jaa, se olikin sitten vaan 3:n koon kesko, mikä Haunisiin on suunniteltu. Jossain vaan olen ollut kuulleeni Vesa Laakson, eli länkkärin kauppiaan nimen.. Itse suosin ennemmin länsikeskusta Ihalassa asuvana kuin Myllyä, etenkin kun se on nykyisin aina liikenteellisesti tukossa. Mielestäni meni iso tukko veronmaksajien rahaa raision keskustan "tuhoamiseen", pidin niistä betonisilloista ja Myllyn myötä tuli kovat ruuhkat Ohikulkutielle. Että tällästä "Rahaisesta Raisiosta"

----------


## kemkim

Luin juuri uudesta kauppakeskuksesta, joka rakennetaan Vantaalle Kehä III ja Lahdenväylän risteykseen. Tikkurilasta palvelut kai sitten kuihtuvat taas vähän. Nykyisessä poliittisessa ilmastossa olisi kai järkevintä joku Sello- tai Itäkeskus-tyyppinen rakentaminen, joka on autoilijalle hyvällä paikalla, mutta joukkoliikennekin pelaa ja bussin käyttöä ei ole pilattu liikennesuunnittelulla Jumbon tapaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Kauppakeskuksien kulkumuotojakaumassa näyttää olevan suuria eroja, Helsingissä Kauppakeskus Ruoholahden kävijöistä joukkoliikenteellä tai kevyellä liikenteellä saapuu 77% asiakkaista ja autoilla vain 23%.

----------


## kemkim

> Kauppakeskuksien kulkumuotojakaumassa näyttää olevan suuria eroja, Helsingissä Kauppakeskus Ruoholahden kävijöistä joukkoliikenteellä tai kevyellä liikenteellä saapuu 77% asiakkaista ja autoilla vain 23%.


Näin on, vaikka kauppakeskus on sijoitettu huonosti niin, että metrolta on sinne pitkä matka ja Länsiväylän busseiltakaan ei pääse sinne hyvin. On siis tehty kauppakeskus, jossa on helppoa käydä autolla, mutta vaikeaa joukkoliikenteellä. Silti sinne mennään joukkoliikenteellä, koska yhteydet ovat niin hyvät. Mitähän on suunnittelijoiden päässä liikkunut kun ovat tehneet vähemmistöä suosivan päätöksen ja hankaloittaneet enemmistön kaupassa asiointia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitähän on suunnittelijoiden päässä liikkunut kun ovat tehneet vähemmistöä suosivan päätöksen ja hankaloittaneet enemmistön kaupassa asiointia.


Ei ole suunnittelijoille tainnut olla selvää, mikä ryhmä tuleekaan enemmistöksi, vaan on suunniteltu niiden täällä niin moneen kertaan kerrottujen stereotypioiden mukaan.

Konkreettinen esimerkki siitä on ko. kauppakeskuksen vetonaula Citymarket, jonne ei aluksi päässyt kauppakeskuksen maanpäällisten sisäänkäyntien kautta suoraan, vaan sinne piti kulkea pysäköintiluolan kautta. Suorat liukuportaat pääsisäänkäynnin luota puhkaistiin aika pian avaamisen jälkeen, kun asiakasmäärät jäivät kauaksi tavoitteista.

----------


## TEP70

Jyväskylässäkin oli muinoin Citymarket keskustassa. Se toimi nykyisen Forumin tiloissa. Tilajakoa on vain muutettu niin paljon, ettei vanhoja Citymarketin tiloja ole enää sellaisenaan olemassa. Muistot elävät...

----------


## kemkim

Onko kenelläkään tietoa, miksi joukkoliikennemyönteisestä kaavoituksestaan tunnettu Helsinki sijoitti Viikin Prisman moottoritien varteen, hankalasti joukkoliikenteen käyttäjän kannalta? Sitä ei sijoitettu Latokartanon asuinalueen keskelle, vaan alueen laidalle. Pihlajamäestäkin on pitkä kävelymatka tuonne. Viikin moottoritien bussipysäkeiltä on hankala mennä, kun tulee pitkä kävelymatka keskustan suuntaan vievältä pysäkiltä ja vielä pitää ylittää vilkasliikenteinen tie pari kertaa. Onko tuo Prisma edes tarpeellinen, kun monta lähikauppaa alueelta varmaankin lopettaa sen takia. 

Olisivat ottaneet ennemmin oppia vaikka Malmin Prismasta, joka on 1980-luvun lopulla hyvin sijoitettu yhdyskuntarakenteeseen etäälle moottoriteistä ja menestyy niin hyvin, että juuri tekivät laajennuksenkin. Tikkurilankin Prisma on keskellä taajamaa ja kävelykatua. Sen sijaan nämä uudet, kuten Jumbo, Malmin Citymarket ja Ruoholahden Citymarket ovat huonosti sijoitettuja, kauas luonnollisista kävelyreiteistä. Onko poliittinen tahto tai osaaminen joukkoliikennemyönteistä kaavoituksesta kadonnut historian hämäriin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa, miksi joukkoliikennemyönteisestä kaavoituksestaan tunnettu Helsinki sijoitti Viikin Prisman moottoritien varteen, hankalasti joukkoliikenteen käyttäjän kannalta?


Olen ollut käsittelemässä kaavamuutosta tälle tontille ks-lautakunnassa 24.11.2005. Silloin tehtiin lisää pysäköintitilaa.

Itse kauppakeskus on päätetty jo 2003. Yleiskaavassa alue on keskustatoimintojen aluetta ja tontti on Viikin aluekeskus. En tiedä kuka ja millä perustein on kaiken alulle pannut vuosia sitten. Mutta eipä kovin ekologiselta vaikuta. Ja epäilemättä tämä automarket on osaltaan rajoittamassa Viikin (Latokartanon) asuinalueen palveluita.

Tontista voisi sanoa, että sehän ei kelpaa autoliikenteen haittojen vuoksi mihinkään muuhunkaan, niin rakennetaan siihen sitten automarket. Kaupan ala on mielissään paikoista, joihin pääsee autolla. Eräässä opuksessa jopa varoitettiin sijoittamasta kauppoja kävely- tai joukkoliikennereittien läheisyyteen.




> Onko poliittinen tahto tai osaaminen joukkoliikennemyönteistä kaavoituksesta kadonnut historian hämäriin?


Mihinkäs se olisi voinut kadota, kun ei sitä ole vielä ollutkaan?  :Wink: 

No ei asia näin synkkä ole. Kyllä minusta Helsingissä on kaavoittajia, jotka haluaisivat kaavoittaa hyvää kaupunkia eikä autokaupunkia. Mutta sitten meillä ovat nämä muut tahot, jotka eivät halua joukkoliikenne- ja kävelykaupunkia. Heidän äänensä kuuluu sitten kyllä myös puolueissa.

Yleisesti vallitsee edelleen sellainen asennevamma, että kaikki käyttävät kumminkin autoa, ja siksi kaikki on mitoitettava maksimaalisen auton käytön mukaan. Eikä asiaan voi vaikuttaa mitenkään. Tai jos vaikutetaan, niin se on autoilijoiden kiusaamista. Ja tämä asennevamma on todella syvällä. Se tulee alitajuisesti esille jopa sellaisilla, jotka sanovat olevan muulla kannalla.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Eräässä opuksessa jopa varoitettiin sijoittamasta kauppoja kävely- tai joukkoliikennereittien läheisyyteen.


Tästä olisi kiintoisa kuulla lisää. Mikä opus on kyseessä?

Kauppakeskusten suunnittelussa on kyllä havaittavissa tämä. Useimmiten "kaupan ehdoilla" suunnitellut kauppakeskukset toteutetaan niin, että pääsyä kävellen, pyörällä tai joukkoliikenteellä kauppakeskukseen haitataan tarkoituksellisesti. Eli suunnitellaan tontin järjestelyt niin, että sisääntulo-ovi on mahdollisimman kaukana joukkoliikennepysäkistä, oven lähellekään ei pääse pyörällä, pysäköinnin pääosa on sijoitettu kävellen, pyörällä tai joukkoliikenteellä tulevan eteen, joukkoliikennepysäkiltä ei ole lainkaan turvallista kävely-yhteyttä.

Tällaisia suunnitteluperiaatteita on noudatettu varsin monessa automarketissa - usein toki niin, että este ei koske aivan kaikkia suuntia tai kulkumuotoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tästä olisi kiintoisa kuulla lisää. Mikä opus on kyseessä?


Ympäristöministeriön julkaisu YO115 Kauppa kaavoituksessa. Sivulla 37 sanotaan:



> Toteuttavassa kauppapaikkasuunnittelussa päivittäistavarakaupalle soveltumattomia sijaintipaikkoja ovat mm. väestöpohjaltaan liian pienet asuntoalueet, maaseudun haja-asutusalueet, yksipuoliset työpaikka-alueet, asuntoalueen kävelyraitin tai ainoastaan joukkoliikenteen varaan nojautuvat sijaintipaikat sekä syrjäiset pussinperällä olevat sijaintipaikat. Kaavoituksessa tällaisia alueita pitäisi välttää päivittäistavaramyymälän sijaintipaikkoina, koska palvelujen toteutuminen on hyvin epävarmaa.


Epäilemättä tämä istuu hyvin kaupan alan haluihin rationalisoida oma palvelunsa "itsepalveluksi" eli asiakkaan kustannettavaksi kuin myös haluun kasvattaa kaupan kokoa ja asiakaspohjaa. Mutta tällaisella ei ole mitään tekemistä kestävän kehityksen ja ihmisten palvelun kanssa, autoriippumattomuuden vähentämisessä ja yhteiskuntataloudellisen optimoinnin kanssa. Tämä on vain alistumista kaupan haluille kun kaavoituksella pitäisi päin vastoin pyrkiä vähentämään epätervettä kaupan keskittymisen ja hypermarketkulttuurin kehitystä.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä muodossa olen kuullut suosituksen ennenkin ja tässä muodossa se ei ole ongelmallinen. Kyllä sen voi allekirjoittaa, että päivittäistavarakauppa on järkevä sijoittaa niin, että sinne myös asuntoalueella on järjellinen pääsy autolla - esimerkiksi sopiva sijainti on joukkoliikenteen päälinjan, kävelyraitin ja kokoojakadun risteyksessä tai sen tuntumassa. 

Kauppojen sijoittaminen haja-asutusalueille tai liian alhaisen asiakaspohjan tarjoaville asuntoalueille tai teollisuusalueille ei ole kestävän kehityksen mukaista. Kestävän kehityksen mukaista on pyrkiä riittävään asukastiheyteen ja toimintojen sekoittumiseen. Maaseudulla kyläkeskus on luonteva paikka kaupalle.

Lähiörakentamisessa sijoitettiin kauppoja niin, että ne todellakaan eivät olleet saavutettavissa muuten kuin kävelyraitilta tai "pussin perille". Useat tällaiset kaupat on nyttemmin lakkautettu.

Toinen asia on se, jos korostetaan, että kauppaan ei edes pidä päästä kävellen, pyörällä tai joukkoliikenteellä. Tämä näkyy nykyisin kaupan sijoittumisperiaatteissa, mutta onneksi ei kai sentään kaavoitusohjeissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toinen asia on se, jos korostetaan, että kauppaan ei edes pidä päästä kävellen, pyörällä tai joukkoliikenteellä. Tämä näkyy nykyisin kaupan sijoittumisperiaatteissa, mutta onneksi ei kai sentään kaavoitusohjeissa.


Käytännön kaavoituksessa on Helsingissä tehty liiketilaa kävelyetäisyydelle. Monen kaavoittajan ihanne on korttelikaupunkien kivijalkakauppa. Tästä on sitten tullut haukkuja kaupan keskusliikkeiltä, kun heitä ei ole miellyttänyt tällainen lähikauppakaavoitus. Siellä yksiköt ovat heille liian pieniä.

Aivan viime vaikoina, esim. Jätkäsaaren kaavoituksen yhteydessä on alkanut kuulua tosin toisenlaistakin ääntä. On oltu jopa kiinnosteuneita Jätkäsaareen suunnitellusta palvelukonseptista, jossa paikalliset palvelut ja ratikkapysäkit on sijoitettu samaan paikkaan juuri kuten pitääkin.

Mistä tällainen suunnanmuutos? Näen siihen kaksi syytä. Ensinnä keskusliikkeiden kilpailu. On tajuttu, että on muitakin kilpailukeinoja kuin hinta ja hypermarketin koko. Ehkä on nähty, että sielläkin tulee pää vetävän käteen. Tradekalla on siksi Siwa-konsepti, Keskolla Piccolo. On myös nähty, että kioskit ja huoltoasemat ovat tulleet keskusliikkeiden markkinoille. Molemmat kilpailevat saavutettavuudella, ei hinnalla.

Käytännössä näyttäisi siltä, että kaupan ala on polarisoitumassa. Se on myös ymmärrettävää. Jos kerran pitää lähteä autolla kauppaan, miksi sitten menisi keskikokoiseen kauppaan, jossa on hypermarkettia suppeampi valikoima ja ehkä korkeampi hintataso. Todellinen etu on, ettei tarvitse autoa, ja silloin kaupan pitää olla oikeasti lähellä ja se saa olla pienikin. Ei joka päivälle tarvitse laajan valikoiman tarjoamia eksoottisia tuotteita.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Pyykkö

> Tradekalla on siksi Siwa-konsepti, Keskolla Piccolo.


Täytyy sen verran korjata että Pikkoloita ei enää ole. Osa lopetettiin, osa muuttui Extroiksi. Sääli sinänsä.

----------


## kemkim

> Täytyy sen verran korjata että Pikkoloita ei enää ole. Osa lopetettiin, osa muuttui Extroiksi. Sääli sinänsä.


Tässä kaikki tietämäni pikkukauppaketjut: Tarmo-lähikauppa (Wihuri), Alepa (S-ryhmä), Siwa (Tradeka), Sale (S-ryhmä),  K-extra (Kesko). Siwoissa yleisvaikutelmaa leimaa minusta tietty nuhjuisuus, ihan kuin kauppaketjulla ei olisi rahaa pitää edes siisteyttä yllä. Hintataso on myös aika korkea. Alepat ovat hinnaltaan kohtuullisempia, lähempänä valintamyymälöitä kuten S-market ja Valintatalo. K-extra tuntui todella kalliilta, vielä kun täällä Kalliossa sellainen oli Haapaniemessä 2006 alussa, jopa Siwaa kalliimmalta. Tarmoissa tuntuu riippuvan kauppiaasta hinta ja kaupan taso. Kokonaisuudessaan minusta Alepa on paras näistä ketjuista. Millaisia kokemuksia teillä muilla on?

----------


## vompatti

> Alepa (S-ryhmä)


Alepa ei ole varsinaisesti ole S-_ryhmän_ kauppa vaan HOK-Elannon. Alepa oli ennen lähes valtakunnallinen kauppaketju, joka kuului Pajusen suvulle (linkki Wikipediaan). Pajuset kuitenkin myivät ketjun Helsingin osuuskaupalle, joka luonnollisesti lakkautti toisten osuuskauppojen alueilla olevat myymälät. 




> Siwoissa yleisvaikutelmaa leimaa minusta tietty nuhjuisuus, ihan kuin kauppaketjulla ei olisi rahaa pitää edes siisteyttä yllä. Hintataso on myös aika korkea.


Mun mielestä Siwat eivät voi olla nuhjuisia, sillä ne ovat sisäisesti kaikki samasta metallista veistetty. Kaikki tietysti kuluu aikanaan, joten kyse saattaa olla yksittäisistä myymälöistä. Siwan valtti on sijainti, ei hinta. Kaljan myynnillä Siwakin menestyy, ja eiköhän olut ole lähes kaikkialla suunnilleen saman hintaista? Rahaa edistyksellisen työväenliikkeen osuuskaupalla ei ole ollut, mutta nyt tilanne on muuttunut, kun Tradeka Oy on vaihtanyt omistajaa.

Henkilökohtainen mielipiteeni on, että Valintatalo on parempi kuin sitä edeltänyt Jätti-Ruokavarasto, joka oli selvästi huonompi kuin edeltäjänsä Hansa Discounter. Euromarkettia pidän huonompana kuin Tapulia, ja Siwaa pidän huonompana kuin Frendiä tai Voimaa.  :Smile:

----------


## kemkim

Laitoin Helsingin kaupungin nettisivujen kautta kyselyä Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastoon. Sain vastauksen ihmettelyyni Viikin Prisman sijainnista dipl. ins. Kalevi Wahlstenilta kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastosta:




> Sähköpostiviestinne välitettiin minulle vastattavaksi. 17.5.1995 hyväksytyssä Viikin osayleiskaavassa paikalliskeskus sijoitettiin nyt rakenteilla olevaan paikkaansa tiedepuiston alueelle. Sen katsottiin palvelevan paitsi Viikkiä myös Viikinmäkeä, Pihlajistoa ja Pihlajamäkeä sekä joukkoliikenteen vaihtopysäkkien käyttäjiä. Se sijoitettiin liikenteellisesti keskeiseen paikkaan siten, että se on hyvin saavutettavissa vaikutusalueeltaan niin ajoneuvo-, julkisella kuin kevyellä liikenteellä. Paikalliskeskuksen maltillisen mitoituksen katsottiin mahdollistavan lähiympäristön lähipalvelukeskusten toiminnan mm . Latokartanon alueella.

----------


## karihoo

> Se (Viikin Prisma) sijoitettiin liikenteellisesti keskeiseen paikkaan siten, että se on hyvin saavutettavissa vaikutusalueeltaan niin ajoneuvo-, julkisella kuin kevyellä liikenteellä. Paikalliskeskuksen maltillisen mitoituksen katsottiin mahdollistavan lähiympäristön lähipalvelukeskusten toiminnan mm . Latokartanon alueella.


Itsekin aion tulevaisuudessa asioida siellä kun h57:llä pääsee kotoa sinne kätevästi noin viidessä minuutissa. Harmi vain, että vuorovälit ovat arki-illoissa ja lauantaina 30 min. Toisaalta pyörällä sinne polkee noin 10 minuutissa...

Mielenkiintoinen tosin tuo liikennemuotojen määrittely, eikös se julkinenkin liikenne Viikin suunnalla ole ajoneuvoliikennettä (ratikoita ei sinne taida vähään aikaan tulla).

----------


## kemkim

> Itsekin aion tulevaisuudessa asioida siellä kun h57:llä pääsee kotoa sinne kätevästi noin viidessä minuutissa. Harmi vain, että vuorovälit ovat arki-illoissa ja lauantaina 30 min.


Toisaalta, minusta tämä Prisma on aika turha. Itäkeskukseen on tulossa omansa, joten heitä varten ei tämä ole. Malmin Prismaan on taas lyhyt matka niin Pihlajistosta, Pihlajamäestä kuin Viikistäkin. Hyvin pääsee autolla, bussilla ja pyöräillen Malmillekin. Sikäli en näe hyötyä tässä kauppakeskuksen rakentamisessa Viikkiin. Olisi järkevämpää keskittää hypermarketasiointi Malmille, jossa kauppakeskus on kätevästi junaradan varressa. Vai onko sille Viikin marketille joku pakottava tarve?

----------


## Jazu

Järvenpäässä kokeiltiin aikoinaan systeemiä, jossa paikkurit (tosin vain pikkubussivuorot) lähtivät upouuden Prisman edestä. Ilmeisesti se ei saanut tarpeeksi kannatusta ja Prisman laajentaessa pysäkit otettiin alta pois. Aikatauluihin oli erikseen merkitty Prismalle menevät vuorot ja aikataulukirjan reittisivulle oli isolla merkitty CM ja Prisma. Kokeilulla kosiskeltiin todenteolla kauppamatkustajia.

----------


## kemkim

> Järvenpäässä kokeiltiin aikoinaan systeemiä, jossa paikkurit (tosin vain pikkubussivuorot) lähtivät upouuden Prisman edestä.


Tämä sama juttu on Kannelmäen Prismassakin, polkupyöräkin on paljon suosituimpi kuin bussi sinne mennessä. Onkin viisaampaa laittaa hypermarket juna-aseman tai vastaavan joukkoliikenteen keskittymän viereen, kuin alkaa luoda omia linjoja syrjässä olevaan markettiin.

----------


## Tidtabell

Vaikka itse pidän Selloa hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien päässä olevana, niin siellä opintojen ohella työskentelevänä tulee kyllä aina oletettua, että kaikki on autolla, pystyy kantaan nää hirveet ostosvuoret kivasti autolleen tai minä tuon ne autolle, jos tarvis. Varauksia ei espoolaisille muista liikkeistä kannata tehdä, ellei ne ole moottoritien varrella, Myyrmanni on monelle jokin outo vantaalainen käsite, eihän sinne edes kunnon moottoritietä mene! Vähän kärjistäen. Kyllä joillekkin keskustakin käy.

Ennen, kun asuin Lintuvaarassa, niin kesäsin poljin Selloon, kun siten pääsi nopeammin kuin Vallikallion kautta kiertävällä e23:lla  :Very Happy: 

Nykyään, kun asun täällä M-junalaaksossa niin liikenneyhteydet iltasin, kun töistä pääsee on välillä todella turhauttavat  :Icon Frown:   21:00 pistää kassat kiinni ja juosta kirmuiten vaihtaan kledjut, jotta kerkeisi 21:10 menevään E-junaan. Yleensä ei kerkeä. Sen jälkeen vaihtoehtona on 21:15 lähtevä 512 + h45(josta aina myöhästyy)+kävely tai 20:20 menevä A-juna, jonka jälkeen huopalahdessa pitkä odottelu känniläisten kanssa. Ekassakin junavaihtoehdos saa ootella ja sitten se M on aina ihan täyteen pakattu. 

Muuten, asiakkaalta kuultua. Hän halusi Muumi Lumilyhtymukin, ne oli meillä loppu, mutta lupasin tilata moisen Tikkurilasta, kun siellä on niitä 20kpl. Tähän vanhempi rouvasnainen huudahti: Tilaa ne kaikki tänne! Ei niillä *köyhillä* ole kuitenkaan varaa ostaa niitä!  :Smile:

----------


## Hartsa

> Lappeenrannan Prisma ja Tapuli-Euromarket ovat poikkeuksellisen lähellä keskustaa ja asutusta, mutta silti hieman keskustan ulkopuolella. Autolla näihin kauppoihin matkustetaan.


Lappeenrannassa tilanne on siinä mielessä hyvä että keskustassa on peräti viisi kauppakeskusta joissa on lähinnä vaatekauppoja. Keskustan ulkopuolella on mm. Gigantti, Biltema, Robin Hood, Citymarket, Lidl ja useita huonekaluliikkeitä.

Eri tyyppiset kaupat ovat selvästi eri alueilla, vaatekaupat keskustassa ja huonekaluliikkeet keskellä korpea. Ehkä syynä on turismi koska turistit ostavat vaatteita eivätkä huonekaluja ja monet turistit eivät tule ostoksille omalla autolla.

----------


## kemkim

> Eri tyyppiset kaupat ovat selvästi eri alueilla, vaatekaupat keskustassa ja huonekaluliikkeet keskellä korpea. Ehkä syynä on turismi koska turistit ostavat vaatteita eivätkä huonekaluja ja monet turistit eivät tule ostoksille omalla autolla.


Veikkaisin turismin sijaan syyksi sitä, että teini-ikäiset ostavat paljon vaatteita ja heille on tärkeää päästä keskenään shoppailemaan ilman kyydityksiä. Keskustaan on helppoa mennä koulun jälkeen bussilla tai odottaa siellä bussin lähtöä kotiin hengaillen kaupoissa.

----------


## kemkim

> Nykyään, kun asun täällä M-junalaaksossa niin liikenneyhteydet iltasin, kun töistä pääsee on välillä todella turhauttavat   21:00 pistää kassat kiinni ja juosta kirmuiten vaihtaan kledjut, jotta kerkeisi 21:10 menevään E-junaan. Yleensä ei kerkeä. Sen jälkeen vaihtoehtona on 21:15 lähtevä 512 + h45(josta aina myöhästyy)+kävely tai 20:20 menevä A-juna, jonka jälkeen huopalahdessa pitkä odottelu känniläisten kanssa. Ekassakin junavaihtoehdos saa ootella ja sitten se M on aina ihan täyteen pakattu.


Millaisia poikittaisia bussiyhteyksiä olisi tarjolla? Löytääkö Reittiopas mitään sopivia? Kyllä sieltä ainakin joku poikittaisyhteys pitäisi mennä M-junan varrelle.

----------


## teme

> Laitoin Helsingin kaupungin nettisivujen kautta kyselyä Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastoon. Sain vastauksen ihmettelyyni Viikin Prisman sijainnista dipl. ins. Kalevi Wahlstenilta kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastosta:


Ihmiset tekevät kummallisia asioita, mutta tuskin kovin moni ajaa polkupyörällä Pihlajistosta tai Pihlajamäestä Prismaan toista kilometriä viihtyisässä moottoritiemaisemessa, käy kaupassa, lastaa ostokset tarakalle, ja polkee ylämäkeä takaisin? Kävelemisestä puhumattakaan. Ja jos kerran tulee bussilla kaupasta, niin minkä ihmeen takia ei käy vaikka keskustassa, Hakaniemessä, Arabiassa, Malmilla tai Itäkeskuksessa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta mikä estää tarjoamasta sellaista liikennettä, jos se olisi kannattavaa? Jos se taas ei ole kannattavaa, koko rutina on turhaa.


Koska joukkoliikenne kuljettaa joukkoja, ei se kannata vielä yhden kauppakeskuksen takia. Ja kun kauppakeskus tehdään keskelle ei-mitään, ei sinne menevä joukkoliikenne saa asiakkaita muualta. Siksi Vapaavuori on aivan oikeassa sanoessaan, että Ideapark pitäisi rakentaa jonnekin, minne on jo ennestään hyvä joukkoliikennetarjonta.

----------


## Miska

> Koska joukkoliikenne kuljettaa joukkoja, ei se kannata vielä yhden kauppakeskuksen takia. Ja kun kauppakeskus tehdään keskelle ei-mitään, ei sinne menevä joukkoliikenne saa asiakkaita muualta.


Vaikken tuollaisista Ideaparkeista perustakaan, niin täytyy kyllä todeta että Vihdin Ideapark sentään sijaitsee Helsingistä (niin Veikkolan kautta kuin suoraan motaria kulkevien) Nummelaan ajavien bussien reitin varrella. Tällä reitillä liikennettä on arkisin ja lauantaisin suurimman osan päivästä vähintään puolen tunnin välein ja sunnuntaisin noin tunnin välein. Lähtötilanne on siis huomattavasti parempi kuin Lempäälän Ideaparkilla, jota palvelemaan piti perustaa kokonaan uusia linjoja. Parhaassa tapauksessa Vihdin Ideapark piristäisi Nummelan suunnan bussimatkustusta sen verran, että vuorotiheys voitaisiin muuttaa vilkkaimpina ostosaikoina esimerkiksi 20 tai 15 minuuttiin. 

Vihdin Ideapark olisi saavutettavissa bussilla Veikkolasta noin 10 minuutissa, Nummelasta noin 5 minuutissa ja Lohjalta noin 20 minuutissa (tosin nykyisellään suuri osa vuoroista suhaa suoraan moottoritietä kakkostien liittymän ohi). Toisaalta veikkolalaisten matkustamista Vihdin Ideaparkiin haittaa fiksun lipputuotteen puuttuminen. Kirkkonummen kunta kun ei kuulu Länsi-Uudenmaan seutulippuun, jolloin matkat on tehtävä kilometritaksan mukaan hinnoitelluilla Matkahuollon lipputuotteilla. Vihtiläiset ja lohjalaiset sen sijaan voisivat tehdä ostosmatkansa seutulipulla tai työmatkalipuilla, jotka kaikki ovat 30 päivän lippuja eikä niillä tehtävien matkojen määrää ole rajoitettu.

Autoliikenteen varaanhan tuo Ideapark on selkeästi suunniteltu. Bussilla ostoksille saapuvien määrä jää varmasti suhteessa autoilevien asiakkaiden määrään hyvin pieneksi. Sijainti muutamaa kilometriä nyt suunniteltua pohjoisemmassa mahdollistaisi sentään edes sen, että tuhannet ihmiset voisivat käydä ostoksilla kävellen tai pyöräillenkin.

----------


## kemkim

> Vaikken tuollaisista Ideaparkeista perustakaan, niin täytyy kyllä todeta että Vihdin Ideapark sentään sijaitsee Helsingistä (niin Veikkolan kautta kuin suoraan motaria kulkevien) Nummelaan ajavien bussien reitin varrella. Tällä reitillä liikennettä on arkisin ja lauantaisin suurimman osan päivästä vähintään puolen tunnin välein ja sunnuntaisin noin tunnin välein. Lähtötilanne on siis huomattavasti parempi kuin Lempäälän Ideaparkilla, jota palvelemaan piti perustaa kokonaan uusia linjoja.


Eikös Lempäälän Ideaparkia palvele ne Valkeakosken vuorot? Nummelassa ostosmatkailun lisääntyminen voisi tuoda parannusta nimenomaan iltojen ja viikonloppujen vuorotarjontaan, kun työmatkailu on vähäistä. Sopii kuitenkin kysyä, mitätöisivätkö negatiiviset vaikutukset Helsingin keskustalle ja Nummelan keskustalle tämän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kysymys on ymmärtääkseni siitä että Ideapark ei ole sama asia kuin Jumbo tai Sello suurennettuna. Se on kokonainen kaupunki pinta-alaltaan lähes Helsingin ydinkeskustan kokoa, mutta ilman asukkaita, vain liikkeitä.


Hetkinen, meniköhän tämä nyt aivan oikein. Oletko käynyt Ideapark-nimisessä peltihallissa Lempäälässä? Vaikka sitä markkinoidaan kaupunki-nimikkeellä, sillä ei peltihalliin rakennettuna kauppakeskuksena ole kylläkään mitään tekemistä kaupungin kanssa. Ja käsittääkseni Vihdin konsepti on täysin sama.

Yksi rakennus ei ole kaupunki, vaan rakennus. Siitä ei tule kaupunkia myöskään sillä, että mukaan lasketaan ympärille rakennettua parkkikentää vaikka sitä onkin hehtaarikaupualla.

Alla olevasta kuvasta voi pohtia, onko kuvassa näkyvissä kaupunki.



Kuvassa on Lempäälän Ideapark lauantaina joulukuussa 2007. Arkisin ei kuulemma autoja paljon parkkikentällä näe, mutta en ole käynyt paikalla itse toteamassa.




> Tähän asti espoolaiset ovat, jos ovat halunneet ostaa jotain arvokkaampaa erikoistavaraa, menneet Helsingin keskustaan, jos omista kauppakeskuksista ei ole saatu sitä. Siitä ovat hyötyneet sekä Helsinki että Espoo. Ideapark on selvä uhka sekä Helsingin kesustalle että Espoon omille toimiville kaupakeskuksille.


Tiedän, että Keskisen kyläkauppa brassailee sillä, että se on ainoa paikka Suomessa, jossa myydään joitain ökytuotteitta. Mutta sen tai Lempäälän Ideaparkin profiili ei ole luksustavarain myyntikeskittymä, kuten vaikka joidenkin suurkaupunkien boutique-kadut ovat. Sanotaan mitä sanotaan, molempien liikeidea on oikeasti kilpailla hinnoilla ja hintakilpailukykvyn perustana on volyymi.

Kalliin tavaran myymälät ovat Helsingin keskustassa, eivät keskustan ulkopuolen kauppakeskuksissa - eivätkä Vihdin Ideaparkissa, jos sellainen olisi olemassa. Jos ökyostoksille mielii, on parasta suunnata Pietariin - täältä esikaupungista.

Minun on myös vaikea edes kuvitella varakkaiden ihmisten asioivan Ideaparkin tapaisessa paikassa. Eivät ne asioi Lidleissäkään, vaan tekevät ruokaostoksensa esim. Stockmannin herkussa. Molemmissa asiakasprofiilien lisäksi poikkeaa myös tuoteprofiili.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yksi rakennus ei ole kaupunki, vaan rakennus. Siitä ei tule kaupunkia myöskään sillä, että mukaan lasketaan ympärille rakennettua parkkikentää vaikka sitä onkin hehtaarikaupualla.


Ei, mutta se on pinta-alaltaan kaupungin keskustan kokoinen.




> Minun on myös vaikea edes kuvitella varakkaiden ihmisten asioivan Ideaparkin tapaisessa paikassa. Eivät ne asioi Lidleissäkään, vaan tekevät ruokaostoksensa esim. Stockmannin herkussa. Molemmissa asiakasprofiilien lisäksi poikkeaa myös tuoteprofiili.


Kysymys ei ole kaikkein varakkaimpien ostoksista vaan ns keskiluokan. Heitä Ideaparkit yrittävät houkutella pois kaupunkien keskustoista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Vihdin Ideapark olisi saavutettavissa bussilla Veikkolasta noin 10 minuutissa, Nummelasta noin 5 minuutissa ja Lohjalta noin 20 minuutissa


Ongelma onkin siinä, että Vihdin Ideapark on suunniteltu pääkaupunkiseudun Ideaparkiksi. Vain autottomien kannattaa mennä sinne pääkaupunkiseudulta bussilla, koska jo bussimatkan hinnoittelu ajaa autolliset käyttämään autoaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Ongelma onkin siinä, että Vihdin Ideapark on suunniteltu pääkaupunkiseudun Ideaparkiksi. Vain autottomien kannattaa mennä sinne pääkaupunkiseudulta bussilla, koska jo bussimatkan hinnoittelu ajaa autolliset käyttämään autoaan.


Ja luultavasti Vihdin Ideaparkin bussiyhteydet olisivat järjestetty Jumbon malliin. Jos joku ei tiedä, mitä tarkoitan, niin yrittäköön mennä Jumboon bussilla, varsinkin jollain muulla kuin 61-bussilla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Keskustelun painopiste on nyt ollut siinä, voidaanko Vihdin Ideaparkiin järjestää jonkinlainen joukkoliikenne vai ei. Kestävän kehityksen näkökulmasta tämä on täysin riittämätön tarkastelu.

On tuskin mahdollista hoitaa kauppapalvelut Helsingin, Turun tai Tampereen seudulla ilman jonkinlaisia suurempia kauppakeskus-alakeskuksia. 

Jos halutaan sijoittaa kauppakeskukset niin, että auton käyttöön ei ole pakkoa ja suurimman osan ostosmatkoista voi hoitaa kävellen, pyörällä tai joukkoliikenteellä, suurten kauppakeskusten paikka on suurten asuntoalueiden keskellä, pikkukaupunki- tai kuntakeskuksissa.

Meillä on myös Suomessa kauppakeskuksia, jotka on sijoitettu niin, että kävely, pyöräily ja joukkoliikenne on jossain määrin todellinen vaihtoehto. Leppävaaran Sello, Tapiolan keskus, Itäkeskus sekä Hervannan ja Varissuon liikekeskukset ovat esimerkkejä _kohtuullisen_ hyvästä sijoittamisesta, vaikka toki kaikkien osalta voi esittää varauksia kuten Itäkeskuksen kuitenkin suhteellisen pienen tukiasutuksen kävelyetäisyydellä.

Miksi ihmeessä kukaan ei ota esille sitä, että Ideaparkin sijasta Sukarille ilmoitettaisiin, että hänen pitää toteuttaa kauppakeskukset Vihdin ja Lohjan keskustoihin ja Espoon keskukseen? Tai sitten Keimolaan Martinlaakson radan jatkeelle, kuten Sukari oli selvittänytkin.

Tanskassa ostoskeskusten sijoittaminen muualle kuin kaupunki- ja kuntakeskuksiin tai raideliikenneaseman viereen on kielletty. Tällainen laki pitäisi saada Suomeenkin mahdollisimman pian, sillä muutoksella että "raideliikenneasema" korvataan toistaiseksi "joukkoliikenteen solmukohdalla".

----------


## kemkim

> Miksi ihmeessä kukaan ei ota esille sitä, että Ideaparkin sijasta Sukarille ilmoitettaisiin, että hänen pitää toteuttaa kauppakeskukset Vihdin ja Lohjan keskustoihin ja Espoon keskukseen? Tai sitten Keimolaan Martinlaakson radan jatkeelle, kuten Sukari oli selvittänytkin.


Tämä olisi järkevää. Nummelan keskustan alle voitaisiin louhia valtava luola, jonne Vihdin Ideapark tulisi. Vaihtoehtoisesti voitaisiin tehdä rakentamattomalle maalle iso kuoppa, johon laitettaisiin Ideapark parkkialueineen ja kuopan päälle rakennettaisiin uusi asuinalue. Asuntojen parkkipaikat olisivat samassa tilassa Ideaparkin parkkipaikkojen kanssa ja asunnoista pääsisi hissillä suoraan Ideaparkin kauppoihin. Tämän tyylinen ratkaisu on tulossa Turun uudelle Skanssin alueelle, joskaan ei ihan näin pitkälle vietynä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Useimmista keskuksista löytyy tyhjää tai vajaakäyttöistä tonttimaata, usein tie- ja katualueita tai parkkialuetta, kuoppaa tai luolaa ei tarvitse kaivaa.

----------


## kouvo

> Tanskassa ostoskeskusten sijoittaminen muualle kuin kaupunki- ja kuntakeskuksiin tai raideliikenneaseman viereen on kielletty. Tällainen laki pitäisi saada Suomeenkin mahdollisimman pian, sillä muutoksella että "raideliikenneasema" korvataan toistaiseksi "joukkoliikenteen solmukohdalla".


Eikös suunnitellun ELSA-radan joku linjaus kulje aikalailla Vihdin Idioottipuiston nurkilla.

----------


## kemkim

> Useimmista keskuksista löytyy tyhjää tai vajaakäyttöistä tonttimaata, usein tie- ja katualueita tai parkkialuetta, kuoppaa tai luolaa ei tarvitse kaivaa.


Totta. Esimerkiksi Prismat ja Citymarketit voitaisiin aivan hyvin muuttaa siten, että niiden parkkialueiden päälle rakennettaisiin kansi ja siihen laitettaisiin vaikkapa rivitaloja. Tehtäisiin yhdyskuntarakenteen eheyttämistä ja maisemien kaunistamista. Tämä ei tosin liittynyt enää ihan suoraan tuohon joukkoliikenneteemaan, mutta päästöjen vähentämiseen silti.

----------


## jpe

Minusta on melko kammottavaa, että ylipäätään joudutaan keskustelemaan, miten joukkoliikenne pitäisi järjestää kymmenien kilometrien päähän seutukeskuksista oleviin jättimäisiin peltihallikauppakeskuksiin. Koko Ideapark-konsepti on niin täydellisen nurinkurinen kaikenlaisen joukkoliikenteeseen ja ylipäätään kestävään kaupunkirakenteeseen perustuvan ajattelun kannalta.

Itse kannatan tuon Mikon mainitseman tanskalaisen lain käyttöönottoa Suomessa aivan sellaisenaan ilman mitään "erikoisolosuhdesovelluksia". En usko sen pelastavan loppupeleissä juuri mitään, että jättikauppakeskuksen pihaan pääsee myös bussilla muutaman kerran tunnissa.

Onko muuten Ideapark-tyyppistä ilmiötä havaittavissa enää missään muualla Länsi-Euroopassa? En ole asiaa tarkemmin tutkinut, mutta mutu-tuntumalta sanoisin, että Suomi muistuttaa tässä suhteessa enemmän entisiä itäblokin maita kuin läntistä Eurooppaa - jos vain keksii miten tahkota rahaa, niin kestävästä kehityksestä ja kaupunkirakenteellisista vaikutuksista ei tarvitse välittää.

----------


## kemkim

> Onko muuten Ideapark-tyyppistä ilmiötä havaittavissa enää missään muualla Länsi-Euroopassa? En ole asiaa tarkemmin tutkinut, mutta mutu-tuntumalta sanoisin, että Suomi muistuttaa tässä suhteessa enemmän entisiä itäblokin maita kuin läntistä Eurooppaa - jos vain keksii miten tahkota rahaa, niin kestävästä kehityksestä ja kaupunkirakenteellisista vaikutuksista ei tarvitse välittää.


Mieleen tulee tosiaan ainoastaan maita kuten Yhdysvallat, Venäjä, Viro jne. Eli valtioita, joissa markkinavoimien ja ihmisten mieltymysten annetaan suoraan vaikuttaa ja poliittinen tavoitteellinen ohjaus on heikkoa. Jos poliittista ohjausta ei ole, tulee paljon kokonaisuutta ajatellen epätarkoituksenmukaisia ratkaisuja. Verratkaa vaikka siihen, että yksilön kannalta verojen maksaminen tuntuu ikävältä, mutta yhteiskunnan kannalta niillä saadaan paljon etua ja kaikilla on siten mukavampaa.

----------


## Timppak

> Kysymys ei ole kaikkein varakkaimpien ostoksista vaan ns keskiluokan. Heitä Ideaparkit yrittävät houkutella pois kaupunkien keskustoista.


Keskiluokkaisten ja etenkin perheellisten houkuttelemiseen nuo ovat tarkoitettu. Ainakin kun katselee ostoskeskuksissa pyörivää porukkaa, niin näitä ne näyttävät olevan. Ja syykin on selvä; jos kerralla ostetaan koko kärrylinen tavaraa, niin autolla kauppareissut hoidetaan joka tapauksessa. Silloin on lähes sama ajetaanko sillä lähimarkettiin puolen kilsan päähän vai kymmenen kilometrin päähän ostoshelvettiin, kun tuolla jälkimmäisessä voi hoitaa muitakin ostostarpeita samalla.

----------


## kemkim

> Ja syykin on selvä; jos kerralla ostetaan koko kärrylinen tavaraa, niin autolla kauppareissut hoidetaan joka tapauksessa..


Miksi kerralla pitää ostaa kärryllinen tavaraa? Eikö joka päivä voisi työmatkan yhteydessä hakea lähikaupasta päivän tai parin ruoat?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi kerralla pitää ostaa kärryllinen tavaraa? Eikö joka päivä voisi työmatkan yhteydessä hakea lähikaupasta päivän tai parin ruoat?


Juuri oikea kysymys. Johon valitettavan monessa tapauksessa joutuu vastaamaan, että ei voi. Kun ei ole sitä kauppaa työmatkan yhteydessä.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Miksi kerralla pitää ostaa kärryllinen tavaraa? Eikö joka päivä voisi työmatkan yhteydessä hakea lähikaupasta päivän tai parin ruoat?


Voisi jos haluaisi, mutta kun meidän ruokakulttuuri on lähes yhtä ohutta kuin kaupunkikulttuuri. Joka johtuu historiallisesti alkoholipolitiikasta, mutta siitä joskus toiste.

Useimmat elintarvikkeet eivät parane seisottamalla, eritoten ei ole mitään niin yksinkertaisen tylsän makuista kuin päivän vanha leipä, mutta tämä pätee myös useimpiin kasviksiin ja maitoonkin. Lihan säilyvyys heikkene siivutuksen jälkeen, samoin juuston, ja olen suht varma että pääsyy minkä takia luomukasvikset maistuvat keskimäärin paremmalta on ihan vain se että ne ovat keskimäärin tuoreempia.

Ranskalaiset hakevat patongin lähileipomosta sen takia, että se ei säily hyvänä päivääkään vaan kovettuu tunneissa syömäkelvottomaksi. Meillä kuluttajan ei osaa vaatia tuoretta kuin ihan muutamissa tuotteissa, uudet perunat tulevat mieleen.

Minusta gastronomis-ekonomisesti järkevä tapa hankkia ruokaa on hankkia kestotuotteet (mausteet ja ylipäänsä kaikki kuivattu, kaikki mikä on purkissa, kestomakkarat, pakasteet) erikoisliikkeestä, haen esimerkiksi kuivasieniä varmaan kerran kaksi vuodessa Hakaniemen hallista. Periaatteessa näistä voisi suurimman osan voisi tilata netistäkin. Ja näitä on marketit on täynnä koska näiden säilyttämien on helppoa, ja siitä huolimatta valikoima on surkea. Esimerkiksi niitä kuivasieniä en ole löytänyt.

Sitten on tämä tuoretavara, jota ei meinaa saada edes rahalla. Kerron miten tämän pitäisi toimia:

Olin taannoin Etelä-Italiassa, ei mitään niin hirveään tiheään asuttua aluetta. Joka ikisessä kylän tapaisessa on pieni ruokkakauppa, vähän niin kuin meillä on kiska. Niissä on pieni ja tarkkaan harkittu valikoima: juomia ja muuta painavaa, juusto/leikkeletiski, tuoretta leipää ja kasviksia. Tavara jota ei jaksa kantaa ja/tai jonka haluaa tuoreena ostetaan siitä, muu haetaan erikoisliikkeestä tai marketista kauempaa.

Siitä pikkukaupasta saa myös pikalounaan. Ostat juustoa, leikkelettä, ym. jonka kauppias siivuttaa. Sitten ostat sämpylän. Kauppias leikkaa sämpylän ja työntää siivut väliin. En nähnyt elmukelmua kertaakaan koko matkalla.

Mikä tässä on suomalaiselle lähikauppiaalle niin vaikeata? En minä mene siihen alakerran kauppaan siksi että voisin valita kuudesta paahtoleipäversiosta jotka kaikki maistuvat tärkkelykseltä, vaan siksi että sieltä saisi jonkinlaista palvelua ja tuoretavaraa. Kallion Liha on ainoa hyvä esimerkki Suomesta jonka tiedän, ja sekin lopettaa kuun vaihteessa kun kiinteistön omistaja haluaa tilalla kaljabaarin joita Vaasankadulle ei muuten olekaan.

Kunnon leipomoita on Helsingissäkin todella harvassa (vinkit otetaan kiitollisena vastaan), sitä yhtä ja samaa Fazerin pakasteesta paistettua saa joka paikasta. Olen harkinnut vakavasti että pitääkö tässä ruveta itse leipomaan kun ei aina jaksaisi vääntäytyä Stockan herkkuun tai halliin. Kasvisten suhteen harkitsen liittymistä johonkin ruokarinkiin (saa myös vinkata).

----------


## kemkim

> Juuri oikea kysymys. Johon valitettavan monessa tapauksessa joutuu vastaamaan, että ei voi. Kun ei ole sitä kauppaa työmatkan yhteydessä.


Kyllä aika monen autoilijan työmatkalle osuu joku pienempi kauppa, jossa on kätevä käydä. Joukkoliikenteellä matkustavallakin asia on yleensä näin. Lähinnä  ajanviettonäkökulmasta ymmärtäisin tämän viikonloppuisen reissun markettiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olin taannoin Etelä-Italiassa, ei mitään niin hirveään tiheään asuttua aluetta. Joka ikisessä kylän tapaisessa on pieni ruokkakauppa, vähän niin kuin meillä on kiska. Niissä on pieni ja tarkkaan harkittu valikoima: juomia ja muuta painavaa, juusto/leikkeletiski, tuoretta leipää ja kasviksia....


Oiskohan niin, että meillä on einesteollisuuden ehkä lobbaamalla aikaansaadut sellaiset kaupan hygienialait, ettei tervettä vanhaa kunnon ruokakauppaa saa olla olemassa. Silloin tällöin olen lukenut uutisia, joissa jotain tämäntapaista on joko lopetettava tai sitä ei voi edes aloittaa, ellei ole ensin tehty täysin kohtuuttomia investointeja. Esimerkiksi tamperelaiset rupesivat muka yhtäkkiä sairastumaan ja kuolemaan mustaan makkaraan, jota oli myyty toreilla vuosikymmenet, ja niinpä se taidettiin lopulta kieltää.

Kun minä oli skidi, Herttoniemessä Hiihtäjäntielläkin oli pihan nurkalla kadun varressa "ostari". Parin sadan neliön rakennuksessa oli liha-, maito- ja sekatavarakauppa. Irtomaito ostettiin joka päivä kannuun ja lihaa leikattiin tiskillä tarpeen ja laadun mukaan. Nämä kaupat olivat erikseen, koska sillä hoitui hygienia. Sama toistui kaikkialla Helsingissä, keskustassa kaupat olivat kivijaloissa. Ei tarvittu kauppareissuja eikä kylmiöitä ja pakastimia, koska kaikkea sai alakerrasta ja aina tuoreena.

Nykyisenlainen itsepalvelumyymälä syntyi siitä, että ruoka ja maito pakattiin niin, että niitä sai myydä samassa myymälähuoneistossa. Ja siitä alkoi Suomessa tämä pilaantuneen mutta myrkyillä pilaantumattoman näköiseksi saadun ruoan kauppaaminen.




> Siitä pikkukaupasta saa myös pikalounaan. Ostat juustoa, leikkelettä, ym. jonka kauppias siivuttaa. Sitten ostat sämpylän. Kauppias leikkaa sämpylän ja työntää siivut väliin. En nähnyt elmukelmua kertaakaan koko matkalla.


Tämä sama toimii myös Saksassa. Itse näen vain unta siitä, että Suomessakin olisi Nordsee-ketju, jossa tiskillä on unelmalta tuntuva valikoima kaikenlaista meren herkkua. Ja niistä voit sitten kerätä itsellesi joko sämpylän tai lautasellisen ihan oman halusi mukaan. Mahtoi myyjätär ihmetellä, kun ekan kerran tällaisen näin ja otin siitä valokuvia. Mistähän kehitysmaasta hän luuli minun tulleen.




> Mikä tässä on suomalaiselle lähikauppiaalle niin vaikeata? En minä mene siihen alakerran kauppaan siksi että voisin valita kuudesta paahtoleipäversiosta jotka kaikki maistuvat tärkkelykseltä, vaan siksi että sieltä saisi jonkinlaista palvelua ja tuoretavaraa.


Vaikeus on varmaan siinä, että ketjukaupat tappavat pienyrittäjät ihan tarkoituksella ja suomalainen syöjä on totutettu muovipussiin pakattuun mössöön. Kai sitä kuvastaa sekin, että meidän kansallisherkkuamme on italialainen ruokajäte eli pizza.




> Kallion Liha on ainoa hyvä esimerkki Suomesta jonka tiedän, ja sekin lopettaa kuun vaihteessa kun kiinteistön omistaja haluaa tilalla kaljabaarin joita Vaasankadulle ei muuten olekaan.


Juuri näin meidät vierotetaan ruoasta. Ja hyvästä palvelusta. Sekä vaivattomasta kaupassakäynnistä, jossa voisi jopa saada sosiaalisia kontaktejakin. Mikä olisi sen mukavampaa kuin töistä tullessa poiketa pysäkn viereiseen pikaruokakauppaan eli palvelumyymälään, jossa ei tarvitse tehdä sadan metrin lenkkiä vaan saa tuoretta oikeata ruokaa yhdellä seisomalla. Sitten kotiin nauttimaan siitä ruoasta ja ottamaan vaikka tirsat sillä aikaa, kun naapuriperhe lähtee iloitsemaan autolla ostohelvettimatkalle.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Oiskohan niin, että meillä on einesteollisuuden ehkä lobbaamalla aikaansaadut sellaiset kaupan hygienialait, ettei tervettä vanhaa kunnon ruokakauppaa saa olla olemassa.


Ehkä joskus silloin kun kylmälaitteet olivat kalliita investointeja, tietääkseni hygieniamääräykset eivät nykyään kuitenkaan estä pikkukauppaa toimimasta. Yksi ongelma on vaatimus WC-tiloista jos tarjoilee ruokaa, eli antaa asiakkaiden istua alas vaikka syömään sen sämpylänsä. 




> Nykyisenlainen itsepalvelumyymälä syntyi siitä, että ruoka ja maito pakattiin niin, että niitä sai myydä samassa myymälähuoneistossa. Ja siitä alkoi Suomessa tämä pilaantuneen mutta myrkyillä pilaantumattoman näköiseksi saadun ruoan kauppaaminen.


Ymmärrän kyllä markettien menestyneen laajan valikoiman myötä, mutta tämä ei selitä sitä miksi pienkauppaa ei saada toimimaan, eivät nämä ole toisiaan poissulkevia. Minulla on tästä teoria jota tukee empiiriset havainnot:

Taannoin Iltalehdessä oli juttu pienkaupoista Helsingissä, mukana myös muuten Kallion liha, yksi paikka Punavuoressa, toinen Munkkiniemessä... Ensinnäkin olen ymmärtänyt että nämä pärjäävät ihan OK taloudellisesti. Toiseksi, yksikään noista ei muistaakseni kuulunut mihinkään isoon ketjuun. Tämä ei ole sattumaa.

Kyse on siitä että nämä isot ketjut yrittävät toteuttaa kivijalkakauppaa markettiperiaatteilla, ja tuloksena on pieni surkea marketti vetävän pienkaupan sijaan. Sen itsepalvelun hyöty häviää kun kertaostokset ovat pieniä ja asiakasvirta ei pakkaudu ruuhka-aikoihin. Suurin osa asiakkaista on eläkeläisiä, koululaisia, tms. jotka ostavat vähän mutta usein. Järkevämpää on yhdistää palvelutiski ja kassa.

Lisäksi tuotevalikoima on pienotos isomman marketin valikoimasta kovemmalla hinnalla. Miksi ihmeessä sitä ei ostaisi isommasta kaupasta? Pitää tarjota sitä mihin isot ei oikein pysty, pienen varaston kääntöpuoli on että tavara kiertää nopeasti, ja (kalliilla) palvelutiskillä voi tarjota parempaa laatua.

Tekee niin kuin Italialainen Alimentari. Kun astut ovesta sisään, oikealla on on liha/juusto/leipätiski ja sen takana kauppias, vasemmalla puolella juomia, säilykkeitä, tms. Koko myymälälle kokoa alle 20m2. Ei tämän ole tarkoituskaan kilpailla suoraan marketin kanssa. Ja kauppa pyörii pienellä tila- ja palkkakuluilla.

Suomalainen alkoholipolitiikka ei ole auttanut asiaa. Kiitos tiukkojen lakien meille ei koskaan syntynyt vastaavaa kievarilaitosta kuin Keski-Eurooppaan, ja kievariverkosto oli se missä nykyinen ruokakulttuuri levisi ja kehittyi. Se että kuluttaja ei osaa vaatia parempaa on yksinkertaisesti ruokakulttuurin köyhyyttä.

Nyttemmin, pikkukauppa muualla tekee rahaa myymällä viiniä ja muita alkoholijuomia (painavia, säilyvät ilman kylmälaitteia, erinomainen hinta/hyllymetri suhde). Suomessa oluen tulo kiskoihin on elvyttänyt niitä kummasti, ja päästäisin viininkin niihin. Kyllä, se ehkä lisäisi jonkun verran alkoholin kulutusta, mutta toisaalta joku terveyshyöty se on siinäkin että autoillaan vähemmän.




> Vaikeus on varmaan siinä, että ketjukaupat tappavat pienyrittäjät ihan tarkoituksella ja suomalainen syöjä on totutettu muovipussiin pakattuun mössöön. Kai sitä kuvastaa sekin, että meidän kansallisherkkuamme on italialainen ruokajäte eli pizza.


Pizza on oikein hyvää kun se on tuoretta :-) Suomalaisessa pitseriassa on hyvät uunit ja lättyä tehdään ihan kohtuullisella taidolla, joka ei tosin auta juuri mitään jos raaka-aineena on lihatehtaan valmis kinkkusilppu ja silputtuna ostettu sipuli.

----------


## kemkim

> Suomalaisessa pitseriassa on hyvät uunit ja lättyä tehdään ihan kohtuullisella taidolla, joka ei tosin auta juuri mitään jos raaka-aineena on lihatehtaan valmis kinkkusilppu ja silputtuna ostettu sipuli.


Tarkoitatko nyt ihan Suomi-pitseriaa, eikä näitä kebabpitserioita, joita kansan suussa myös "ählämipaikoiksi" kutsutaan? Ensimmäiset ovat lähes kuolleet sukupuuttoon, ainakin itsenäisten yrittäjien pitäminä. Jälkimmäisissä ruoan taso on kirjavaa, saattaa olla ihan hyviäkin esityksiä, mutta myös on sellaisia, joissa täytteet valuvat öljyllä kyllästetyltä lätyltä lautaselle, kun sitä yrittää syödä. Osuuskaupan pitseriaketjusta olen saanut yllättävän hyviä pannupitsoja. Tasalaatuista kyllä, mutta yllättävän tasokasta.

Oikeassa olette kyllä, että suomalaisen ruokakulttuurin taso on aika heikko. Kammottavan usein näkee varsinkin it-alan firmoissa, että ihan hyväpalkkaisillakin työntekijöillä on päivän lounaana roiskeläppäpitsa tai kaupan mössölaatikko sokeriliemen (eli kauniisti sanottuna "virvoitusjuoman") kanssa. Luulisi, että ravintoloiden hyvällä ruoalla olisi kysyntää kotiintuotuna. Valitettavasti alan pioneeri Gastronautti meni nurin tässä joku aika sitten, eli ilmeisesti suomalaiset kaipaavat kotiin ja työpaikalle vain Bolognese-pizzoja  :Sad:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Oikeassa olette kyllä, että suomalaisen ruokakulttuurin taso on aika heikko. Kammottavan usein näkee varsinkin it-alan firmoissa, että ihan hyväpalkkaisillakin työntekijöillä on päivän lounaana roiskeläppäpitsa tai kaupan mössölaatikko sokeriliemen (eli kauniisti sanottuna "virvoitusjuoman") kanssa. Luulisi, että ravintoloiden hyvällä ruoalla olisi kysyntää kotiintuotuna. Valitettavasti alan pioneeri Gastronautti meni nurin tässä joku aika sitten, eli ilmeisesti suomalaiset kaipaavat kotiin ja työpaikalle vain Bolognese-pizzoja


Totta, tosin keskustelua syistä ja seurauksista kannattanee viedä eteenpäin.

Aika suurella osalla suomalaisiahan on työpaikkaruokala -- samaan tapaan kuin koulussa syödään kouluruokaa, laitoksissa laitosruokaa, armeijassa armeijaruokaa, yliopistossa opiskelijaruokaa jne. Työpaikkaruokailua on kehuttu siitä, että se mahdollistaa ravinto-opillisesti hyvälaatuisen ja terveellisen ruoan kaikille. Kyseessä on kuitenkin massaruokailu, jossa ruokaa valmistetaan isoissa laareissa ja sammioissa ja mätetään lautaselle sen kummemmin esim. esillepanoa miettimättä. Ruokaan suhtaudutaan kuin johonkin funktionaaliseen ravintomössöön, ilman sen suurempaa kunnioitusta.

Kun tätä kuviota tarkastelee tarkemmin, huomaa että tilanteeseen on ajauduttu siten, että mukana olevat intressitahot ovat kaikki ajaneet omaa etuaan, ja loppujen lopuksi itse ruoan laadulla on vain perifeerinen merkitys.

Jos lapsesta saakka (pahimmillaan alkaen päiväkodissa parin vuoden ikäisenä) on syönyt pääasiassa laitoskeittiön tuotoksia, on sosiaalistunut mössöruokailuun eikä osaa vaatia parempaa. Eihän lapsi illallakaan välttämättä saa todella maukasta kotiruokaa, kun vanhemmat tulevat väsyneinä kotiin ja tarjoavat helppoja eineksiä, joita sitäpaitsi löytää kaupasta helpommin kuin kunnon raaka-aineita. Koulu- ja työpaikkaruokailu itse asiassa tyydyttää niin suuren osan päivän ravinnontarpeesta, että monet yrittävät kotona keplotella mahdollisimman helpolla täydennysruokailulla.

No, kun lapsi sitten tulee työelämään, hän havaitsee että työpaikkaruokailussa ei ole vaihtoehtoja. Tai vaihtoehtoja yritetään esittää olevan, mutta firman alakerran kanttiini on ulkoistettu kokonaan yhdelle ja samalle firmalle, vaikka siellä olisikin erilaisia luukkuja/tiskejä eri menutyyppejä varten. Mutta sama rouva rahastaa kassalla kaikki vaihtoehdot. Koska työnantaja on verotussyistä osa kuvioita myös taloudellisesti, on työnantajan etu tehdä mahdollisimman edullinen sopimus ravintolapalvelun tarjoajan kanssa. Ravintolapalvelun tarjoaja puolestaan katepaineissaan yrittää tehdä ruoan niin edullisesti kuin suinkin, mutta täyttäen ravinto-opilliset kriteerit.

Normaalisti asiakkaat protestoisivat huonoa ruokaa vastaan ja vaihtaisivat ruokapaikkaa, mutta tässä kuvioissa asiakkaat ensinnäkin ovat tyytyväisiä kun heidät on valmiiksi sosiaalistettu laitosruokaan melkein vauvasta alkaen. Toisaalta jos joku haluaisi asioida muualla, tulee vastaan useita esteitä. Fyysisesti firman oma ruokala on lähin vaihtoehto ja usein ajankäytöllisesti (30 min ruokatauko) ainoa realistinen paikka, johon ehtii kunnolla. Jos kuitenkin haluaa väkisin raahautua muualle, ei saa veroetua eli maksaa ruoastaan enemmän. Ei ihme että avoimilla markkinoilla toimiviin lounaspaikkoihin ei riitä läheskään niin paljon asiakkaita kuin ne saisivat jos tätä subventoitua systeemiä ei olisi. Nämä ovat ilmiselviä kilpailun esteitä, mutta tätä tilannetta ilmeisesti siedetään "kansanterveyden nimissä" ja kehutaan kuinka tärkeää terveellinen työpaikkaruoka on. Silti avoimilla markkinoilla kysynnän ja tarjonnan laki pitäisi huolen siitä, että vaihtoehtoja on, ja paremman laadun kohtuuhintaan yhdistävä yrittäjä voittaisi markkinoita mautonta mössöä kalliilla tarjoavilta.

Ilman keskusjohtoista työpaikkaruokailua meillä olisi todennäköisesti toimiva "ekosysteemi" pieniä deli-liikkeitä, lounasravintoloita, take away -paikkoja, ravintolaruoan kuljetuspalveluita jne. kuten monessa muussa maassa. On totta että silloin kukaan ei keskitetysti valvoisi, että tietyt ravinto-opilliset normit tulevat täytettyä, mutta uskoisin että valistus ja markkinoiden paine ajaisi nämä firmat kilpailemaan siitä kuka tarjoaa terveellisimmän ja maistuvimman aterian. Ja jos nuo delit ja take awayt olisivat olemassa, niin ehkä sellaisessa voisi toisinaan poiketa myös kotimatkalla hakemassa illaksi ruokaa, varsinkin jos sellainen sijaitsisi myös kotia lähimmän joukkoliikennepysäkin vieressä.

Ideaalisinta olisi että deli olisi samalla lähikauppa, josta voisi ostaa laadukkaat raaka-aineet mukaan. Siis ei mitään pakattuja eineslihapullia tai jauhelihavartaita vaan kunnon pihvit (ei koneöljymarinadissa!) ja vaikka pullon punaviiniä, miksipä ei.

Jotain täytyisi varmaan tehdä myös koulun kotitalousopetukselle ja kouluruokailulle. Muistini mukaan 1980-luvulla puhuttiin kyllä hyvästä ja laadukkaasta ruoasta, mutta opetuksen tehoa varmasti vähensi se, että koulun ruokala tarjosi karmeita sörsseleitä joita ei tehnyt mieli syödä. Ja jokaisen kotoa opiskelemaan lähtevän tulisi kyetä laittamaan itse kunnollista ruokaa. Itse aikoinaan opiskelijana yksin asuessani paistoin päivälliseksi esim. naudan ulkofilepihvejä, ja huvikseni joskus laskeskelin että se jopa tuli paljon halvemmaksi kuin eineshampurilaiset ja -pitsat. Ja oli terveellisempää ja paremman makuista. Lisäksi hetken päästä kun on treenannut pihvin paistamista joitakin kymmeniä kertoja, osaa jo tehdä sen kohtuullisen hyvin eikä tarvitse syödä kengänpohjaa opiskelijanakaan.  :Very Happy: 

Suomalaisen yhteiskunnan ongelma tuntuisi olevan liika keskusjohtoisuus kaikessa. Hyvät tarkoitukset muutetaan poliittisiksi ohjelmiksi joilla kaikille taataan samat standardipalvelut. Samalla tapetaan alan markkinat ja kilpailu hinnalla ja laadulla. Ruoan tapauksessa (koskien sekä kauppoja, työpaikkaruokaloita että isojen ketjujen ravintoloita) lopputulos on, että meille syötetään mautonta ja laadultaan ala-arvoista roskaa (joka ei muissa maissa menisi edes kaupaksi) hinnalla jolla pitäisi saada priimaa. Ja arvostelukyvyttömältä asiakkaalta saadaan näin kiskottua maailmanmitassakin ylisuuret katteet.

----------


## teme

> Tarkoitatko nyt ihan Suomi-pitseriaa, eikä näitä kebabpitserioita, joita kansan suussa myös "ählämipaikoiksi" kutsutaan? Ensimmäiset ovat lähes kuolleet sukupuuttoon, ainakin itsenäisten yrittäjien pitäminä. Jälkimmäisissä ruoan taso on kirjavaa, saattaa olla ihan hyviäkin esityksiä, mutta myös on sellaisia, joissa täytteet valuvat öljyllä kyllästetyltä lätyltä lautaselle, kun sitä yrittää syödä. Osuuskaupan pitseriaketjusta olen saanut yllättävän hyviä pannupitsoja. Tasalaatuista kyllä, mutta yllättävän tasokasta.


Pizza, niin kuin italialainen ruoka yleensäkin, on äärimmäisen yksinkertaista. Italiailaista ruokaa on verrattaen helppo valmistaa kenen tahansa, ja siksi se valloittaa maailmaa esimerkiksi pizzan muodossa.

Kevyet valmistamismenetelmät kunnioittavat raaka-aineita ja tulos on juuri niin hyvä kuin raaka-aineetkin. Tämän takia maailma on täynnä luokatonta italialaisvaikuitteista ruokaa.

Esimerkiksi caprese eli tomaatti-mozzarella salaatti ei oikein Suomessa onnistu. Onnistunut lopputulos edellyttää tuoreita, pehmeitä ja makeita tomaatteja, meillä myytävät kasvihuonekasvatetut lajikkeet ovat raaempana poimittavia, ja siten kiinteitä ja melko happamia.

Ruuanlaiton kanssa on vähän saman juttu kuin sotimisen kanssa, amätoorit puhuvat taktiikasta tai resepteistä, ammattilaiset logistiikasta :-)

----------


## teme

> Ilman keskusjohtoista työpaikkaruokailua meillä olisi todennäköisesti toimiva "ekosysteemi" pieniä deli-liikkeitä, lounasravintoloita, take away -paikkoja, ravintolaruoan kuljetuspalveluita jne. kuten monessa muussa maassa.


Jep, ja yksi syy lisää miksi työpaikkoja ei pitäisi kaavoittaa erilleen palveluista, kaupoista ja asumisesta.




> On totta että silloin kukaan ei keskitetysti valvoisi, että tietyt ravinto-opilliset normit tulevat täytettyä, mutta uskoisin että valistus ja markkinoiden paine ajaisi nämä firmat kilpailemaan siitä kuka tarjoaa terveellisimmän ja maistuvimman aterian.


Valistus toimii itseasiassa hämmentävän hyvin, mutta mitä näyttöä on siitä että normiohjauksella olisi ylipäänsä terveysvaikutuksia?




> Suomalaisen yhteiskunnan ongelma tuntuisi olevan liika keskusjohtoisuus kaikessa. Hyvät tarkoitukset muutetaan poliittisiksi ohjelmiksi joilla kaikille taataan samat standardipalvelut. Samalla tapetaan alan markkinat ja kilpailu hinnalla ja laadulla. Ruoan tapauksessa (koskien sekä kauppoja, työpaikkaruokaloita että isojen ketjujen ravintoloita) lopputulos on, että meille syötetään mautonta ja laadultaan ala-arvoista roskaa (joka ei muissa maissa menisi edes kaupaksi) hinnalla jolla pitäisi saada priimaa. Ja arvostelukyvyttömältä asiakkaalta saadaan näin kiskottua maailmanmitassakin ylisuuret katteet.


Tiedä tuosta keskusjohtoisuudesta, mutta muuten olen samaa mieltä. Olkoonkin että on tilanne huomattavasti parantunut viime vuosina, tai no, parantunut osissa Helsinkiä. Siinä on jotain todella surullista, kun menee keskellä metsiä, peltoja ja järviä kauppaan jossa ei ole mitään paikallista tarjolla.

----------


## ultrix

> Ruoan tapauksessa (koskien sekä kauppoja, työpaikkaruokaloita että isojen ketjujen ravintoloita) lopputulos on, että meille syötetään mautonta ja laadultaan ala-arvoista roskaa (joka ei muissa maissa menisi edes kaupaksi) hinnalla jolla pitäisi saada priimaa. Ja arvostelukyvyttömältä asiakkaalta saadaan näin kiskottua maailmanmitassakin ylisuuret katteet.


Tulee mieleen jonkun koiranleuan Avecra Oy:lle keksimä slogan:

_"Matkalla kelpaa huonompikin ruoka, kunhan se on tarpeeksi kallista."_

----------


## ultrix

> Valitettavasti alan pioneeri Gastronautti meni nurin tässä joku aika sitten, eli ilmeisesti suomalaiset kaipaavat kotiin ja työpaikalle vain Bolognese-pizzoja


Gastronautti meni konkurssiin, mutta ei luopunut toivosta. Gastronautin sivujen perusteella toimintaa aiotaan jatkaa hieman muunnellulla konseptilla. Sinänsä yrityksen perusidea, siis se käsitys, jonka ensiksi saa kuulostaa äkkiarvaamalla vähän kehnolta: syö ravintolaruokaa kotonasi ravintolahinnoin ja maksa vielä ekstraa Gastronautille. Idea on kuitenkin mielenkiintoinen ja erityistapauksissa voisi Gastrolle kuvitella olevan käyttöäkin, eli tosiaan tuollainen yritys tarvitsee varsin suuren väestöpohjan menestyäkseen.

----------


## kemkim

> syö ravintolaruokaa kotonasi ravintolahinnoin ja maksa vielä ekstraa Gastronautille.


Ideaa voitaisiin kehittää siten, että valikoimaa olisi vähemmän, mutta Gastronautti saisi ruokia isoissa erissä ja voisi jakaa sen pienempiin eriin myyntiä varten. Ruoan saisi autossa lämmitettynä lämpimänä kotiin. Tai jos keittiö toimisikin siinä jakeluautossa? Johonkin vanhaan myymäläautoon tai bussiin saisi hyvin menemään jonkinnäköisen keittiön, josta voitaisiin tarjota tuoretta ruokaa ihmisten koteihin. Olen jo pitkään ihmetellyt, että miksi kotiin saa tilattua ainoastaan pitsaa, olisi kiva joskus saada muutakin. Varsinkin omakotialueilla ja monilla kerrostaloalueilla, joilla ravintolatarjonta on huonoa, niin välillä olisi kätevää, jos ruoka tulisi kotiin sen sijaan, että tarvitsisi lähteä kaupungille syömään.

----------


## ultrix

> Olen jo pitkään ihmetellyt, että miksi kotiin saa tilattua ainoastaan pitsaa, olisi kiva joskus saada muutakin. Varsinkin omakotialueilla ja monilla kerrostaloalueilla, joilla ravintolatarjonta on huonoa, niin välillä olisi kätevää, jos ruoka tulisi kotiin sen sijaan, että tarvitsisi lähteä kaupungille syömään.


Niin no preferenssinsä kullakin, mutta ainakin minusta osa ravintolaelämystä ja sitä myötä aterian hintaa on se, että saa syödä välillä jossain muuallakin kuin kotona omassa arkisessa ruokapöydässä.

----------


## antaeus

Ainakin täällä Ruotsissa on lounaskulttuuri hyvinkin yleistä, useimmista ravintoloista löytyy lounasaikaan eri lajeja n 65 sek (n 6.50€) ja ruoka on hyvinkin hyvälaatuista. Ja useimmat Tukholmalaiset syövätkin ulkona lounaansa. Firmat tarjoavat usein lounaskuponkeja (rikskuponger) jotka ovat subventoituja n 10%.
Tällainen menettely on kuitenkin hyvin eksoottinen keskieurooppalaisille jotka usein menevät jopa kotiin syömään jos ei ole aivan liian pitkä matka sinne.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja useimmat Tukholmalaiset syövätkin ulkona lounaansa. Firmat tarjoavat usein lounaskuponkeja (rikskuponger) jotka ovat subventoituja n 10%.


Onhan meillä Suomessakin lounassetelisysteemi, josta tosin on aiheesta sanottu, miksi on keksitty raha uudestaan - byrokratian vuoksi. Mutta eriytynyt yhdyskuntarakenne tekee työmaaruokaloista pakollisia kuvioita.

Suurepllon alueella ainakin oli jossain vaiheessa hieno ajatus, ettei sinne sallita työmaaruokaloita, vaan lounasruokailun on tapahduttava avoimilla markkinoilla. Näin luotaisiin elinvoimaset edellytykset ravintolakulttuurille, joka olisi myös alueen asukkaiden käytössä iltaisin. Firmojen omat lounasruokalathan ovat tyhjän panttina iltaisin ja avointen markkinoiden ravintolat nykyään tyhjänpanttina päivisin.

Minusta Teme on aivan oikeassa ajatuksessa siinä, että kivijalka- tai korttelikauppaan yritetään soveltaa täysin väärää eli marketin periaatetta. Lähtien keskitetystä valikoiman päättämisestä. Minä näen niin, että korttelikaupalla on kaksi funktiota: Ensinnä se tarjoaa sen, mitä jatkuvasti tarvitsee, mutta tuoreena niin, ettei sitä tarvitse ostaa pilaantumaan säkissä ja jostain kaukaa. Toiseksi kauppias on palvelija, joka hoitaa puolestani harvemmin tarvittavan tuotteen, kun sitä pyydän. Eli korttelikauppa ei tarvitse valtavaa valikoimaa siltä varalta, että joskus tulee asiakas joka haluaa Arlan edamia Valion edamin sijaan. Vaan valikoima vastaa asiakskuntaa ja erikoinen tavara tulee tilauksesta.

Olen nähnyt monessa paikassa ulkomailla tässä ketjussa kuvattuja pikkukauppoja, joissa on toisella puolen tiski ja toisella valintahylly. Kaupan hoitaa yksi henkilö ja valikoima on mahtava. Ei siten kuin marketissa, että samasta tuotteesta on monen valmistajan kilpailevat variantit, vaan kaupassa on oikeasti eri tuotteita. Alkoholi on normaali pikkukaupan tuote, ja sillä on varmasti suuri merkitys tulonmuodostukselle. Minusta viinaverotuksen tuloja voisi hyvinkin kohdistaa toimivan lähikauppaverkon ylläpitämiseen sallimalla viini esim. enintään 75 m2:n myymälöille. Raittiuspolitiikkaa voitaisiin hoitaa mm. rajoituksilla siitä, miten suuri osa liiketoiminnasta saa olla alkoholia, eli ettei ole tarkoitus että tällä ryhdytään räkälöiden kilpailijoiksi.

Nythän on niin, että alkoholi on megamarkettien houkutustuote. Vaikka viinan myynti on hallinnollisesti Alkolla, tosiasaissa kauppakeskus tienaa osuutensa myös viinasta. Eihän Alkolla ilmaista liiketilaa ole. Ja viinakaupallinen ostari tai kauppakeskus houkuttelee enemmän asiakkaita kuin ilman.

Antero

----------


## Hartsa

Tänään Etelä-Saimaa kirjoittaa, että Lappeenrannan Anttila lähtee kaupungista jos se ei saa paikkaa Hyrymäestä. Tilanne on päättäjille ikävä. Kukaan poliitikko ei halua että Lappeenrannasta lähtee Anttila ja sen mukana 52 työpaikkaa. Jos taas Anttilan annetaan siirtyä keskustasta pois niin pelätään että muut kaupat seuraavat perässä ja keskustaan ei jää mitään.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Miksi kukaan ei tuo tuollaisessa keskustelussa esille, että Anttilalla ei oikeasti ole vaihtoehtoa "lähteä Lappeenrannasta". 

Tosiasiassahan vaihtoehdot ovat:
- Uhkailusta huolimatta Anttila jatkaa Lappeenrannassa, koska se ei halua menettää myyntiä
- Anttila lopettaa Lappeenrannassa, jolloin sen myynti ja työpaikat jakautuvat nykyisille muille kaupoille
- Lappeenrannan poliitikot ovat typeryksiä, ja antavat ymmärtämättä kahta edellistä vaihtoehtoa tontin laidalta.

Lukekaa Seppo Laakson ja Heikki A. Loikkasen Kaupunkitalous, niin ymmärrätte hieman paremmin sen, miksi kauppa lobbaa eniten sijoituspäätöksissä - syynä on se, että kauppa on sidottu paikallisiin markkinoihinsa, ja se voi painostaa ratkaisuihin vain lobbauksella ja vaalirahoituksella.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kävin eilen Lappeenrannassa Suomen Liikenneliiton edustajana ja joukkoliikennekonsulttina puhumassa mm. syistä, jotka edistävät autoilua.

Kylmä totuus Anttilankin näkökulmasta on, että saavutettavuus autolla paranee, kun marketti muuttaa kaupungin laidalle. Marketin pitäjän näkökulmasta tilanne on hyvin yksinkertainen, koska kaupunkia (kaikkia Suomessa, ei vain Lappeenrantaa) on rakennettu 50 vuotta hajalleen autoilun varaan. Kun halutaan laajentaa markkina-aluetta ja asiakaskuntaa eli kasvaa isommiksi, pitää sopeutua siihen, miten asiakkaat voivat liikkua.

Minusta kunnat ovat tässä aika lailla kädettömiä, lobattiin ja vaalirahoitettiin tai ei. Jos laki ei estä yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautumista tukevaa kaupan sijoituspolitiikkaa, on vaikea löytää perusteita sille, miksi ei anneta rakentaa markettia taajaman ulkopuolelle. Lainsäädäntömme periaatehan on, että lailla voi rajoittaa vapautta eikä niin, että kaikki on kielletty, ellei sitä ole erikseen sallittu.

Mainittu 54 työpaikka on sillä tavoin bluffia, että iso automarket toimii liikkeenä tehokkaammin kuin edeltäjänsä. Se merkitsee, että liikevaihtoa kohden siellä on vähemmän työpaikkoja kuin edeltäjillään. Ja kun ostovoima ja kaupan kokonaisliikevaihto eivät kasva uuden Anttilan verran, ostovoimaa siirtyy muista kaupoista uuteen Anttilaan tarvitsemaan vähemmän työpaikkoja . Lopputuloksena kauppakuolemat muualta vähentävät varmasti työpaikkoja enemmän kuin 54 uutta työpaikkaa. Mutta eihän sitä poliitikko ymmärrä, koska se ei ole välitön konkreettinen asia kuten 54 uutta työpaikkaa.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Antero, kunnat eivät tässä ole kädettömiä, vaan niillä on kaavoitusmonopoli. Lappeenrannan ei ole pakko sallia markettia laidalle. 

Seudulla, jolla sama kaupunki jakautuu moneen kuntaan, kuten Helsinki, Tampere ja Turku, kaupat voivat kilpailuttaa kuntia keskenään, jos päättäjät ovat selkärangattomia.

Lappeenrannassa kuitenkin käytännössä koko kaupunki on yhtä kuntaa. Anttilalle esimerkiksi Joutseno tai Imatra ei ole realistinen vaihtoehto Lappeenrannalle.

----------


## SD202

> Mainittu 54 työpaikka on sillä tavoin bluffia, että iso automarket toimii liikkeenä tehokkaammin kuin edeltäjänsä. Se merkitsee, että liikevaihtoa kohden siellä on vähemmän työpaikkoja kuin edeltäjillään. Ja kun ostovoima ja kaupan kokonaisliikevaihto eivät kasva uuden Anttilan verran, ostovoimaa siirtyy muista kaupoista uuteen Anttilaan tarvitsemaan vähemmän työpaikkoja . Lopputuloksena kauppakuolemat muualta vähentävät varmasti työpaikkoja enemmän kuin 54 uutta työpaikkaa. Mutta eihän sitä poliitikko ymmärrä, koska se ei ole välitön konkreettinen asia kuten 54 uutta työpaikkaa.


Näin taisi käydä joskus männä vuosina eräässä toisessakin suomalaiskapungissa: eräs kauppaketju lupaili 150:tä uutta työpaikkaa kaupunkiin, mikäli he saisivat rakentaa automarketinsa. Näin myös tapahtui, automarket rakennettiin ja syntyi 150 uutta työpaikkaa. Valitettavasti myynti muissa kaupoissa kaupungin alueella väheni niin paljon, että muista kaupoista katosi 200 työpaikkaa. (Luvut eivät välttämättä ole ihan tarkkoja, mutta periaate taisi tulla selväksi.)

En oikein itsekään ymmärrä, miksi automarketeja rakennetaan edelleenkin, koska niiden kuvitellaan luovan uusia kaupan alan työpaikkoja. Ihmisten kulutus pysyy joka tapauksessa vakiona eli, mikäli ihmiset siirtyvät noiden "uusia työpaikkoja" tarjoavien automarketien asiakkaiksi, he samalla lopettavat käyntinsä jossain toisessa kaupassa. Tulee ihan mieleen vanha suomalainen tarina hölmöläisten peiton jatkamisesta...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi kukaan ei tuo tuollaisessa keskustelussa esille, että Anttilalla ei oikeasti ole vaihtoehtoa "lähteä Lappeenrannasta". 
> 
> Tosiasiassahan vaihtoehdot ovat:
> - Uhkailusta huolimatta Anttila jatkaa Lappeenrannassa, koska se ei halua menettää myyntiä
> - Anttila lopettaa Lappeenrannassa, jolloin sen myynti ja työpaikat jakautuvat nykyisille muille kaupoille
> - Lappeenrannan poliitikot ovat typeryksiä, ja antavat ymmärtämättä kahta edellistä vaihtoehtoa tontin laidalta.


Jos Antttila olis yksittäinen liike, niin sillä ei olisi muuta valinnanvaraa kuin pysyä nykyisissä tiloissa, jos kaupunki ei anna rakentaa uutta tavarataloa. Mutta Anttila on osa Kesko-konsernia, johon kuuluvat mm Citymarket, jonka valikoimat ovat aika pitkälti samat kuin Anttilan. (Tai ainakaan minä en ole eroa huomannut). Pääkaupunkiseudulla on selvästi ollut havaittavissa että anttiloita ollaan ajamassa alas. Myymälöitä on pienennetty tai lopetettu kokonaan (esim makkaratalon). Osasta anttiloita on tehty sisustus- ja huonekalukauppoja, jolloin kaupan nimi on Kodin Ykkönen. 

Lappeenrantalaisille olisi tietenkin aika ikävä juttu jos Anttila lopetettaisiin. En tiedä onko sielä muita tavarataloja kuten Sokos enää keskustassa. Toinen juttu on, että nykyiseen Anttilaan on ollut helppo tulla myös autolla, joten ihmettelen hinkua muuttaa kaupungin laitamille. Hintatietoiset ihmiset löytävät tavaransa muistakin laitakaupungin marketeista helpomin kuin anttiloista. Jos on tarkoitus tehdä uudesta kaupasta huonekalukauppa, niin mikä sitten estää pitämästä rinnan vanhaa keskustatavarataloa?

t. Rainer

----------


## Hartsa

> Näin taisi käydä joskus männä vuosina eräässä toisessakin suomalaiskapungissa: eräs kauppaketju lupaili 150:tä uutta työpaikkaa kaupunkiin, mikäli he saisivat rakentaa automarketinsa. Näin myös tapahtui, automarket rakennettiin ja syntyi 150 uutta työpaikkaa. Valitettavasti myynti muissa kaupoissa kaupungin alueella väheni niin paljon, että muista kaupoista katosi 200 työpaikkaa. (Luvut eivät välttämättä ole ihan tarkkoja, mutta periaate taisi tulla selväksi.)
> 
> En oikein itsekään ymmärrä, miksi automarketeja rakennetaan edelleenkin, koska niiden kuvitellaan luovan uusia kaupan alan työpaikkoja. Ihmisten kulutus pysyy joka tapauksessa vakiona eli, mikäli ihmiset siirtyvät noiden "uusia työpaikkoja" tarjoavien automarketien asiakkaiksi, he samalla lopettavat käyntinsä jossain toisessa kaupassa. Tulee ihan mieleen vanha suomalainen tarina hölmöläisten peiton jatkamisesta...


Tässä tapauksessa saattaa pitää paikkansa, että Lempäälään tuli 150 uutta työpaikkaa. Suurin osa kadonneista 200 työpaikasta katosi Tampereelta. Kunnalle on tietysti hyvä jos asukasmäärä lisääntyy ja uudet asukkaat maksavat kunnallisveroa. Lempäälään rakennettava automarketti on huono juttu Tampereelle mutta hyvä Lempäälälle. Miten tämän ongelman voisi ratkaista?

----------


## kouvo

> Tässä tapauksessa saattaa pitää paikkansa, että Lempäälään tuli 150 uutta työpaikkaa. Suurin osa kadonneista 200 työpaikasta katosi Tampereelta. Kunnalle on tietysti hyvä jos asukasmäärä lisääntyy ja uudet asukkaat maksavat kunnallisveroa. Lempäälään rakennettava automarketti on huono juttu Tampereelle mutta hyvä Lempäälälle. Miten tämän ongelman voisi ratkaista?


Liittämällä Tampere Lempäälään.

----------


## hylje

> Liittämällä Tampere Lempäälään.


Realistisempaa lienee kuitenkin perustaa laaja-alaisempia kaavoittajia estämään tyhjäätoimittavat investoinnit. Pitäisi niiltä varmistaa toimivalta ja sen noudattaminen.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Realistisempaa lienee kuitenkin perustaa laaja-alaisempia kaavoittajia estämään tyhjäätoimittavat investoinnit. Pitäisi niiltä varmistaa toimivalta ja sen noudattaminen.


Tyhjää toimittavat? Selvästikin kuluttajat jotain etua saavat kun lähtevät ostamaan palvelunsa ja tuotteensa Lempäälästä Tampereen sijaan. Kenties Lempäälän ostospaikka on parempien yhteyksien päässä? Hinnat edullisempia? Tuotevalikoima laajempi? Miellyttävämmät shoppailuolosuhteet? Tai kaikkea tätä.

----------


## Hartsa

> Realistisempaa lienee kuitenkin perustaa laaja-alaisempia kaavoittajia estämään tyhjäätoimittavat investoinnit. Pitäisi niiltä varmistaa toimivalta ja sen noudattaminen.


Ehdotan, että valtio puuttuisi asiaan. Jos tilanne on sellainen, että toinen kunta hyötyy ja toinen kärsii niin kunnat eivät välttämättä pääse yhteisymmärrykseen. Silloin eduskunnan pitäisi säätää laki, joka kieltää kauppakeskusten rakentamisen keskustan ulkopuolelle.  Silloin kauppakeskus rakennettaisiin Tampereen keskustaan tai kauppakeskusta ei rakennettaisi lainkaan. Kohta joku sanoo että tälläinen laki olisi epäoikeudenmukainen Lempäälää kohtaan.

----------


## Hartsa

> Tyhjää toimittavat? Selvästikin kuluttajat jotain etua saavat kun lähtevät ostamaan palvelunsa ja tuotteensa Lempäälästä Tampereen sijaan. Kenties Lempäälän ostospaikka on parempien yhteyksien päässä? Hinnat edullisempia? Tuotevalikoima laajempi? Miellyttävämmät shoppailuolosuhteet? Tai kaikkea tätä.


Antero osaa vastata tähän paremmin kuin minä. Automarketeissa saattaa olla hieman edullisemmat hinnat mutta kuluttajat eivät osaa ottaa huomioon kustannuksia jotka tulevat ostosten hakemisesta sieltä. Automarkettiin on myös helppo tulla autolla toisin kuin keskustaan jossa ajaminen ja parkkipaikan löytäminen on vaikeampaa. Tuotevalikoima on laaja ja kaikkea löytyy saman katon alta vaikka myös esim. Koskikeskuksessa on laaja tuotevalikoima.

Ostoksilla käymisestä on tullut nykyään ajanviettotapa. Hämeen Sanomissa oli kerran artikkeli jonka otsikkona oli "shoppailu on perheen laatuaikaa" ja siinä haastateltiin lapsiperhettä joka oli Hämeenlinnan Tiiriön automarkettialueella ostoksilla. Perhe sanoi viihtyvänsä hyvin Tiiriössä ja sanoi että "Ideapark on myös ihana". Kerran sanomalehdessä hiihtokeskuksen toimitusjohtaja harmitteli että nykyään lapsiperheet menevät kauppakeskuksiin jossa on pomppulinnoja ja ilmapalloja lapsille eivätkä laskettelemaan niin kuin 1980-luvulla.

----------


## RPee

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ko...asp?id=1621247



> Olen 110-prosenttisesti eri mieltä siitä, että kaikki kauppakeskukset pitäisi rakentaa keskustoihin. Ne pitäisi viedä pikkuisen kaupunkien ulkopuolelle, koska siellä on tilaa ja ilmaisia parkkipaikkoja, Sukari linjaa.


 :Mad:  Nyt kaikki ruumiinosat ristiin ettei sukarit pääse vapaasti hääräilemään kauppakeskustensa parissa. Tällä hetkellä ollaan tilanteessa, että kaikki uudet hankkeet rakentuvat uusille alueilla eristyksiin muusta kaupunkirakenteesta ja perustuvat täysin yksityisautoiluun. Keskustoissa on lähinnä vanhojen kauppakeskusten uudistamisia ja marginaalisesti uusia kohteita. Jos suhde olisi toisin päin, niin ongelmaa ei juuri olisi.

Asuntojen rakentaminen ja julkisten palvelujen sijoittaminen (kauppa)keskusten yhteyteen olisi ihan hyvä homma. En tarkoita, että asuntoja pitäisi rakentaa muovisten jumbojen parkkihallien viereen vaan sitä, että kehitettäisiin keskuksia olemassa olevan kaupunkirakenteen sisällä hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varrella. Eikä rakenneta pelkkiä peltihalleja vaan katseenkestävää kaupunkia. Esimerkiksi liikkeet katetun kävelykadun varrelle, mikä on muutenkin auki ihmisille kuin kauppakeskuksen aukioloaikana. Liikkeen omistajatkin voisivat itse päättää liikkeen aukioloajoista eikä sukarit määräile, kuinka paljon ja milloin ollaan auki. Ja kun kehitettäisiin olemassa olevia aluekeskuksia, niin pienemmätkin kauppakeskukset olisivat ihan ok eikä kaikki olisi näitä megahankkeita hevonkuusessa.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Kyllähän Sukari varmaan tykkääkin rakentaa kauppakeskuksensa sinne, missä maa on halvempaa. Kaavoituksessa pitäisi vaan pystyä estämään kauppakeskusten rakentaminen keskelle korpea. Vihdin Ideapark luultavimmin estäisi Veikkolan, varsinaisnaisen Nummelan taajaman ja Lohjan palveluiden kehittymisen tai varsinkin Veikkolan tapauksessa voi jopa aikaansaada palveluiden katoamisen. 

Helsingin kantakaupunkiin tavarasatamien poistumisen ansiosta tulee sen verran paljon asukkaita lisää, että jo se turvaa Helsingin kantakaupungin ja varsinkin keskustan palveluita. Jossain Riihimäen kaltaisissa pienissä kaupungeissa massiivisten kauppakeskusten rakentaminen voisi paremminkin aiheuttaa keskustan surkastumisen. Asustin vuoden verran Riihimäellä. Työskentelin siellä siviilipalvelusmiehenä sairaalassa kaupungin laidalla. Riihimäki on sen verran pieni kaupunki, että keskustan tuntumastakin kaupungin laidalla sijaitsevalle sairaalalle oli lyhyt pyöräilymatka. Riihimäessä tarvitsevani palvelut sijaitsivat mukavasti asumukseni lähellä keskustassa ja Helsinkiin mennessä oli lyhyt kävelymatka rautatieasemalle. Pienessä kaupungissa parasta on se, että kaikki on lähellä. Tuollaiset korpimarketit voisivat todella pilata juuri pienet kaupungit ja maalaiskuntien keskustaajamat tuhoamalla näiden parhaat puolet.

Mielestäni Jumbon lähelle on hyvä saada lisää asumista. Onhan alueella myös paljon työpaikkoja, joten olisi hyvä, jos noissakin työpaikoissa työskentelevät voisivat asua työpaikkojensa lähellä ja vielä kaupallisten palveluiden vieressä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Jos (melkein) kaikista sunnuntaista tulee kauppasunnuntaita, niin lisääkö se joukkoliikenteen tarjontaa sunnuntaisin?

----------


## kemkim

> Jossain Riihimäen kaltaisissa pienissä kaupungeissa massiivisten kauppakeskusten rakentaminen voisi paremminkin aiheuttaa keskustan surkastumisen


Riihimäellähän on rakennettu pieni automarket Merkos moottoritien varrelle. Sinne ei pääse juurikaan muuten, kuin autolla tai polkupyörällä. Onneksi nyt painopiste on rakentamisessa aseman viereen, jonne avattiin uusi Prismakin jokin aika sitten. Tämä tosin on voinut näkyä pienten liikkeiden hiljentymisenä keskustan kauppakaduilla?

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Antero osaa vastata tähän paremmin kuin minä. Automarketeissa saattaa olla hieman edullisemmat hinnat mutta kuluttajat eivät osaa ottaa huomioon kustannuksia jotka tulevat ostosten hakemisesta sieltä. Automarkettiin on myös helppo tulla autolla toisin kuin keskustaan jossa ajaminen ja parkkipaikan löytäminen on vaikeampaa. Tuotevalikoima on laaja ja kaikkea löytyy saman katon alta vaikka myös esim. Koskikeskuksessa on laaja tuotevalikoima.


Tällä foorumilla aiheesta käyty keskustelu on kyllä tuttua ja tuossa luettelitkin varmaankin ne tärkeimmät syyt. Minusta nuo ovat niin hyviä syitä, että ei ole oikein (kunnan tai valtion taholta) kieltää kauppakeskusten rakentamista sinne minne niitä halutaan rakentaa. Kaavoituksessa tulisi kuitenkin huomioida joukkoliikenne muiden liikennejärjestelyiden ohella sekä sallia asuntorakentaminen myös kauppakeskusten yhteyteen.

----------


## Hartsa

Etelä-Saimaa kirjoittaa Lappeenrannan Anttilasta eilisen ja tämän päivän lehdissä. Anttila on ollut Citycon Oy:n omistamassa kauppakeskus Iso-Kristiinassa vuodesta 1987 ja vuokrasopimus päättyy ensi kesänä. Hyrymäkeen keskustan ulkopuolelle rakennusyhtiö Oka rakentaa liikerakennusta joka valmistuu ensi kesänä. 

Kaupungin päättäjät pelkäävät keskustan autioitumista eivätkä halua päästää Anttilaa pysyvästi Hyrymäkeen. Nyt on keksitty, että poikkeusluvalla Anttila voisi muuttaa Hyrymäkeen viideksi vuodeksi ja sinä aikana Anttilalle etsitään pysyvä paikka. Kaupungin johtajan mielestä Hyrymäki ei ole pysyvä ratkaisu "-Kaupungin perusnäkemys ei ole muuttunut asiassa miksikään" hän sanoo. Poikkeusluvasta päätetään 16. joulukuuta.

Koko jupakka on ilmeisesti alkanut vuokrasopimuksen päättymisestä ja vuokrasopimuksen jatkamisessa on jotakin ongelmaa.




> Ison-Kristiinan uudesta vuokrasopimuksesta ei päästy tulokseen. Muutto Hyrymäkeen uuteen liikekeskukseen jäi ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi.
> 
> Anttilalle ei löytynyt Lappeenrannasta muita tilavaihtoehtoja kuin Okan parhaillaan nouseva liikekeskus Hyrymäessä. Kesko ja kaupunki ovat aluejohtaja Timo Heikkilän mukaan kääntäneet kaikki kivet ja kannot läpi, mutta muuta ratkaisua ei ole. Oka ja Anttila jättivät maanantaina kaupungille hakemuksen, jolla ne pyytävät Hyrymäen liikerakennuksen rakennuslupaan viiden vuoden määräaikaista käyttötarkoituksen muutosta. Muutos mahdollistaisi sen, että Anttila voisi toimia Hyrymäessä viiden vuoden ajan. Heikkilän mukaan Anttilalla on silloin aikaa hakea Lappeenrannan kaupungin kanssa tavaratalolle kestävä sijoituspaikka, joka täyttää sekä kaavalliset että kaupalliset vaatimukset.
> 
> Anttilalla on Lappeenrannassa 45 työntekijää. Se haluaa pitää henkilökuntansa ja markkina-asemansa Lappeenrannassa. -Toiminnan jatkuminen ilman keskeytyksiä on tärkeää. Tavaratalotoiminnan aloittaminen uudelleen mahdollisen katkoksen jälkeen olisi hyvin vaikeata ja taloudellisesti raskasta, Heikkilä totesi. Jos Anttila pääsee Hyrymäkeen, katkos supistuu noin kuukauteen alennusmyyntikauden ajaksi.
> 
> Lappeenrannan kaupunginjohtaja Seppo Miettinen sanoo, että pakkotilanteessa lyhyehkön määräajan poikkeusta voidaan harkita, jos Anttilan toiminta uhkaa kokonaan loppua Lappeenrannassa. -Anttilan pysyvän muuton suhteen kaupungin peruslinja ei ole muuttunut miksikään.


Tänään Etelä-Saimaa kirjoittaa että "Päättäjät eivät lämpene Anttilan väliaikaiselle muutolle". Moni lautakunnan jäsen paheksuu marssijärjestystä, jossa ensin rakennetaan ja sitten pyydetään lupia. Viittä vuotta pidetään liian pitkänä aikana poikkeusluvalle ja jotkut sanovat että menettelyssä on vedätyksen makua.




> Kauppakeskus Ison-Kristiinan omistavan Citycon Oy:n mielestä neuvotteluille Anttilan vuokrasopimuksesta ei ole vielä pantu pistettä. - Käsityksemme mukaan vuokrasopimusneuvottelut ovat edelleen Keskon kanssa käynnissä. Jos ne on lopetettu, toivoisin, että siitä kerrottaisiin meillekin, Cityconin maajohtaja Kaisa Vuorio sanoo. Vuorio ihmettelee julkisuuteen tullutta termia "ajolähtö". -Mikään ei pakota Anttilaa lähtemään pois Isosta-Kristiinasta heinäkuun alussa, jos löydämme yhteisen sävelen.
> 
> Keskon aluejohtaja Timo Heikkilä ei niele Cityconin näkemystä huonosta yhteydenpidosta. -Kenttäjohtajamme on pyrkinyt saamaa heihin yhteyttä. Koska neuvottelut eivät ole edenneet, jokin ratkaisu on tehtävä, jotta voidaan taata sen säilyminen Lappeenrannassa.


Tietääkö kukaan tapausta Suomesta, jossa vähittäiskaupan suuryksikkö olisi siirtynyt väliaikaisesti keskustasta automarkettialueelle ja sitten takaisin keskustaan?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Tietääkö kukaan tapausta Suomesta, jossa vähittäiskaupan suuryksikkö olisi siirtynyt väliaikaisesti keskustasta automarkettialueelle ja sitten takaisin keskustaan?


Ei aivan sellaista, mutta Kemin seudulla Prisma sijaitsi ensin pitkään Keminmaalla "teollisuusalueella" entisessä teollisuuskiinteistössä.  Syynä lienee, että ennen vanhaan Kemin kaupunki ei kaavoittanut isoille marketeille tontteja keskustan ulkopuolelle. Sen takia myös Citymarket nousi Keminmaan puolelle Nelostien Isohaaran liittymän viereen. Sen jälkeen Kemin kaupungin linja on jonkin verran muuttunut ja uusi Prisma on nyt ei keskustassa mutta rautatien takana. Entisenä kemiläisenä olisin sitä mieltä, että Prisma on nyt kävelyetäisyydellä keskustasta. Tämän esimerkin valossa luulisin, että marketit eivät vältämättä halua taajaman laidalle, jos tontti järjestyy kaupungin keskustan ja moottoritien välistä. Prisman alta purettiin 1960-luvulla valmistunut ammattikoulu. Joidenkin tietojen mukaan Citymarketkin haluaisi nyt muuttaa Keminmaalta Prisman viereen. Näiden markettien lisäksi Kemissä on Euromarket, joka sijaitsee keskustassa.

Mitä sitten joukkoliikenteeseen tulee. niin Prisman nurkalla on bussipysäkkipari moottoritien liittymän ja keskustan yhdistävän tien varrella.  Laskin Salmelan ja Gold Linen aikatauluista tuon pysäkkiparin kautta parikymmentä vuoroa kumpaankin suuntaan talvella M-P. Ne kylläkin menevät monta melkein yhtä aikaa ja välillä on pitkiä taukoja, jolloin ei kyytiä ole tarjolla.

----------


## Hartsa

Lappeenrannassa ympäristö- ja rakennuslautakunta päättää ensi torstaina saako Anttila siirtyä Hyrymäkeen. Myös rakennusyhtiö Oka uhkaa lomautuksilla jos lupaa ei tule.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yleensä noissa liityntäbusseissa varsin suuri osa vaikuttaa kulkevan nimenomaan sinne oman alueensa kauppakeskukseen sen liityntämatkan sijaan.


Liityntäbussin matkustajista merkittävä osa voi käyttää bussia matkaan kauppaan, mutta kaupan asiakkaista ei. Autoilijoiden osuudesta kauppakeskusten asiakkaista saa helosti käsityksen kassajonoissa. Ostoskärryjen käyttäjät ovat kaikki autoilijoita. Ostoskorin käyttäjistä vain osa on autoilijoita.

Ei kukaan on tietenkin täsmällisesti luettuna väärä ilmaisu, kun sitä käyttää kielikuvana tarkoittamassa vastakohtaa ilmaisulle melkein kaikki.

Olennaista on ero kaupalle (tai muulle palvelulle) kävelyetäisyydellä tai ajoneuvomatkan päässä. Kävelyetäisyydellä olevassa kaupassa voi käydä silloin kun on välitön tarve. Ei tarvitse ostaa varmuuden vuoksi viikon ruokia, koska kaupassa käynti on hankalaa. Lähikaupasta ostetaan se, mitä kulloinkin tarvitaan. Ostoksia tehdään vähemmän, mikä on tietenkin kaupan kannalta huono asia. Kaupalle on eduksi, että asiakas ajattelee: ostan nyt tuonkin, jotta sitä ei tarvitse tulla erikseen hakemaan, jos satun tarvitsemaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Liityntäbussin matkustajista merkittävä osa voi käyttää bussia matkaan kauppaan, mutta kaupan asiakkaista ei. Autoilijoiden osuudesta kauppakeskusten asiakkaista saa helosti käsityksen kassajonoissa. Ostoskärryjen käyttäjät ovat kaikki autoilijoita. Ostoskorin käyttäjistä vain osa on autoilijoita.


Ei se kyllä niin ole. Minä otan aina ostoskärryn vaikka olisin tullut kauppaan kävellen tai joukkoliikenteellä, ja riippumatta siitä olenko jättimarketissa vai pikkukaupassa. Tämä esim siksi että kun tulen kauppaan riisun aina pipon ja käsineet, ja niitä ei saa mahtumaan koriin, jos ostostenkin pitää mahtua. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei se kyllä niin ole. Minä otan aina ostoskärryn vaikka olisin tullut kauppaan kävellen tai joukkoliikenteellä, ja riippumatta siitä olenko jättimarketissa vai pikkukaupassa.


No täsmennän sitten vielä, että vilkaisu tavaramäärään varmistaa tilanteen. Onhan niitäkin, jotka tarvitsevat ostoskärryn vaikka lapsen istuttamiseksi vaikka ostavat vain kaksi maitopurkkia.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No täsmennän sitten vielä, että vilkaisu tavaramäärään varmistaa tilanteen. Onhan niitäkin, jotka tarvitsevat ostoskärryn vaikka lapsen istuttamiseksi vaikka ostavat vain kaksi maitopurkkia.


Tavaramäärää arvioidessa kokemusteni mukaan kävellenkin pystyy kantamaan ainakin n puolen kilometrin matkan niin paljon tavaraa kuin mitä mahtuu täyttämään koko ostoskärryn pohjan. Sitten vasta jos sitä on niin paljon että on päällekkäin pinottuna, niin auto on pakollinen, ellei kantajia ole useampia. Eli jos esimerkkihenkilö esim matkallaan kotiin töistä poikkeaa aluekeskuksen marketissa ja ostaa kaksi kassillista tavaraa, hän jaksaa kantaa ne niillä vielä bussiin joka vie lähemmäs kotia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> No täsmennän sitten vielä, että vilkaisu tavaramäärään varmistaa tilanteen. Onhan niitäkin, jotka tarvitsevat ostoskärryn vaikka lapsen istuttamiseksi vaikka ostavat vain kaksi maitopurkkia.


En usko. Sillä vanhalla vitsillä kaupunkiäitien olympialaisislajista, eli juoksu bussiin kahden täyden Valintatalon kassin kanssa, on ihan todellisuuspohjaa. Ihmiset, minä mukaan lukien, kantaa kaksi kassia kaupasta ihan rutiininomaisesti. Yleinen kombinaatio on reppu ja kassi, ja sellaisia mummukärryjä näkee myös aika paljon. (Erinomainen kapistus muuten, tietääkö joku mistä saisi sellaisen isomman jossa on kunnon pyörät?)

----------


## Antero Alku

> En usko.


Jos ei tavaramäärä vielä vakuuta, niin entä sitten kaupasta lähtevien ihmisten seuranta? Eli mihin he menevät, pysäköintiin vain bussipysäkille.

Tehdäänhän näistä tilastojakin, ja kyllä ne tilastot aika tylyjä ovat päivittäistavaroiden ostopaikkojen suhteen esikaupunkien tai lähiöiden asukkaiden osalta. Perimmältäänhän on kysymys siitä, mihin ja millä konstilla ihmiset lähtevät ruokaostoksille. Kun ruokaostokset on helpointa tehdä automarketissa, jossa on varmasti parkkitilaa ja jonne on helppo ja ruuhkaton reitti, niin käydään siellä. Jos kauas on helpompi ajaa kuin lähelle, ajetaan kauas.

Liityntäbussilla metroasemalle on huomattavasti vaikeampaa kuin autolla Jumboon, siksi ei kukaan lähde bussilla ostoksille. Metroasemalla olevan kaupan asiakkaista varmasti suurempi osa tulee bussilla kuin Jumboon, muttei se muuta sitä, että jumbojen osuus päivittäistavarakaupasta on suuri ja kasvaa koko ajan. Huolimatta siitä, että kuluttajalle se on kallista.

Antero

----------


## teme

Tässä oli alunperin kyse siitä, että käyttävätkö kaupassakävijät liityntäliikennettä, eli sikäli kuin metroasema on käytännössä ostoskeskus, niin käyttävätkö sitä ruokaostoksiinsa myös liityntäliikenteellä kulkevat. Sillä että keskimäärin autoilijat ostavat isompia kertaostoksia ja keskimäärin automarketit kasvattavat osuuttaan (onko tästä ihan tietoa?) on eri asia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä oli alunperin kyse siitä, että käyttävätkö kaupassakävijät liityntäliikennettä, eli sikäli kuin metroasema on käytännössä ostoskeskus, niin käyttävätkö sitä ruokaostoksiinsa myös liityntäliikenteellä kulkevat. Sillä että keskimäärin autoilijat ostavat isompia kertaostoksia ja keskimäärin automarketit kasvattavat osuuttaan (onko tästä ihan tietoa?) on eri asia.


Minustakin nuo väitteet että kukaan ei kulje bussilla ostoksille kulostaa aika oudolta. Voi olla niin että hyvin harva lähtee bussilla pelkästään ostaakseen kassillisen ruokaa ja palaa heti takaisin tekemättä mitään muuta samalla reissulla, vaan esim äitiys- tai hoitovapaalla olevat äidit lastenvaunuineen oleskelevat kauppakeskuksissa ruokaostosten lisäksi tuntikaupalla viettäämässä aikaa ystävien kanssa, ja aika harva heistä tulee paikan päälle autolla, eikä vähiten siistä syystä että isojen "hyökkäysvaunujen" purkaminen ja änkeäminen pikkuauton tavaratilaan ja kokoaminen uudestaan vie enemmän aikaa kuin ilmaisella liityntäbussilla tuleminen paikan päälle.  Jotkut muut taas käyvät samalla vaate- tai harrastekaupassa, kirjastossa, kuntosalilla, parturissa, kampaajalla, hammaslääkärillä, uimahallissa, elokuvissa, kahvilla, kaljalla jne. 

Mulla ei ole henk. kohtaisesti mitään valittamista sentyyppisisstä kauppakeskuksista jotka ovat keskellä kylää täydentämässä muita palveluja kuten Itäkeskus, Sello, Iso Omena tai Myyrmanni. Sensijaan sellaiset moottoritienvarsi-kauppakeskukset jotka ovat kokonaan erillään muusta kaupunkirakenteesta pitäisi kieltää. 

Meillä Espoossa ei näköjään olla opittu mitään muiden virheistä, koska väkisin yritetään ängetä Kehäkolmosen ja Turun moottoritien risteykseen Lommilaan Jumbon tapainen pelkästään autoileville tarkoitettu jättikauppakeskus, joka mahdollisesti toteutuessan tulee heikentämään Espoon keskuksen kaupallisia palveluja.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Meillä Espoossa ei näköjään olla opittu mitään muiden virheistä, koska väkisin yritetään ängetä Kehäkolmosen ja Turun moottoritien risteykseen Lommilaan Jumbon tapainen pelkästään autoileville tarkoitettu jättikauppakeskus, joka mahdollisesti toteutuessan tulee heikentämään Espoon keskuksen kaupallisia palveluja.


http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=j79nyp&s=5

----------


## kemkim

> No täsmennän sitten vielä, että vilkaisu tavaramäärään varmistaa tilanteen. Onhan niitäkin, jotka tarvitsevat ostoskärryn vaikka lapsen istuttamiseksi vaikka ostavat vain kaksi maitopurkkia.


Malmin Prismassa käy paljon porukkaa ja on myös isoja ostoksia tekeviä. Silti huomattavan vähän ihmisiä menee alakerran hissien vierestä parkkihalliin. Lähes aina on paljon porukkaa Prisman läheisillä bussipysäkeillä. Ainakin Koillis-Helsingissä siis busseilla käydään paljon hypermarketissa, yhteydet kun ovat hyvät ja marketit sijoiteltu järkevästi keskeisiin joukkoliikenteen solmukohtiin muiden palveluiden oheen. Aika harvinaista, että olisi Malmin tapaan kaikki julkiset ja kaupalliset palvelut parin sadan metrin säteellä, ja näiden lisäksi helpot kulkuyhteydet junilla, busseilla ja henkilöautolla.




> Liityntäbussilla metroasemalle on huomattavasti vaikeampaa kuin autolla Jumboon, siksi ei kukaan lähde bussilla ostoksille. Metroasemalla olevan kaupan asiakkaista varmasti suurempi osa tulee bussilla kuin Jumboon, muttei se muuta sitä, että jumbojen osuus päivittäistavarakaupasta on suuri ja kasvaa koko ajan. Huolimatta siitä, että kuluttajalle se on kallista.


Ovatko ne Jumbot tosiaan niin suosittuja? Sielläkin päin alkaa olla jo kovin tukkoista liikkua henkilöautolla. Mielestäni Tikkurilan ja Myyrmäen hypermarketeissa on enemmän asiakkaita kuin Jumbon vastaavissa. Perheiden osuus ylikorostuu automarketeissa. Koko perheen kanssa käydään hypermarketissa, mutta äidit käyvät lastensa kanssa kävellen tai joukkoliikenteellä kaupassa ja muillakin asioilla. 

Kyse on ehkä siitä, että miehiä on vaikea saada ulos hoitamaan asioita, ellei matkaa voi tehdä helposti autolla? Asiaa tukee se, että ylipaino keskittyy muistaakseni jonkun lehtijutun mukaan 30-40 -vuotiaille parhaassa työiässä oleville miehille, kun ei harrasteta yhtään liikkumista, vaan kuljetaan joka paikkaan autolla ja hisseillä. Voisin ajatella, että miehet ovat teknisesti tarkempia siitä, että onko asiat hoidettu laadukkaasti vai "juosten kusten". Naiset kestävät pienet kiusat ja voisivat tottumuksesta tai muusta syystä käyttää vähän hankalaakin palvelua, jos se vain joten kuten toimii, mutta miehet miettisivät loogisesti parhaimman vähimmän vaivan vaihtoehdon ja käyttäisivät sitä. Autoiluhan on järjellä ajatellen hyvä vaihtoehto, kun se on yksilölle helppo, nopea ja säältä suojattu kulkutapa. Se palvelee myös tarvetta suurempaan yksityisyyteen, joka voi olla miehille tarpeellisempaa, kun naisia taas eivät häiritsisi niin paljon joukkoliikenteen ihmismassat.

Ehkä meidän tulisikin saada jotenkin miehiä motivoitua joukkoliikenteeseen ja kevyeen liikenteeseen. Säältä suojattuja high tech -pyöräteitä ja yksityisyyttä tarjoavia kulkuratkaisuja?  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä oli alunperin kyse siitä, että käyttävätkö kaupassakävijät liityntäliikennettä...


Mun alkuperäisessä Östersudomin tulevaisuutta koskevassa viestissä oli kyse siitä, toimiiko sellainen helminauhakaupunki, jossa on metroasemia ja niiden ympärillä 4-5 km/n kokoinen lähiö, jonka palvelut ovat siinä metroasemalla. Eli pohdinnan aihe oli nimenomaan se, miten tuon lämpäreen asukkaat hoitavat liikkumisensa. Ei se, mikä on bussilla tulijoiden osuus metroaseman kaupoissa.

Väittämäni oli, että lämpäreen asukkaat asioivat pääsääntöisesti autoilla (metroasemalle tai muihin kauppakeskuksiin), eli eivät asioi käymällä metroasemalla kaupassa liityntäbusseilla.

Tätä tukevat kaupan kuluttajatutkimusten tulokset. Niiden mukaan eniten ostetaan isoista marketeista ja suurimpia ostoksia tekevät autolla asioivat asiakkaat. En nyt tässä luettele lähteitä, kun niitä ei ole helposti käsillä ja väittämä nyt perustuu vain muistitietooni. Mieleen tulee Turusta Mylly-tutkimus, mutta en muista, mikä oli tutkimus, josta uutisoitiin tämän talven aikana.

Sellaiset kauppakeskukset kuten Itäkeskus tai Sello, jotka ovat joukkoliikennesolmuissa, tilastoivat luonnollisesti asiointia myös joukkoliikenteellä. Mutta niillä on myös pulaa pysäköintikapasiteetista, vaikka sitä onkin kohtalaisen runsaasti.

Näiden tutkimusten perusteella kaupan alalla vallitsee yleinen käsitys siitä, että autoilijat ovat hyviä asiakkaita, niitä pitää palvella ja niitä pitää saada lisää. Esimerkkinä Tapiola: Vaikka Tapiolaan on luvassa metro ja jo nyt maanpinnan busseissa kulkee ohi vilkas liikenne, Tapiolan kehittämisen olennainen osa on lisätä pysäköintipaikkoja satamäärin.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Näiden tutkimusten perusteella kaupan alalla vallitsee yleinen käsitys siitä, että autoilijat ovat hyviä asiakkaita, niitä pitää palvella ja niitä pitää saada lisää. Esimerkkinä Tapiola: Vaikka Tapiolaan on luvassa metro ja jo nyt maanpinnan busseissa kulkee ohi vilkas liikenne, Tapiolan kehittämisen olennainen osa on lisätä pysäköintipaikkoja satamäärin.


Tässä on jonkinnäköinen vinoutuma katsantokannassa. Autoiluhan on mahdollista nykypäivänä lähes kenelle tahansa, joka palkkaa saa vain jostain, jopa eläkeläisillekin. Autoilu siis kertoo korkeintaan harrastajansa laiskuudesta ja välinpitämättömyydestä ympäristöarvoja kohtaan, jos jotain siitä pitää päätellä. Ei se kerro varallisuudesta kovinkaan paljoa, onhan tuolla paljon liikkeellä 1980-luvun Toyota Corollojakin teitä tukkimassa citymaasturien ohella. Todellisuudessa autoilu on vain kustannus kaupoille. Olisiko kyse siitä, että yrittäjille autoilu on läheistä puuhaa ja siksi sen merkitys ylikorostuu, kun yrittäjät kuvittelevat muidenkin harrastavan autoilua. 

Viisaat yrittäjät näkevät julkisen liikenteen käyttäjät ympäristövastuullisina, urbaaneina kaupunkilaisina, joita olisi tavoiteltavaa saada asiakkaiksi. Autoilijat taas voitaisiin nähdä menneisyyden maailmaan ja 1960-luvun teknologiauskoisiin arvoihin jumahtaneina ihmisinä, jotka eivät omaksu uusia asioita helpolla. Pitäisi päästä siitä ajattelusta, että autoilijat ovat moderneja ja fiksuja ja julkisten käyttäjät sekä pyöräilijät ja kävelijät jotenkin tyhmempää ja kykenemättömämpää porukkaa, koska eivät ole tajunneet autoilun etuja.

----------


## LateZ

Itse olen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä ja parin junattoman lähiön asukkaana tehnyt mielenkiintoisia havaintoja. Kaupallisten palveluiden ääreltä Helsingistä tai aluekeskuksesta tulevista en ole ainoa, joka matkallaan poikkeaa lähisiwassa ostoksilla.  Eivät ne isot kaupatkaan kaikkia vedä, tyypillisesti itsekin kävelen Helsingissä parin ison kaupan ohi ja silti saatan tehdä ostokset vasta bussimatkan päässä lähisiwasta, jos ei ole mitään erikoista ostettavaa.

Metroasemalle jonkin sortin kauppakeskus sopii mitä parhaiten. Uusienkin asemien lähelle pitäisi rakentaa aina sen verran kerrostaloja, että alueella olisi riittävästi asukaspohjaa kohtuullisille palveluille. Itse kauppakeskuksen yhteyteen sopisi ainakin rakentaa ikääntyville ihmisille esteettömiä asuntoja. Jos hissillä pääsisi sisätiloissa marketin luokse ja toisella hissillä alas asemalle ja junalla kaupunkiin, olisi autottoman vanhemman väen olo varsin helppoa.


Monissa kaupungeissa paikallisliikenteen reittejä on muutettu palvelemaan uusien, keskustan ulkopuolelle sijoitettujen kauppakeskuksien asiakkaita. Eihän kerran tunnissa kulkevan paikallisbussin tuoma asiakasmäärä ole suuren suuri, mutta muitten kaupunkilaisten tapaan paikallisbussia käyttävistäkin moni haluaa sinne kauppakeskukseen silloin tällöin. En ymmärrä, miksei bussipysäkkiä voi säännönmukaisesti sijoittaa siihen hypermarketin oven eteen. Kumminkaan kaikkien autot eivät mahdu siihen, joten muutaman hassun parkkiruudun poistuminen bussin tieltä olisi merkityksetöntä. Sen sijaan bussilla kulkevalle, usein vanhemmalle väelle matka hehtaarien suuruisen parkkikentän toiselta puolelta kadun varresta on turhan pitkä.

----------


## kemkim

> Metroasemalle jonkin sortin kauppakeskus sopii mitä parhaiten. Uusienkin asemien lähelle pitäisi rakentaa aina sen verran kerrostaloja, että alueella olisi riittävästi asukaspohjaa kohtuullisille palveluille. Itse kauppakeskuksen yhteyteen sopisi ainakin rakentaa ikääntyville ihmisille esteettömiä asuntoja. Jos hissillä pääsisi sisätiloissa marketin luokse ja toisella hissillä alas asemalle ja junalla kaupunkiin, olisi autottoman vanhemman väen olo varsin helppoa.


Mikseipä nuorempikin väki voisi innostua tällaisesta. Erityisesti yksinasuville tuollainen helppous voisi olla tervetullutta. Ei kai palveluiden helppo saavutettavuus ja säänsuoja voi kenellekään haitaksi olla? Kauppakeskukset, asumisen, julkisen liikenteen ja toimistotyöpaikat voisi aivan hyvin yhdistää saman katon alle kokonaisuudeksi. Etuna vanhan ajan kantakaupunkiin tällä olisi se, että tarjolla olisi säänsuoja ja pysäköintikin olisi mahdollista talon pohjakerroksissa kantakaupunkia helpommin. Tavarantoimitus kauppoihin helpottuisi, kun ne voitaisiin tuoda suoraan pohjakerrokseen. Tämä ehdotelmani on yhdenlainen versio nykyaikaisesta kaupungista, joka yhdistelisi parhaita paloja nykyajasta ja perinteisestä kaupungista.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Yleinen kombinaatio on reppu ja kassi, ja sellaisia mummukärryjä näkee myös aika paljon. (Erinomainen kapistus muuten, tietääkö joku mistä saisi sellaisen isomman jossa on kunnon pyörät?)


Täältä ainakin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pitäisi päästä siitä ajattelusta, että autoilijat ovat moderneja ja fiksuja ja julkisten käyttäjät sekä pyöräilijät ja kävelijät jotenkin tyhmempää ja kykenemättömämpää porukkaa, koska eivät ole tajunneet autoilun etuja.


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Mutta luulen ymmärtäväni, mistä kaupan alan käsityksen johtuvat. Siitä, että uskotaan numeroihin ymmärtämättä sitä, mistä numerot syntyvät.

En muista, olenko kertonut tämän aiemmin, mutta hyvä esimerkki kuitenkin. Eräässä tilaisuudessa Stockmannin edustaja kertoi, miten he halusivat myymälän Jumboon, koska automarketasiointi on niin suosittua ja Stockmann halusi mukaan. Ja kokemus oli hyvä. Autoilevat asiakkaat (niitä on yli 95 % Jumbon asiakkaista) tekivät liki 100 euron kertaostoksia, kun keskustan tavaratalossa kertaosotos oli jotain luokkaa 20 . Siis Jumbo on 5 kertaa parempi kauppapaikka, kun siellä on 5 kertaa varakkaampia asiakkaita. (Numerot tässä suuntaa antavia, en muista tarkkoja lukuja.)

Kysyin, oliko selvitetty, monellako kassalla keskustan tavaratalon asiakas asioi ja paljonko kertyy käynnistä ja paljonko samalle asiakkaalle kuukaudessa. Ei oltu selvitetty, mutta edustaja myönsi, että voisi olla syytä. Niin minustakin.

Jos ei ymmärretä edes tavaratalon rakenteen vaikutusta (yksi kassa ulko-ovilla tai satoja osastoilla), niin heppoiset ovat perusteet järisyttää koko yhdyskuntarakennetta kehämarketeilla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä on jonkinnäköinen vinoutuma katsantokannassa. Autoiluhan on mahdollista nykypäivänä lähes kenelle tahansa, joka palkkaa saa vain jostain, jopa eläkeläisillekin. Autoilu siis kertoo korkeintaan harrastajansa laiskuudesta ja välinpitämättömyydestä ympäristöarvoja kohtaan, jos jotain siitä pitää päätellä. Ei se kerro varallisuudesta kovinkaan paljoa, onhan tuolla paljon liikkeellä 1980-luvun Toyota Corollojakin teitä tukkimassa citymaasturien ohella. Todellisuudessa autoilu on vain kustannus kaupoille. Olisiko kyse siitä, että yrittäjille autoilu on läheistä puuhaa ja siksi sen merkitys ylikorostuu, kun yrittäjät kuvittelevat muidenkin harrastavan autoilua.





> Kysyin, oliko selvitetty, monellako kassalla keskustan tavaratalon asiakas asioi ja paljonko kertyy käynnistä ja paljonko samalle asiakkaalle kuukaudessa. Ei oltu selvitetty, mutta edustaja myönsi, että voisi olla syytä. Niin minustakin.
> 
> Jos ei ymmärretä edes tavaratalon rakenteen vaikutusta (yksi kassa ulko-ovilla tai satoja osastoilla), niin heppoiset ovat perusteet järisyttää koko yhdyskuntarakennetta kehämarketeilla.


Kummatkin olette tavallaan oikeassa tässa asiassa. Automarket -asiakas kuvitellaan varakkaammaksi kuin ilman autoa liikkeellä oleva, vaikka todellisuudessa automaretteihin lähdetään nimenomaan halvempien tarjousten perässä.  On totta sekin että joitakin tavaroita saa helpommin mukaansa automarketista ja autolla kotiin, mutta automarket-kaupan ei mielestäni tarvitse olla samalla elintarvikeliike. Mielestäni on jopa epähygienistä pistää samaan ostoskärryyn vaikka kumisaappaita ja tuoreita hedelmiä, vihanneksia ja leipää. Automarket voisi ihan hyvin olla sellainen kauppa kuten Tarjoustalo, josta saa harrastusvälineitä, kodinkoneita, elektroniikkaa, työkaluja, vaatteita ja muita kodin tarvikkeita ja jossa valikoima on jopa parempi ja hinnat halvemmat kuin perinteisissä automarketeissa, mutta ei ruokaa, vaan se joudutaisiin ostaa oikeasta elintarvikekaupasta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Pitäisi päästä siitä ajattelusta, että autoilijat ovat moderneja ja fiksuja ja julkisten käyttäjät sekä pyöräilijät ja kävelijät jotenkin tyhmempää ja kykenemättömämpää porukkaa, koska eivät ole tajunneet autoilun etuja.


Itselläni on Sarda Cargo -merkkinen polkupyörä, jonka "tavaratilaan" mahtuu pari kolme ostoskassia täynnä tavaraa. Pyörä rullaa keveästi. Suosittelen.

----------


## Wänskä

> Pitäisi päästä siitä ajattelusta, että autoilijat ovat moderneja ja fiksuja ja julkisten käyttäjät sekä pyöräilijät ja kävelijät jotenkin tyhmempää ja kykenemättömämpää porukkaa, koska eivät ole tajunneet autoilun etuja.


Muistan muutaman vuoden takaa erään yhteiskuntatieteilijän kuuluttaneen, että jos kolmikymppinen mies nähdään vielä bussissa istumassa, hänet on menetetty. Vaikka siis agraarikulttuuri ei enää ole kuin vähemmistön heiniä, eletään ilmeisesti yhä jonkinlaisessa sisäänpäinkääntyneessä yhtenäiskulttuurissa, joissa yhteisö määrittelee kunkin yksilön arvon sen mukaan, kuinka kuuliaisesti tämä täyttää yhteiset normit. Osoittaakseen menestymisensä maailmassa nuoren miehen tulee hankkia mahdollisimman hieno auto heti kun vain pystyy. Siten hän voi menestyä myös työpaikallaan, perheenisänä ja naapurina...

Autolliseen elämäntapaan liittyy sama psykologinen haaste kuin moneen muuhunkin seikkaan, jota harrastaa vain vähemmistö. Pitää olla jokin erityinen syy, jota selitellä, kun ihmetellään, ettei minulla "vielä" ole autoa. Tehdessään ratkaisun autosta luopumisesta tai hankkimatta jättämisestä ihminen joutuu ajattelemaan itse, käyttämään omia aivojaan ja harkintakykyään. Se on monille vaikeaa ja suorastaan pelottavaa, sillä siinä joutuu pahimmillaan asettumaan vastakkain enemmistön tottumusten kanssa. Massan mukana meneminen on psykologisesti helppoa ja tuntuu turvalliselta, oli sitten kyse viihteestä, televisio-ohjelmasta, asuinpaikan valinnasta tai autoilusta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itselläni on Sarda Cargo -merkkinen polkupyörä, jonka "tavaratilaan" mahtuu pari kolme ostoskassia täynnä tavaraa. Pyörä rullaa keveästi. Suosittelen.


Onko tämä niitä, joita mm. Amsterdamissa näkee läjäpäin. Niillä äidit kuskaavat mm. kahta lasta siinä tavaralaatikossa istumassa. Laatiko siis on ohjaustangon ja etupyörän välissä, jossa äiti näkee lapset tuvallisesti koko ajan. Pyörä on 2-pyöräinen ja laatikon verran normaalia pyörää pidempi.

Mistä näitä saan, olen halunnut itselleni siitä lähtien kun näitä pari vuotta sitten Amsterissa näin? Lentokoneen matkatavaraksi en vain arvannut ostaa.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Autolliseen elämäntapaan liittyy sama psykologinen haaste kuin moneen muuhunkin seikkaan, jota harrastaa vain vähemmistö. Pitää olla jokin erityinen syy, jota selitellä, kun ihmetellään, ettei minulla "vielä" ole autoa. Tehdessään ratkaisun autosta luopumisesta tai hankkimatta jättämisestä ihminen joutuu ajattelemaan itse, käyttämään omia aivojaan ja harkintakykyään. Se on monille vaikeaa ja suorastaan pelottavaa, sillä siinä joutuu pahimmillaan asettumaan vastakkain enemmistön tottumusten kanssa. Massan mukana meneminen on psykologisesti helppoa ja tuntuu turvalliselta, oli sitten kyse viihteestä, televisio-ohjelmasta, asuinpaikan valinnasta tai autoilusta.


Muistan lukeneeni tästä jostain lehdestä vähän aikaa sitten. Todellisuudessa ei ole väliä, että onko kyseinen toiminta oikeasti yleistä vai ei, niin tärkeintä on ihmisen kokemus siitä, että hän tekee enemmistön suosimalla tavalla. Tätä markkinavoimat käyttävät hyväkseen.

Tiedättehän nämä mainokset, joissa säännönmukaisesti on heteroseksuaaleja valkoihoisia kahden lapsen ydinperheitä, jotka viettävät onnellista elämää omakotitaloissaan koirineen ja farmariautoineen. Vaikka tämä ei olisikaan tyypillinen perhekuva, niin ihmiset kuvittelevat, että tuo on tavallista elämää ja alkavat havitella sellaista elämää itselleenkin. Siitä tämä viime vuosien omakotitaloinnostus on varmasti tullut. Median luoma kuvitelma siitä, että tuollainen elämäntapa on muidenkin harrastamaa ja tämän seurauksena halu saada itselleenkin sellaista. 

Joukkoharha, joukkopsykoosi, niillä sanoillahan kuvataan harhassa elämistä ja omien aivojen ja päätelmien jättämistä narikkaan. Kun tarpeeksi kauan toistetaan, että autoilu on helppoa ja nopeaa, niin ihmiset alkavat näin kuvitella, eivätkä muuta kuvitelmiaan, vaikka huomaisivat päivittäin juuttuvansa ruuhkiin, koska ajattelevat itse olevansa väärässä. Ja kun omakotitalo landella on se onnen täyttymys median mukaan, niin jotain vikaahan on sellaisessa ihmisessä, joka viihtyy mieluummin ruuhkaisella keskikaupungilla.

Luin juuri sellaisesta perheestä, joka innostui 2000-luvun alun sisustuslehtien vinkkien mukana muuttamaan Hyvinkäälle, mutta jokusen vuoden jälkeen muutti nyt takaisin Kruununhakaan iloiten siitä, että kaikki on lähellä, on leikkikavereita ja ei tarvitse autoa, joista viimeistä erityisesti painottivat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun tarpeeksi kauan toistetaan, että autoilu on helppoa ja nopeaa, niin ihmiset alkavat näin kuvitella, eivätkä muuta kuvitelmiaan, vaikka huomaisivat...


Niin, tuleepa tässä mieleen eräskin erittäin kallis hanke, jonka erinomaisuutta on toisteltu ihmisten luotettavina pitäminä uutisina vuodesta toiseen. Ja vaikka sitten tutkitaan ja todetaan, ettei se niin erinomainen olekaan, niin eivät ihmiset vaan muuta kuvitelmiaan.  :Smile: 

Että kyllä tämän osaavat muutkin kuin autokauppiaat.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Onko tämä niitä, joita mm. Amsterdamissa näkee läjäpäin. Niillä äidit kuskaavat mm. kahta lasta siinä tavaralaatikossa istumassa. Laatiko siis on ohjaustangon ja etupyörän välissä, jossa äiti näkee lapset turvallisesti koko ajan. Pyörä on 2-pyöräinen ja laatikon verran normaalia pyörää pidempi.
> 
> Mistä näitä saan, olen halunnut itselleni siitä lähtien kun näitä pari vuotta sitten Amsterissa näin? Lentokoneen matkatavaraksi en vain arvannut ostaa.


Lähempää kuin arvaisikaan, eli Kaapelitehtaalta Bikeestä: http://www.khellstr.net/bikee/muutpyorat/?c=kuljetus

----------


## ultrix

> En ymmärrä, miksei bussipysäkkiä voi säännönmukaisesti sijoittaa siihen hypermarketin oven eteen. Kumminkaan kaikkien autot eivät mahdu siihen, joten muutaman hassun parkkiruudun poistuminen bussin tieltä olisi merkityksetöntä. Sen sijaan bussilla kulkevalle, usein vanhemmalle väelle matka hehtaarien suuruisen parkkikentän toiselta puolelta kadun varresta on turhan pitkä.


Hyviä käytäntöjä voisikin alkaa toistaa Tampereen Koilliskeskuksen uudistamisen tapaan. Bussipysäkeiltä parhaimmillaan muutaman askeleen köpöttely lähimmän marketin ovelle. Tätä maakunnan ihmettä voi tulla ilmeisesti jo syksyllä todistamaan, sekä Prisman että CM:n rakennustyöt ovat kovassa vauhdissa.




> Kauppakeskukset, asumisen, julkisen liikenteen ja toimistotyöpaikat voisi aivan hyvin yhdistää saman katon alle kokonaisuudeksi.


Kuulostaa ihan arkologialta. SimCity 2000:ssa pääsi rakentamaan kymmenien tuhansien ihmisten itsensäelättäviä yhden rakennuksen kaupunkeja, mutta tosielämässä näitä ei ole vielä pahemmin nähty.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Onko tämä niitä, joita mm. Amsterdamissa näkee läjäpäin.


Ei ole. Pyöräni näyttää samanlaiselta kuin tämä:
http://www.nettimarkkina.com/viewIte...gory.php?id=17

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei ole. Pyöräni näyttää samanlaiselta kuin tämä:
> http://www.nettimarkkina.com/viewIte...gory.php?id=17


Kiitos, mutta en halua kolmipyörää. Nakkiputkan vinkki oli tärppi. Luulenpa, että kaupassa käynti autolla vähenee ensi kesänä.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Hyviä käytäntöjä voisikin alkaa toistaa Tampereen Koilliskeskuksen uudistamisen tapaan. Bussipysäkeiltä parhaimmillaan muutaman askeleen köpöttely lähimmän marketin ovelle. Tätä maakunnan ihmettä voi tulla ilmeisesti jo syksyllä todistamaan, sekä Prisman että CM:n rakennustyöt ovat kovassa vauhdissa.


Helsingin Itäkeskuksen uuden Prisma-kolossin oven edessä on myös bussipysäkki:
Vartioharju, Kontula, Mellunmäki, Östersundom...

----------


## hylje

> Helsingin Itäkeskuksen uuden Prisma-kolossin oven edessä on myös bussipysäkki:
> Vartioharju, Kontula, Mellunmäki, Östersundom...


Toisaalta kävelysilta puuttuu manner-Itäkeskuksesta ja Puotilan metroasema lienee vielä erillään.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Nakkiputkan vinkki oli tärppi. Luulenpa, että kaupassa käynti autolla vähenee ensi kesänä.


En ole koeajanut "hollantilaispyörää", mutta luulisin, että totuttua paljon kauempana sijaitsevan etupyörän kanssa olisi aluksi vähän totuttelemista.

Mökillä ollessani käyn kaupassa tämännäköisellä pyörällä:
http://i43.tinypic.com/2mh6h3c.jpg
Tukevalla etutavaratelineellä kulkee kätevästi sellainenkin ostoslaukku, jonka hädin tuskin jaksaa kantaa kaupan kassalta ulkona odottavan pyörän luokse. Tämä järjestely on toiminut hyvin kesästä 2002 alkaen, jolloin myymäläauto oli lopettanut liikennöinnin Ristijärvellä. Mökillä on vielä erikseen niin kutsutut maitokärryt, joilla kuljetan matkatavaroita mökin ja linja-autopysäkin välillä. :Smile:

----------


## LateZ

> Lähikauppa on teoriassa hyvä ajatus ja voisi toimia, jos kaupparyhmät oikeasti kilpailisivat laadulla.


Suurin osa ihmisistä ostaa tavallisia tuotteita tavallisesta kaupasta laadusta toisaalta tinkien, toisaalta siitä mitään ymmärtämättä. Itse käyn Siwassa kun se on lähellä enkä mitään laatuelämyksiä sieltä hae. 

Väitän lähikauppojen häviämisen ja suurmyymälöiden suosion takana olevan laadun sijaan kaupan keskusliikkeitten politiikan. Muistan vielä jotain näitten kotiseutujen kaupankäynnistä ennen ensimmäistäkään Prismaa. Hinnat olivat kaikissa kaupoissa suurinpiirtein samat. Kauppa valittiin kulloisenkin tarpeen mukaan - lähimyymälöistä perusjutut ja sitten muuta peräti 2 km päästä isommista myymälöistä, ehkä jotain joskus jopa sieltä kaupungista Stockalta. Varsinaista tarvetta mennä ostamaan perheen viikon sapuskoita autolla ei ollut, koska maito maksoi lähellä saman kuin kaukanakin.

Nykyään autolla mennään kauppaan enemmän hinnan kuin tarjonnan perässä. Nykyisen kotikaupunginosani S- ja K- myymälöistä saa varmasti lähes kaikki keskimääräisen Jumbon Prisman asiakkaan ostamista elintarvikkeista. Noihin isoihin monet menevät nimenomaan ostamaan ruokaa, jolloin sähköporakone- tai lastenvaunuvalikoima on toissijainen.

Pienillä myymälöillä, jopa ketjuun kuuluvilla on sisäänostohinta usein korkeampi kuin prisman tai sittarin ulosmyyntihinta. Jos aidosti haluttaisiin hillitä automarketmenoa, keskusliikkeet hinnoittelisisvat liikkeisiin vietävän tavaran niin, että suurostajan alennus olisi varsin pieni. Tukussa muistaakseni kahvi maksoi juuri noin 3,50 euroa paketti (Juhla Mokkaa kai). Siinä sitten on varmasti kiva pitää kyläkioskia kun samasta paketista pitää pyytää 4,50 - 5,50 euroa ja asiakkaat pitävät kauppiasta suoranaisena riistäjänä kun kehtaa moista hintaa ottaa.

Jospa olisikin asia niin, että ne perheen viikon sapuskat saisi jättimarketista vaikka 3 tai 5 % lähikauppaa halvemmalla. Voipi olla, etteivät kaikki niin niihin hinkuisi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Väitän lähikauppojen häviämisen ja suurmyymälöiden suosion takana olevan laadun sijaan kaupan keskusliikkeitten politiikan. Muistan vielä jotain näitten kotiseutujen kaupankäynnistä ennen ensimmäistäkään Prismaa. Hinnat olivat kaikissa kaupoissa suurinpiirtein samat. Kauppa valittiin kulloisenkin tarpeen mukaan - lähimyymälöistä perusjutut ja sitten muuta peräti 2 km päästä isommista myymälöistä, ehkä jotain joskus jopa sieltä kaupungista Stockalta. Varsinaista tarvetta mennä ostamaan perheen viikon sapuskoita autolla ei ollut, koska maito maksoi lähellä saman kuin kaukanakin.


Helsingin seudulla, ainakin suuremmissa lähiöissä ja keskuksissa tilanne on aina ollut hyvä kuluttajalle, koska täällä on aina ollut toimiva kilpailu, mutta ainakin ennenvanhaan kun meni maakuntiin niin sai olla tosi tarkka mitä osti mistä. 

Kun olin itse opiskelija Lappeenrannassa 1980-luvun alkupuoliskossa, niin Skinnarilassa, eli siinä pikkulähiössä jossa suurin osa opiskelija-asunnoistakin oli, oli yksi ainoa ruokakauppa, eli kilpailijoita ei ollut, ja hinnat olivat sen mukaisia. Lähimpään seuraavaan kauppaan oli n 2 km.  Valikoima oli ylipäänsä huono joten käytännössä sieltä ei kannattanut ostaa muuta kuin opiskelijan perusruokaa kuten kalapuikkoja, HK-bleuta ja keskikaljaa. Jos osti meijeri- tai muita pilaantuvia tuotteita niin kannatti katsoa tarkkaan koska kauppias yritti huijata myymällä sellaista tavaraa joiden viimeinen käyttöpäivä oli umpeutunut! 

Heti kun siirtyi Skinnarilasta kohti keskustaa parani kauppavalikoima. Paras laatu/hintasuhde oli muistaakseni yhdessä isossa hallikaupassa lentokentän lähelllä. Se ei ollut niin iso kuin nykyiset prismat ja cittarit, mutta sen tapainen. Sinne pääsi käytännössä vain autolla, mutta jos osti riittävän paljon, niin reissu kannatti. Myös Lappeenrannan keskustassa oli monta ruokkakauppaa, osa osuuskauppaliikeeiden tavaratalojen yhteydessä, mutta osa ihan omillaan toimivia. Keskustan kaupossa palvelukin oli ystävällisempää eikä opiskelijoita katsottu nenänvartta pitkin. Aina jos oli asiaa keskustaan nin kannatti tuoda niin paljon ruokaa sieltä mukanaan kuin jaksoi kantaa, liikkui sitten bussilla, fillarilla tai autolla. 

Eli eivät automarketit mikään uusi keksintö ole, ja kuvittelisin että kauppiaalla on aika paljon valtaa määritellä millä hinnalla myy tavaroitaan, ainakin tilanteissa joissa kilpailevaa kauppaa ei ole lähimaillakaan. Se mikä on ongelma lähinnä, mitä olen kuullut että Lappenrannassa ja muissa sen kokoisissa kaupungeissa, keskustan hyvin varustellut ruokakaupat olisivat lopettamass kokonaan tai siirtymässä pois keskustasta kokonaan, valtateiden varsille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## TEP70

> Kun olin itse opiskelija Lappeenrannassa 1980-luvun alkupuoliskossa, niin Skinnarilassa, eli siinä pikkulähiössä jossa suurin osa opiskelija-asunnoistakin oli, oli yksi ainoa ruokakauppa, eli kilpailijoita ei ollut, ja hinnat olivat sen mukaisia. Lähimpään seuraavaan kauppaan oli n 2 km.  Valikoima oli ylipäänsä huono joten käytännössä sieltä ei kannattanut ostaa muuta kuin opiskelijan perusruokaa kuten kalapuikkoja, HK-bleuta ja keskikaljaa. Jos osti meijeri- tai muita pilaantuvia tuotteita niin kannatti katsoa tarkkaan koska kauppias yritti huijata myymällä sellaista tavaraa joiden viimeinen käyttöpäivä oli umpeutunut!


Puhut ilmeisesti edesmenneestä Sammonlahden T-marketista, joka oli Spar vielä minun opintojeni alussa. Silloinkin siitä puhuttiin Ryöstö-Sparina ja muutkin jutut ovat tuttuja.  :Smile: 

Olikohan nyt syksy 2005, kun Skinnarilan tilanne koheni selkeästi: Sammonlahteen rakennettiin vierekkäin iso S-market ja K-Supermarket. Niiden kyljessä tuli muitakin uusia palveluita. Tämä tiesi menoa Ryöstö-Sparille. Kävin siellä kyllä itse ennen ja vielä jälkeenkin muutoksen ostamassa jotain tiettyjä tuotteita.

Vaihto-opiskelijat (erityisesti saksalaiset) tosin kertoivat pyöräilleensä vaikka millaisessa pakkasessa Myllymäen Lidliin.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Puhut ilmeisesti edesmenneestä Sammonlahden T-marketista, joka oli Spar vielä minun opintojeni alussa. Silloinkin siitä puhuttiin Ryöstö-Sparina ja muutkin jutut ovat tuttuja.


Se ei ollut Sammonlahden ostoskekuksessa vaan ihan Skinnarilassa, Linnunrata-kadun varrella pienessä myymälärakennuksessa. Voi olla että ei koko kauppaa enää ole. Sammonlahden ostari valmistui vasta niihin aikoihin kun itse valmistuin enkä asunut paikkakunnalla enää.




> Vaihto-opiskelijat (erityisesti saksalaiset) tosin kertoivat pyöräilleensä vaikka millaisessa pakkasessa Myllymäen Lidliin.


Onko se jossain lentokentän/kutostien lähellä ?

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Puhut ilmeisesti edesmenneestä Sammonlahden T-marketista, joka oli Spar vielä minun opintojeni alussa. Silloinkin siitä puhuttiin Ryöstö-Sparina ja muutkin jutut ovat tuttuja.


Rainer ei tarkoittanut Ryöstö-Sampoa, vaan saman kauppiaan pitämää kauppaa, jota kutsuttiin Ruokamuseoksi. Kaupan virallinen nimi oli Iltatähti. Kaupan tilalle avattiin samaa nimeä kantava ravintola joskus 1990-lovulla. Prisman avaamisen jälkeen vuonna 1998 ajoivat monet Skinnarilan vanhukset taksilla Prismaan tekemään ostokset; ruoka oli tuoretta ja taksirahojen jälkeen jäi vielä kahvirahat.

Mitähän kauppaa Rainer tarkoittaa tuolla 2 km:n päässä olevalla kaupalla? Uus-Lavolan K-kauppaan (lopetettu) tai Kourulan K-kauppaan (lopetettu) taisi olla 3 km matka Ruokamuseosta. 




> Sammonlahteen rakennettiin vierekkäin iso S-market ja K-Supermarket.


Nämä ovat Skinnarilan puolella! Eipäs sotketa kaupunginosia!




> Onko se jossain lentokentän/kutostien lähellä ?


Lappeenrannan Lidl ja muutkin Myllymäen kaupat ovat kutostien takana vanhan Viipurintien varressa. Aivan lähellä Savonlinjan tallia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rainer ei tarkoittanut Ryöstö-Sampoa, vaan saman kauppiaan pitämää kauppaa, jota kutsuttiin Ruokamuseoksi. Kaupan virallinen nimi oli Iltatähti. Kaupan tilalle avattiin samaa nimeä kantava ravintola joskus 1990-lovulla. Prisman avaamisen jälkeen vuonna 1998 ajoivat monet Skinnarilan vanhukset taksilla Prismaan tekemään ostokset; ruoka oli tuoretta ja taksirahojen jälkeen jäi vielä kahvirahat.


Ruokamuseo! Aika osuvaa teekkarihuumoria. Silloin 80-luvulla kaupan nimi oli "Hempaa", kauppiaan nimen mukaan. Kauppiasta kutsuttiin myös "Skinnarilan juutalaiseksi". (Huom tällä ei ole tekemistä minkään allekirjoitaneen tai ystäväpiirin poliittisten suuntausten kanssa vaan siihen aikaan poliittisesti epäkorrektit ilmaisut vain olivat yleisempiä kuin nyt).  Ai ravintola tuli sen tilalle. No eipä ollut sitten enää tekkaripojuilla pitkä matka bisselle.  Oliko sun aikana enää Ravintola Husaaria Huhtiniemen Karelia-Park asuntolassa? Vai pitäisikö kysyä että onko koko Karelia-Parkia enää jäljellä, vai ovatko ikiteekkarit onnistuneet polttaa  sen maan tasalle?




> Mitähän kauppaa Rainer tarkoittaa tuolla 2 km:n päässä olevalla kaupalla? Uus-Lavolan K-kauppaan (lopetettu) tai Kourulan K-kauppaan (lopetettu) taisi olla 3 km matka Ruokamuseosta.


Lähin seuraava oli Uus-Lavolassa. Kourulassa ja Huhtiniemessä oli kanssa asianmukaisia kauppoja siihen aikaan. 




> Lappeenrannan Lidl ja muutkin Myllymäen kaupat ovat kutostien takana vanhan Viipurintien varressa. Aivan lähellä Savonlinjan tallia.


Eikö siellä lentokentän viereisellä teollisuusalueella ole enää sellaista isoa hallikauppaa? Sen nimi siihen aikaan oli "Tapuli" ja muistakseni Tuko-ketjun kauppa.

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

Vielä ovat olemassa Karelia-Park ja Husaari. Huhtiniemen kaupassa (Tapsan valinta?) on jo pitkään toiminut pubi nimeltä Haarikka.

Tapuli oli olemassa vielä 2000-luvulla. Koko kauppaketjun omisti Suni Oy. Tapuleita oli Lappeenrannassa, Joutsenossa ja Imatralla yksi jokaisessa. Lisäksi ympäri maakuntaa oli kauppoja nimeltä Frendi ja Hansa, jotka myös olivat Sunin omistuksessa. Vuosituhannen vaihteessa Suni myi päivittäistavarakauppansa Wihurille, joka muutti Frendit ja Hansat Ruokavarastoiksi ja ainoan jäljelle jääneen Tapulin Etujätiksi. Kuten tiedetään, Vihurin kaupat siirtyivät Tradekalle (nyk. Suomen Lähikauppa Oy) ja Ruokavarastot muuttuivat Siwoiksi ja Valintataloiksi. Lentokentän laidalla oleva Euromarket lopetetaan vielä tänä vuonna.

Lappeenranta - kuten varmasti moni muukin kaupunki - on hyvä esimerkki siitä, miten kauppa keskittyy kahdelle ketjulle, jotka pystyvät keskittämään kaupan suuriin yksiköihin. Ennen vahva maakunnallinen Suni on kutistunut markkinaosuudeltaan pieneksi lähikauppaketjuksi, ja välillä heikko tuottajain osuuskauppa on kasvanut markkinaykköseksi viemällä kaikki parhaat kauppapaikat. Kymmenen vuotta sitten ei Etelä-Karjalan Osuuskaupalla ollut Lappeenrannassa kuin yksi päivittäistavarakauppa, keskustan Sokos.

----------


## TEP70

> Ai ravintola tuli sen tilalle. No eipä ollut sitten enää tekkaripojuilla pitkä matka bisselle.


Kehitys on pyörähtänyt tässä asiassa jo täyden ympyrän. Iltatähti oli vielä 2000-luvun alussa kova menopaikka, jonne tultiin jopa keskustasta. Itsekin ehdin tästä nauttia vielä vuonna 2003. Sitten keskustaan rakennettiin uusia, suuria ja meneviä yökerhoja ja Iltatähti taantui ympäristönsä edellyttämälle tasolle. Ei sinne vedä porukkaa enää edes opiskelijabileet.

Oluttahan saa nyt jo aivan kampusalueelta, kun Cafe Bar G / G-piste avattiin vuonna 2005. Vai oliko se vuoden 2006 puolella, vompatti?  :Smile: 




> Lähin seuraava oli Uus-Lavolassa. Kourulassa ja Huhtiniemessä oli kanssa asianmukaisia kauppoja siihen aikaan.


Uus-Lavolassahan on edelleen Siwa. Onkohan nyt kyse samasta kaupasta? Tosin rakennus taitaa olla sen verran uusi, ettei sitä vielä 80-luvulla tainnut olla.

----------


## vompatti

> Oluttahan saa nyt jo aivan kampusalueelta, kun Cafe Bar G / G-piste avattiin vuonna 2005. Vai oliko se vuoden 2006 puolella, vompatti?


Ei se nyt ainakaan 2006 ollut. Voisin äänestää jopa vuotta 2003 tai 2004.




> Uus-Lavolassahan on edelleen Siwa. Onkohan nyt kyse samasta kaupasta? Tosin rakennus taitaa olla sen verran uusi, ettei sitä vielä 80-luvulla tainnut olla.


Siwa näyttää uudelta, sillä ruma betonimöhkäle on päällystetty uudelleen joskus 2000-luvun alussa. Muutaman sadan metrin päässä Siwasta on joku puutarhamyymälä, joka toimii entisen K-kaupan tiloissa. 

Tradeka/EKA ei tainnut 1990-luvulla uusia myymälöitään lainkaan, sillä saneeraus kohdistui aivan muuhun kuin kiinteään omaisuuteen. Siten periaatteessa jokainen Siwa on joko 1990-lukua edeltävältä ajalta tai 2000-luvulta (poislukien tietysti Wihurin ja Tradekan päivittäistavarakaupan yhdistymisen tuomat uudet myymälät).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oluttahan saa nyt jo aivan kampusalueelta, kun Cafe Bar G / G-piste avattiin vuonna 2005. Vai oliko se vuoden 2006 puolella, vompatti?


No johan se kesti. Jo 80-luvulla yritti ylioppilaskunta anoa anniskeluoikeuksia laihoin tuloksin, koska kaupungin fiskaalien mielestä se johtaisi vain katastrofiin.

Kun ei muuta mahdollisuutta järjestää actionia Skinnarilaan ollut, niin pidettiin saunailta -bileitä sekalaiselle joukolle asuntoloiden kerhotiloissa ja Parkin väestösuojassa toimi kemistikillan salakapakka. Isompia juhlia järjestettiin sitten keskustan kapakoissa.

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> No johan se kesti. Jo 80-luvulla yritti ylioppilaskunta anoa anniskeluoikeuksia laihoin tuloksin, koska kaupungin fiskaalien mielestä se johtaisi vain katastrofiin.


Anniskeluravintola Skinnarilassa oli jo ennen G-pistettä. Ylioppilaskunnan omistama Aalef hoiti yliopiston ja ylioppilastalon ravintoloita. Ylioppilastalon ravintolassa toimi iltaisin Laser Pub, jossa tarjottiin pizzan lisäksi ainakin olutta, kenties vahvempiakin. Yliopisto kilpailutti ravintolatoiminnan, jolloin voittajaksi tuli Sodexho. Sodexho joutui sopimusehtojen mukaan pitämään Laser Pubia vuoden. Samanaikaisesti kuin yhteisestä päätöksestä Laser Pubin käyttö päättyi; koko pubissa ei nähty muita asiakkaita kuin Nipa. Luonnollisesti Sodexho lopetti Laser Pubin vuoden sopimuksen päätyttyä, koska päivittäinen liikevaihto taisi jäädä alle kympin. Tämä Laser Pub aloitti toimintansa ilmeisesti pian yo-talon valmistumisen jälkeen 1990-luvulla, jolloin Rainer oli jo valmistunut.

Jätin tässä viestissä mainitsematta mahdolliset salakapakat ja venäläisen viinan trokarit. 

Pari viimeisintä viestiä ei liity enää mitenkään kauppaan. Pitäisikö perustaa oma ketjunsa lappeen Rannan kapakoille?

----------


## ultrix

> Nykytilanne on, että ainakin Tampereella on asuinalueita joilla ei ole kunnollista omaa ruokakauppaa.


Oma asuinalueeni Viinikka on myös yhdenlainen väliinputoaja: lähimmät kaupat ovat Järvensivulla (Sale) ja Nekalassa (K-Supermarket ja K-Market), lisäksi on viisikaistaisen Lempääläntien väärällä puolella entinen Viinikan Esso, nykyinen Pirkanmaan osuuskaupan liikenneasema, jonka ruokavalikoima on hyvin rajoittunut, lähinnä kuivamuonaa, pakasteita ja grillikänkkyä. Käytännössä asioin 80 % ruokakauppa-asioinnistani teollisuusalueelle rakennetussa K-Supermarketissa, jonne kävelymatka on vajaa kilometri, josta kolmannes myymälärakennuksen ja kadun välisen parkkipaikan poikki.





> Esim. meillä Pispalan / Hyhkyn alueella tai lähellä oli viime vuosiin asti vain kaksi pientä kauppaa (K-Tahmelan valinta ja Epilän Valintatalo)


Onhan Hyhkyssä omakin kauppa, nimittäin Haapalinnankylän Valintatalo. Se on ehkä vähän piilossa Vaitinaronkadun ja Pispalan valtatien risteyksessä olevan tiilisen liikerakennuksen alakerrassa, sisäänkäynti sisäpihalla.





> Haaveilla voisi tietysti tilanteesta, jossa meillä olisi kävelymatkan päässä kauppa, jossa olisi oikea palvelulihatiski (jossa tuoreet marinoimattomat lihat ja leikkeleet), hyvä valikoima juustoja, oikea leivostiski (ei pelkkiä dallaspullia) sekä take away deli, josta saisi valmiita annoksia mukaan (mieluiten myös sushia). Tällaisiahan näkee maailmalla, mutta ei meillä Suomessa. Sellaisessa olisi ilo asioida, varsinkin jos saisi henkilökohtaista palvelua ja kauppias vaikka tilaisi ne tavarat joita haluan, mutta joita ei ole vakiovalikoimissa.


Helsinkiin (ja myös Porvooseen!) on viime aikoina syntynyt kuin sieniä sateella deli-tyyppisiä ruokakauppoja. En ole itse niissä juuri asioinut, mutta konsepti on sinänsä hyvä. Tosin tässä elämäntilanteessa varattomana sivarina/opiskelijana minulla ei ole varaa sellaisissa asioida.  :Very Happy: 

Parhaimmillaanhan delit toimivat siellä, missä on kiireisiä ihmisvirtoja: eli joukkoliikenteen asemilla. Varsinkin vaihtoterminaaleissa, mutta myös pienemmässä mittakaavassa tavallisilla pysäkeillä ja asemilla. Deliherkkuja ja matkalippuja myyvä pikkuinen kioski odotushuoneessa vaikkapa Keskustorin ratikkapysäkillä voisi olla aika taatun tuoton bisnes. Lähijuna-asemille vaikkapa Lielahteen, Kangasalle tai Orivedelle mahtuisi vähän isompi deli ja asemakahvila ja keskusliikenneasemaperiaatteen mukaisesti vaikka postikin.  :Wink:

----------


## jawahl

> Esim. meillä Pispalan / Hyhkyn alueella tai lähellä oli viime vuosiin asti vain kaksi pientä kauppaa (K-Tahmelan valinta ja Epilän Valintatalo), molempiin hieman liian pitkä kävelymatka ruokakassien kantamista ajatellen ja toisaalta niukahko valikoima. Jokin aika sitten Ahjolan viereen avattiin Sale, jonka sijanti on joukkoliikennettä ajatellen ideaali (vähän kaukana kylläkin meiltä), mutta valikoima on edelleen aivan liian suppea. Kuten jossain viestissä karrikoin, läheltä saa vain Coop Xtraa ja Euroshopperia.


Tässä yhteydessä on pakko mainita Pyynikintorilla palveleva legendaarinen Pyynikintorin liha. Konsepti on täydellinen: 

Kauppa sijaitsee aivan kymmenien eri bussilinjojen pysäkkien vieressä. Bussilla kotinurkille ja siitä kätevästi kaupan kautta kotiin. 
Toisaalta mm. itse dallaillen monesti keskustakäynnin jälkeen pienen kulttuurikävelyn merkeissä Pyynikin torille viihtyisän Aleksanterin puiston läpi ja teen ostokseni Pyynikintorin lihassa. Lähes kaupan oven vierestä on helkutin helppo hypätä kotiin vievään nysseen.

Mikä parasta, kauppa on Suomen viimeisimpiä (ellei viimeisin) monopoliketjuvapaa kauppa, josta saa aina tuoreet lihat, vihannekset, kalat, leivät ja taloustarvikkeet asiantuntevan ja erinomaisen hyvän palvelun kera! Mitään vastaavaa ei voi edes kuvitella automarkettien harmaudessa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onhan Hyhkyssä omakin kauppa, nimittäin Haapalinnankylän Valintatalo. Se on ehkä vähän piilossa Vaitinaronkadun ja Pispalan valtatien risteyksessä olevan tiilisen liikerakennuksen alakerrassa, sisäänkäynti sisäpihalla.


Tuota tarkoitin. Olikos Epilässä jossain kauempana toinenkin Valintatalo? Linnuntietä matka Haapalinnankylän Valintataloon voi näyttää lyhyeltä, mutta välissä on moottoritie. Todellinen kulkureitti (kaksi vaihtoehtoa: joko Pispalanvaltatien tai Pispan palvelukeskuksen vierestä Peurankadun kautta) on vähän turhan pitkä, jotta kasseja jaksaisi raahata, varsinkin suhteessa valikoimaan ja laatuun. Yhteenlaskettu kävelymatka esim. Stockalta tai Sokokselta bussipysäkille ja Pispalantorin pysäkiltä kotiin on reilusti lyhyempi eli näin voisi sanoa, että meidän kannalta keskustan tavaratalot ovat lähempänä kuin lähin lähikauppa.

Muuten, kun nyt kerran parjasin kyseisen Valintatalon tuotteiden laatua niin annetaan konkreettinen esimerkki: kerran hämmästyin tuolla kuinka edullisesti porsaan ulkofilettä sai palana. Taisi olla tanskalaista lihaa alunperin. Ostin.  Kotona totesin, että maku oli kerrassaan kuvottavan teollinen. Lienee injektoitu jotain suolamarinadiliuosta koko kimpale täyteen niin että paino saatiin ylös keinotekoisesti ja näin hyvä kate halvasta myyntihinnasta huolimatta. Loppu meni valitettavasti roskiin, ei sitä kestänyt syödä, ei edes pinnistelemällä ja ajattelemalla että halvalla sai.

Tosin täytyy sanoa, että Valintataloissakin on eroja. Esimerkiksi Amurin Valintatalo tuntuu huomattavasti tasokkaammalta, ja vaikka se ei ole mikään Stockmann tai Sokos, niin jos kiireessä joutuu poikkeamaan ohi ajaessa, niin sieltä useimmiten sentään saa jotain syötäväksi kelpaavaa.




> Helsinkiin (ja myös Porvooseen!) on viime aikoina syntynyt kuin sieniä sateella deli-tyyppisiä ruokakauppoja. En ole itse niissä juuri asioinut, mutta konsepti on sinänsä hyvä. Tosin tässä elämäntilanteessa varattomana sivarina/opiskelijana minulla ei ole varaa sellaisissa asioida.


Miksi muuten deli-tyyppisen ruokakaupan välttämättä tarvitsee olla sikamaisen kallis hinnoiltaan? Sanoisin että kilpailu ei pelaa. Jos sopivia liikehuoneistoja olisi tarjolla kelvollisilla ehdoilla, tukusta saisi tavaraa samoilla hinnoilla kuin hypermarketit ja työvoima ei olisi niin sikamaisen kallista ja ehdoiltaan jäykkää, niin tuollaisia syntyisi varmaan kuin sieniä sateella muuallekin Suomeen. Tosin voihan olla, että tässä ollaan vasta näkemässä uuden trendin syntyä. Kun tuollaisia tulee ja asiakkaat havaitsevat ne hyviksi, niin niitä tulee lisää.




> Parhaimmillaanhan delit toimivat siellä, missä on kiireisiä ihmisvirtoja: eli joukkoliikenteen asemilla. Varsinkin vaihtoterminaaleissa, mutta myös pienemmässä mittakaavassa tavallisilla pysäkeillä ja asemilla. Deliherkkuja ja matkalippuja myyvä pikkuinen kioski odotushuoneessa vaikkapa Keskustorin ratikkapysäkillä voisi olla aika taatun tuoton bisnes. Lähijuna-asemille vaikkapa Lielahteen, Kangasalle tai Orivedelle mahtuisi vähän isompi deli ja asemakahvila ja keskusliikenneasemaperiaatteen mukaisesti vaikka postikin.


Juurikin. Tai sitten tuo Pispalan Sale (joka on juuri bussipysäkin vieressä, ja toivottavasti viereen tulee pian lähijuna-asema ja pikaraitiotien pysäkki) olisi aivan ideaali puoliksi deli-tyyppisessä käytössä. Näkeehän sen siitä viereisestä R-Kioskista kuinka konseptin kehittäminen toimii. Aikaisemmin kun siinä oli posti, koko kiinteistö oli unelias. Postin vaihto R-Kioskiksi tuskin olisi yksin auttanut. Mutta kun siinä on nyt R-Kioski, jonka yhteydessä postipalvelut joka päivä klo 21.30 asti, niin johan on vilinää. Sale toi oman osansa asiakkaita lisää eli varmasti on synergiaa. Jos Salesta vielä tehtäisiin vähän tasokkaampi kauppa, niin tuonnehan jonotettaisiin sisään.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tässä yhteydessä on pakko mainita Pyynikintorilla palveleva legendaarinen Pyynikintorin liha. Konsepti on täydellinen:  [...] Mikä parasta, kauppa on Suomen viimeisimpiä (ellei viimeisin) monopoliketjuvapaa kauppa, josta saa aina tuoreet lihat, vihannekset, kalat, leivät ja taloustarvikkeet asiantuntevan ja erinomaisen hyvän palvelun kera! Mitään vastaavaa ei voi edes kuvitella automarkettien harmaudessa.


Tiedän liikkeen. Se tiedetään laadukkaaksi. Harmi vaan ei tule poikettua, kun Pyynikintori on vähän syrjässä normaaleilta kulkureiteiltäni. Siis tarkoittaa että ohi menen päivittäin, mutta siinä ei ole mitään muuta synergiaa minkä vuoksi poiketa. Kuten kirjakauppaa, jossa pyörähtää ostosten lomassa.

Tosin taidanpa pistää korvan taakse tämän ajatuksen. Pyynikintorilla on jopa maksutonta pysäköintitilaa joten autollakaan liikkeellä ollessa poikkeamisen ei pitäisi olla lainkaan mahdotonta.

----------


## ultrix

> Mikä parasta, kauppa on Suomen viimeisimpiä (ellei viimeisin) monopoliketjuvapaa kauppa, josta saa aina tuoreet lihat, vihannekset, kalat, leivät ja taloustarvikkeet asiantuntevan ja erinomaisen hyvän palvelun kera! Mitään vastaavaa ei voi edes kuvitella automarkettien harmaudessa.


Onko Pyynikintorin Liha oikeasti laadukas kauppa? Olen muutaman kerran käynyt siellä ja arvostan oligopolien ulkopuolelle jättäytymistä ja palvelutiskejä, mutta liike on kovin nuhjuinen ja epähygieenisen oloinen. Lattia on ollut joka kerta törkyinen, hevi-osastolla liikaa homeisia hedelmiä ja pullatiskissä vilisi sokerimuurahaisia munkkien kimpussa. Tästä ekstrapoloimalla olen päätellyt, ettei lihaakaan uskalla ostaa.




> Tuota tarkoitin. Olikos Epilässä jossain kauempana toinenkin Valintatalo?


Joo, Epilänkadun ja Pispalan valtatien kulmassa ihan radassa kiinni on seuraava. Lielahden asemalta olisi melko lailla yhtä lyhyt kävelymatka kumpaankin Valintataloon, mutta silti tiheästi rakennetulla Hyhkyn-Epilän alueella lienee markkinarakoa toisenlaisen konseptin kaupalle. Hassua, että tuolla alueella Suomen Lähikaupalla on suorastaan vähittäiskaupan monopoli, kotiani lähimmät kyseisen ketjun kaupat ovat legendaarinen Koikkarin EKA (nykyinen Euromarket), Koskikeskuksen Valintatalo ja Rantaperkiön Siwa. 





> Miksi muuten deli-tyyppisen ruokakaupan välttämättä tarvitsee olla sikamaisen kallis hinnoiltaan? Sanoisin että kilpailu ei pelaa. Jos sopivia liikehuoneistoja olisi tarjolla kelvollisilla ehdoilla, tukusta saisi tavaraa samoilla hinnoilla kuin hypermarketit ja työvoima ei olisi niin sikamaisen kallista ja ehdoiltaan jäykkää, niin tuollaisia syntyisi varmaan kuin sieniä sateella muuallekin Suomeen. Tosin voihan olla, että tässä ollaan vasta näkemässä uuden trendin syntyä. Kun tuollaisia tulee ja asiakkaat havaitsevat ne hyviksi, niin niitä tulee lisää.


Niin no eipä sen välttämättä tarvitsekaan. Tampereella eniten deli-tyyppiset kaupat taitavat olla Stockan deli-osaston lisäksi asematunnelin ja Hervantakeskuksen Siwat, Koskipuiston R-kioski ja Kalevan K-Extra - ainakin näin pikaisesti ajateltuna. Silti nämä eivät ole ihan sitä, mitä tulevaisuudessa deleiltä edellytetään: paljon tuoretta, valmista ja painotus lähiruualla ja luomulla.






> Jos Salesta vielä tehtäisiin vähän tasokkaampi kauppa, niin tuonnehan jonotettaisiin sisään.


S-ryhmä voisi tsiigailla vielä olemassa olevia Sokos Herkkuja ja muuttaa muut myymälät sen kaltaisiksi. Salejen ja S-markettien värimaailma on aivan liian räikeä ja huonolla tavalla halvan oloinen, kun Sokos Herkussa se on maltillinen ja miellyttävä. Jos Pispalan Sale olisi miniatyyriversio Sokoksen Herkusta paitsi ilmeeltään myös valikoimaltaan, sinne todennäköisesti jonotettaisiin.  :Wink:

----------


## jawahl

> Onko Pyynikintorin Liha oikeasti laadukas kauppa? Olen muutaman kerran käynyt siellä ja arvostan oligopolien ulkopuolelle jättäytymistä ja palvelutiskejä, mutta liike on kovin nuhjuinen ja epähygieenisen oloinen. Lattia on ollut joka kerta törkyinen, hevi-osastolla liikaa homeisia hedelmiä ja pullatiskissä vilisi sokerimuurahaisia munkkien kimpussa. Tästä ekstrapoloimalla olen päätellyt, ettei lihaakaan uskalla ostaa.


Olen asioinut n. kerran viikossa puodissa 5 v. ajan, enkä ole löytänyt mitään valitettavaa. No, yhden kerran graaviin loheen oli lipsahtanut liikaa suolaa, mutta siinä se. Paljon Pyynikin alueen (vaativia) asiakkaitakin aina käy ja suurin osa heistä vakikävijöitä ja kovasti tyytyväisiä.

Lihat ja leikkeleet ovat olleet monopoliketjujen laatua, kalafileet aina saman päivän aamulta suoraan kalastajalta (silloin kun saalista on tullut), vihannekset lähikunnista, leivät tuoreita ja valmistuotteiden päivämäärät kohdallaan. 
Kylmälaitteet ovat pieniä, mutta hyvin toimivia. 
Bonuksena kaupasta löytyy aika usein myös erikoistuotteita. Valikoima onkin todella kattava niin pieneksi kaupaksi.

Kauppias myös kertoo, jos esim. vihanneksissa on uudempaa ja vanhempaa erää. Vastailee myös auliisti kysymyksiin, eikä "pakkomyy" mitään, vaikka puhelias onkin. 
Kauppa on sisältä toki vanhanajan henkeä huokuva ja mm. lattialaatat varmaan 50...60 luvulta. Tämä on mielestäni vain positiivinen asia. Mihinkään lattiaan tai muurahaisiin en ole edes kiinnittänyt huomiota. Onhan noita harmittomia muurahaisia missä vaan. Mielestäni siisteyden osalta puoti ei poikkeakaan ainakaan negatiivisesti vastaavasta Siwasta tai Valintatalosta mitenkään.
Prismaa tai Kitymarkettia en ole tarvinnut enää vuosiin, enkä tarvitse niin kauan kuin näitä palvelevia lähi- ja erikoiskauppoja on, joiden vieressä hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet.

Jan W.

----------


## hylje

Osaavatko kaupan alaa tuntevat valaista, minkä takia teollisuusaluekaupan parkkipaikat ovat nimenomaan kadun ja liiketilan välissä, jotta kadulta olisi mahdollisimman pitkä kävelymatka ovelle? Bussilla tulevat asiakkaat halutaan pitää poissa, mutta miksi?

Koska kadun suojatiet parkkipaikan ja kaupan välillä ovat niin vaarallisia? Koska autoilijan ei sovi kävellä enempää kenenkään muun kun toisen autoilijan takia? Koska takapihan vapaata parkkitilaa ei näe jos kauppa on tiellä? Koska bussilla ei kulje ketään?

Ajattelin, että vastaus löytyisi jo foorumilta, mutta foorumin omat hakutoiminnot (ja/tai käyttötaidot) ovat karmeita ja oma Google-fu on liian heikko tarkoitukseen.

p.s. Teoriassa hyvien bussiyhteyksien päässä olevan Vantaan Jumbon bussipysäkeiltä kauppakeskukseen siirtyminen edellyttää pitkää kiertoreittiä parkkihallin läpi pääovelle. Jumbossa on uudelle puolelle sivuovet parkkihalliin monesta kohtaa. Parit portaikot on bussipysäkeitä varten tehty, jotta ei tarvitse kiertää ihan niin pitkältä, mutta reunan n. 30-40m paksua liiketilaa halkova suora polku kauppakeskusbulevardille on ilmeisesti aivan liian kallis hyötyynsä nähden. Niin varmaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osaavatko kaupan alaa tuntevat valaista, minkä takia teollisuusaluekaupan parkkipaikat ovat nimenomaan kadun ja liiketilan välissä, jotta kadulta olisi mahdollisimman pitkä kävelymatka ovelle?


Eiköhän tämä johdu siitä, että kaupan suunnittelussa asiakkaat tulevat kauppaan autolla, ja vain autoileviin asiakkaisiin panostetaan. Tätä ajattelua tukevat mielikuvat siitä, että auton omistava asiakas on rikas ja ostaa enemmän.

Kaupan alalle autoileva asiakas on mieleen myös siksi, että autoileva asiakas kustantaa itse kaupalle kuuluvan jakeluliikenteen. Keskusliikkeet pitävät sitten yllä mielikuvaa siitä, että autolla kaupassa asiointi on kuluttajalle muka edullista. Pienten lähellä olevien kauppojen hinnat pidetään korkeampina kuin kaupungin laidoilla tai ulkopuolella olevien automarkettien.

Autoilevan asiakkaan ostovoima on tietenkin pienempmi kuin autottoman, koska suuri osa tuloista kuluu autoon. Mutta huomatkaa, että päivittäistavarakauppa on tullut myös auto- ja polttoainebusinekseen, jotta he saisivat senkin osan kuluttajan rahoista, joka on mennyt toistaiseksi vielä ohi.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eiköhän tämä johdu siitä, että kaupan suunnittelussa asiakkaat tulevat kauppaan autolla, ja vain autoileviin asiakkaisiin panostetaan. Tätä ajattelua tukevat mielikuvat siitä, että auton omistava asiakas on rikas ja ostaa enemmän.


Keskustan tavarataloissa ainakin Tampereella sentään ajo parkkihalliin on järjestään jostain muualta kuin paraatipuolelta. Autollahan ei niin kovin haittaa kiertää se kortteli ja ajaa takaa sisään. Ja jalankulkijat mukaanlukien joukkoliikennematkustajat tulevat pääovesta. Hypermarketeissa on tasan päinvastoin.

Tekisi mieli ehdottaa, että kaavamääräyksissä tulisi jatkossa vaatia että hypermarketit, supermarketit ja muut vastaavat liikkeet (joita muistaakseni vielä 1980-luvun alussa kutsuttiin suoraan nimellä "automarket" -- Tampereella taitaa ainakin Kalevassa olla jokunen tällainen viitta jäljelläkin?) sijoitettaisiin tontillaan aina välittömästi tontin siihen laitaan, jossa pääasiallinen katu kulkee ja siihen suuntaan täytyisi myös olla pääsisäänkäynti. Jos samalle tontille sijoitettaisiin useita liikkeitä niin ne tulisi sijoittaa siten, että rakennusten väliin tai keskelle muodostuu sisäpiha, jota käytetään pysäköintiin. Tällöin liikkeiden julkisivut olisivat kadulle päin ja välittömästi kiinni jalkakäytävässä, mikä tarkoittaisi että liikkeisiin olisi helppo tulla jalan tai kyseistä katua käyttävällä joukkoliikenteellä. Näin päästäisiin pikkuhiljaa kohti normaalia ruutukaavaa ja umpikortteleita, ja kaupunkikuva siistiytyisi.




> Mutta huomatkaa, että päivittäistavarakauppa on tullut myös auto- ja polttoainebusinekseen, jotta he saisivat senkin osan kuluttajan rahoista, joka on mennyt toistaiseksi vielä ohi.


Hupaisa tai vähemmän hupaisa esimerkki tästä ovat ABC-asemat. Poikkesin ohimennen taannoin eräänä lauantai-iltana Tampereella Kalevan ABC-asemalle tarkoituksena ostaa paketti riisipiirakoita, joka oli jäänyt uupumaan. Leukahan siinä loksahti auki. Tosiasiassa tuo on pääasiassa ruokakauppa, jonka yhteydessä on kahvila ja jos joku nyt välttämättä haluaa niin poltteneisteitäkin saa pihasta muutamasta pumpusta. Se mikä differoi tämän "ABC-marketin" keskiverto S-marketista on aukioloajat eli 24h joka päivä. Valikoimakin oli yllättävän hyvä: riisipiirakoita oli enemmän erilaisia kuin Stockalla ja löytyi sieltä jopa parmankinkkuakin, minkä huomioin lievästi huvittuneena. Asiakkaita oli kauppa täynnä, ja oli vain tuuria ettei tarvinnut kovin pitkään jonottaa kassalle.

Onko tämä kaupan tulevaisuus Suomessa? Päivittäistavarat käydään ostamassa huoltoasemalta? Toivottavasti ei. Mutta täytyy silti sanoa, että nuo aukioloajat ovat hyvät. Minulle on toisinaan käynyt niin, että kun työpäivä venähtää liian iltamyöhään niin ruokaostokset jäävät tekemättä. Hyvä tietää, että on edes joku paikka mistä ruokaa saa ympäri vuorokauden jos ei Pizpalan (myös auki 24h) purilainen maistu tai niiden minimarketista löydy haluttua tuotetta.

Mieluummin kyllä näkisin näitä 24h-kauppoja kaupungin keskustassa, missä olisi helppoa poiketa muutenkin kuin autolla.

Pikanttina yksityiskohtana mainittakoon, että lähtiessämme sieltä Kalevan ABC:ltä lähistöllä näytti joku nuoripari kantavan isoa ABC-aseman ruokakassia jalan kotiinpäin. Että niin sitä mennään jalan huoltoasemalle ruokaostoksille.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mieluummin kyllä näkisin näitä 24h-kauppoja kaupungin keskustassa, missä olisi helppoa poiketa muutenkin kuin autolla.


Jo 1970-luvulla olen asioinut ulkomailla n. 50 m2 ruokakaupoissa, jotka olivat auki 24 h tai sitten tyypillisesti 14-02 tai muuta vastaavaa. Eli silloin, kun ihmisillä on parhaiten aikaa käydä kaupassa. Eli eivät ole töissä mutta ovat muuten liikkeellä. Näitä liikkeitä oli nimenomaan asutuksen keskellä, siis ruutukaava-alueella mutta myös lähiöiden pohjakerroksissa. Tuolloin taisi Suomessa olla ankarasti kiellettyä pitää edes kioskia auki joskus 21 jälkeen.

Mutta en ihmettele ABC-myymälöiden ja vastaavien suosiota. Bensa-asemathan sijaitsevat autoyhteiskunnan näkökulmasta parhaan saavutettavuuden paikoissa. Eihän bensaa tietenkään voi myydä puistossa tai kävelyalueella. Lisäksi bensiksillä on totuttu tehokkuuteen. Asiakas hoidetaan (=rahastetaan) nopeasti, ja kassa ei ole ainoastaan rahankeeruun vaan myös muun palvelun piste. Asiakkaan ei ole pakko kiertää hyllysokkeloa Ikean tapaan voidakseen ostaa bensan lisäksi vaikka purkin maitoa. Maidon tarvitsija poikkeaa kylmäkaapille, jos ei tarvite, voi mennä suoraan kassalle. Neste taisi pari vuotta sitten mainostaakin bensismyymälöitään juuri vaivattomuudella ja nopeudella.

Bensismarketeista on kasvamassa kyläkeskuksia. Periaatteessa samasta syystä kuin aikanaan kasvoivat asemakylät. Nyt vain sillä erotuksella, että myös maaseudun yhdyskuntarakenne eriytyy voimakkaasti. Asemakylällä asuttiin, mutta motarin tai valtatien kupeessa ei kukaan halua asua, vaikka siellä ovatkin kaikki kylän palvelut. Maaseudulla on vielä huomattava, että 16-vuotiaiden traktorialla-ajon oikeus vain tukee tällaista kehitystä. Kylille pääsee ajopelillä pitkänkin matkaan jo alle ajokortti-iässä.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Maaseudulla on vielä huomattava, että 16-vuotiaiden traktorialla-ajon oikeus vain tukee tällaista kehitystä.


Tuskinpa kovin paljon. Jollei traktorilla saisi ajaa, tultaisiin mopolla. Niinkuin varmasti suurin osa tulee nytkin. Vaikka sataisikin. Muuten kyllä olen vahvasti samaa mieltä.

----------


## ultrix

> Tekisi mieli ehdottaa, että kaavamääräyksissä tulisi jatkossa vaatia että hypermarketit, supermarketit ja muut vastaavat liikkeet (joita muistaakseni vielä 1980-luvun alussa kutsuttiin suoraan nimellä "automarket" -- Tampereella taitaa ainakin Kalevassa olla jokunen tällainen viitta jäljelläkin?) sijoitettaisiin tontillaan aina välittömästi tontin siihen laitaan, jossa pääasiallinen katu kulkee ja siihen suuntaan täytyisi myös olla pääsisäänkäynti. Jos samalle tontille sijoitettaisiin useita liikkeitä niin ne tulisi sijoittaa siten, että rakennusten väliin tai keskelle muodostuu sisäpiha, jota käytetään pysäköintiin. Tällöin liikkeiden julkisivut olisivat kadulle päin ja välittömästi kiinni jalkakäytävässä, mikä tarkoittaisi että liikkeisiin olisi helppo tulla jalan tai kyseistä katua käyttävällä joukkoliikenteellä. Näin päästäisiin pikkuhiljaa kohti normaalia ruutukaavaa ja umpikortteleita, ja kaupunkikuva siistiytyisi.


Erinomainen idea! Tämä kuuluu käsittääkseni kunnan toimivaltaan, josta voidaan määrätä rakennusjärjestyksessä tai kaupungin rakentamistapaohjeessa. Siitä vain yhteyttä ottamaan samanhenkisiin kaupunginvaltuutettuihin!

Auto-Market-kylttihän on muuten Kalevan Prismalle ja Koivistonkylän Euromarketille johtavien väylien opasteena edelleenkin.





> Onko tämä kaupan tulevaisuus Suomessa? Päivittäistavarat käydään ostamassa huoltoasemalta? Toivottavasti ei. Mutta täytyy silti sanoa, että nuo aukioloajat ovat hyvät.


En usko. Uuteen aukioloaikalakiin tulee näillä näkymin säännökset, jotka tekevät huoltismarketeista tasavertaiset muihin kauppaliikkeisiin: väliä ei ole sillä, myydäänkö "pääasiassa" polttonesteitä ja ajoneuvon varaosia vai ei, vain liikkeen pinta-ala ratkaisee. Tällöin twennyfohseven-kauppoja tulee




> Mieluummin kyllä näkisin näitä 24h-kauppoja kaupungin keskustassa, missä olisi helppoa poiketa muutenkin kuin autolla.


Tähän asti ongelmana onkin ollut juuri se, että aukiolo on ollut vapaata vain, jos myydään bensaa ja autonhuoltotarvikkeita, tai jos liikkeen pinta-ala on alle 100 m². Tampereenkaan ydinkeskustassa ei ole enää tilaa bensiksille (toisin kuin vielä 70-luvulla, jolloin Keskustorin pohjoislaidalla Grillin terassin kohdalla oli Unionin asema!), joten ainoat pitkän aukiolon kaupat ovat rautatieaseman Siwa (7-23) ja syrjemmällä Ratinan Nesteen yhteydessä toimiva K-[mini]market (24h). Uusi aukioloaikalaki korjannee tämän epäkohdan siten, että alle 400 neliön kauppojen aukiolo on vapaata.

Sitä paitsi muuten, Kalevan ABC:n sijaintihan on aivan loistava: kävelyetäisyydellä on kymmeniä tuhansia asiakkaita ja vierestä kulkee nelikaistaiset autotiet neljään suuntaan sekä joukkoliikenteen laatukäytävä: jopa yöbussilla pääsee tarvittaessa kauppaan!




> Pikanttina yksityiskohtana mainittakoon, että lähtiessämme sieltä Kalevan ABC:ltä lähistöllä näytti joku nuoripari kantavan isoa ABC-aseman ruokakassia jalan kotiinpäin. Että niin sitä mennään jalan huoltoasemalle ruokaostoksille.


Pari kertaa ollaan itsekin käyty puolisoni ja poikani kanssa täältä kolmen vartin kävelymatkan päästä iltalenkillä Kalevan ABC:lla kaupassa, viime käynnistä taitaa vieläkin olla jääkaapissa jotain sapuskaa. Tässä suunnassa kaupunkia olisi omakin ABC Lahdesjärvellä, mutta sinne on paljon pitempi kävelymatka ja valikoimakin on suppeampi.




> Neste taisi pari vuotta sitten mainostaakin bensismyymälöitään juuri vaivattomuudella ja nopeudella.


Neste "Quick Shopeja" taitaa vieläkin olla jossain, elleivät kaikki ole muuttuneet Suomen pienimmiksi K-marketeiksi.




> Bensismarketeista on kasvamassa kyläkeskuksia. Periaatteessa samasta syystä kuin aikanaan kasvoivat asemakylät. Nyt vain sillä erotuksella, että myös maaseudun yhdyskuntarakenne eriytyy voimakkaasti. Asemakylällä asuttiin, mutta motarin tai valtatien kupeessa ei kukaan halua asua, vaikka siellä ovatkin kaikki kylän palvelut.


Tämä kehitys siis pitää kääntää muuttamalla vanhat, hylätyt rautatieasemat todellisiksi asemakylien henkirei'iksi. Asemissa olisi potentiaali toimia ABC:ta vastaavina "joukkoliikenneasemina", jotka toimisivat lipunmyynnin (vastine bensanmyynnille) ja lämpimän odotustilan lisäksi kahviloina/ravintoloina, ruokakauppoina ja posteina. Tämä vähentäisi asemakylien autoriippuvuutta oleellisesti lisäten paikallisjunamatkustuksen osuutta.

Kunpa tulisi jokin sopiva rautatieasema täältä Tampereen seudulta sopivaan saumaan myyntiin niin voisi perustaa pilottihankkeena oman, yksityisen rautatieaseman eko-ruokakaupalla ja asemakahvilalla höystettynä. Tai sitten pitää vain tehtailla avoimia hakemuksia eri kauppaketjuihin, josko pääsisi joksikin "konseptikehittäjäksi" hallintotieteiden ylioppilaan kompetenssilla.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kunpa tulisi jokin sopiva rautatieasema täältä Tampereen seudulta sopivaan saumaan myyntiin niin voisi perustaa pilottihankkeena oman, yksityisen rautatieaseman eko-ruokakaupalla ja asemakahvilalla höystettynä. Tai sitten pitää vain tehtailla avoimia hakemuksia eri kauppaketjuihin, josko pääsisi joksikin "konseptikehittäjäksi" hallintotieteiden ylioppilaan kompetenssilla.


Hylkyyn menneitä rautatieasemiahan on myynnissä, mutta mistä saat asiakkaat kun kylä on kuollut koska junat ajavat vain ohi. Eli se varsinainen ongelma on se paikallisjuna, jonka järkkääminen on Suomessa käytännössä kielletty.

Antero

----------


## jawahl

> Tämä kehitys siis pitää kääntää muuttamalla vanhat, hylätyt rautatieasemat todellisiksi asemakylien henkirei'iksi. Asemissa olisi potentiaali toimia ABC:ta vastaavina "joukkoliikenneasemina", jotka toimisivat lipunmyynnin (vastine bensanmyynnille) ja lämpimän odotustilan lisäksi kahviloina/ravintoloina, ruokakauppoina ja posteina. Tämä vähentäisi asemakylien autoriippuvuutta oleellisesti lisäten paikallisjunamatkustuksen osuutta.


Liitteenä olevassa kuvakartassa Tampereen Tesoman liikekeskus ja (käyttämätön) lähijunaseisake. Tesoman nykyistä liikekeskustahan (sininen suorakulmio) ollaan kovalla tohinalla laajentamassa ja täysin uudistamassa. 
Erinomainen paikka uudistuvalle liikekeskukselle olisi aivan radan vieressä (punainen suorakulmio). Tontille mahtuisi vaikka mitä. 
Tämä tukisi myös todella hyvin Nokian-Siuronkosken suunnan lähijunaa yhtenä tärkeimpänä pääseisakkeena. 
Mutta mutta... Radan mainiota sijantia ei kuitenkaan olla missään vaiheessa suunnittelua tässä(kään) hankkeessa huomioitu. 
Kertonee siitä, että lähijunamahdollisuutta ei tosissaan edes haluta edistää? Tesoma on sentään aika merkittävä paikka lähijunan toimintaedellytyksiä ajatellen.

----------


## ultrix

> Hylkyyn menneitä rautatieasemiahan on myynnissä, mutta mistä saat asiakkaat kun kylä on kuollut koska junat ajavat vain ohi. Eli se varsinainen ongelma on se paikallisjuna, jonka järkkääminen on Suomessa käytännössä kielletty.


Senaatti-kiinteistöjen tarjousten aikaraja meni jo, enkä tässä elämäntilanteessa (siviilipalvelusmiehenä) muutenkaan voi aloittaa yritystoimintaa. Se, mikä jäi erityisehtona sanomatta onkin, että rautatieasemalla täytyy olla henkilöliikenteen pysähdyksiä!

----------


## Hartsa

> Anttila on ollut Citycon Oy:n omistamassa kauppakeskus Iso-Kristiinassa vuodesta 1987 ja vuokrasopimus päättyy ensi kesänä. Hyrymäkeen keskustan ulkopuolelle rakennusyhtiö Oka rakentaa liikerakennusta joka valmistuu ensi kesänä. 
> 
> Kaupungin päättäjät pelkäävät keskustan autioitumista eivätkä halua päästää Anttilaa pysyvästi Hyrymäkeen.


Puolitoista vuotta sitten kun tuota Hyrymäen kauppakeskusta rakennettiin niin Anttila uhkasi lähteä kaupungista jos ei saa siirtyä Hyrymäkeen. Lopulta asiassa kävi niin että kaupunki ei lupaa antanut ja vuokrasopimuksen jatko nykyisessä paikassa onnistuikin nopeasti ja Anttila on edelleen kauppakeskus Isossa Kristiinassa. Minkäänlaista katkoa Anttilan toimintaan ei edes tullut vaikka puolitoista vuotta sitten peloteltiin että vuokrasopimuksen jatkaminen on niin vaikeaa.

Viime torstaina kyseiseen Hyrymäen kauppakeskukseen avattiin Kodin Ykkönen joka on hyvin samankaltainen kauppa kuin Anttila. Minä en ihmettelisi jos keskustan Anttila lopetettaisiin ja näin Anttila pääsisi alkuperäiseen tavoitteeseensa siirtää kauppa keskustan ulkopuolelle markettialueelle. Toivottavasti näin ei kuitenkaan tapahdu. Luulisin että keskustassakin asiakkaita riittää, käyhän Lappeenrannassa paljon venäläisiä turisteja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:36 ----------

Etelä-Saimaan artikkelissa Keskon aluejohtaja vakuuttaa Anttilan säilyvän keskustassa koska tavarataloilla on eri konseptit.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen kulkenut ja kuljen joukkoliikenteessä kantamusten kanssa, mutta en yleensä ruuhka-aikaan. Joukkoliikenne ei korvaa eikä kilpaile kerran-viikossa-kauppakeskuksessa-autolla -elämän kanssa. Joukkoliikenne-elämässä tavarat kulkevat jakeluliikenteellä. Mieluiten niin lähelle, että kassien kanssa ei tarvitse mennä täyteen kuormattuihin joukkoliikennevälineisiin. Mutta ymmärrän kyllä murheesi, sillä em. periaatetta eivät meillä kaavoittajat, liikennesuunnittelijat ja kaupan ala ymmärrä. Tosin poikkeuksiakin on. Esim. Jätkäsaaressa kaupat tulevat ratikkapysäkkien yhteyteen. Siis kun tulet kotiin, teet ostoksesi poistuttuasi ratikasta ja kannat ne kotiovelle. Kantomatka on jopa lyhyempi kuin parkkiluolasta auton penkiltä. Mahtaakohan joskus vielä yleistyä ostoskärryt myös lähiöiden pakkipaikoilla?


Kaikilla ei ole mahdollisuutta asua sellaisissa kaupunginosissa joissa on kauppa joka korttelissa. Satoja tuhansia pääkaupunkiseudun asukasta asuvat lähiöissä jossa kauppamatka on usein kilometrin luokkaa. Se ei silti tarkoita että se kauppa olis automarket, vaan usein ihan tyypillinen lähikauppakeskus josta löytyy ne tavarat mitä päivittäin tarvitsee. Jos perheesseen ei ole siunaantunut valtavaa lapsikatrasta niin sellaisen perheen päivittäisten ostosten kotiinkuljettamiseksi ei tarvitse välttämättä autoa, mutta joko muskeleita tai sittten mahdollisuus kuljettaa ne joukkoliikenteessä. Jos matka on vain kilometri tai pari niin sen voi sesitä, no problem. 

Mutta joskus iskee perheenäidille tai perheenisälle houkutus käydä työmatkan jälkeen vaikkapa Helsingin keskustan tavaratalojen tai vaikkapa Itäkeskuksen tai Sellon suurkauppakeskusten alennusmyynneissä. Ja silloin ostoskassit ovat normaalia suuremmat. Ja matka sieltä kotiin pidempi. Ja joukkoliikennevälineessä ne on saatava mahtumaan johonkin. Ja kun samaan aikaan on liikkeellä useita samoilla asioilla liikkuvia henkilöitä niin soppa on valmis jos ei kasseja saa mihinkään. 

Kaupan alalla on vastaus tähän haasteeseen. Sen nimi on Automarket. Se houkuttelee nimenomaan sellaisia epätoivoisia perheenäitejä ja isiä jotka ovat kyllästyneitä kassien raahaamiseen ruuhka-aikaan joukkoliikenteessä. Automarkettiin ei mennä joukkoliikenteellä ostoksille. Itäkeskus ja Sello eivät ole näinollen aitoja automarketteja, selllaisia ovat Vantaan Jumbo, Lempäälän Ideapark ja Espoon Lommilaan keskelle-ei mitään suunnitteliilla oleva jättikauppakeskus. Automarketin idea on nimenomaan että sinne mennään oleskelemaan koko lauantaipäiväksi. Sellaisista perheistä joilla ei ole autoa eivät kauppiaat ole muutenkaan kiinnostuneita koska he eivät ostaisi niistä riittävän paljon että tällaisten keskusten ylläpito kannattaisi. Lisäksi täytyy muistaa että Suomen 2 suurinta keskusliikettä harjoittavat myös sekä autojen maahantuontia että polttonesteiden myyntiä joten heillä on oma lehmä ojassa.

Kaupan alan idea on vieraanuuttaa asiakkaat tunkkaisista keskustan tavarataloista ja pienistä lähikaupoista. Kaavoittajat ja kaupunkien virkamiehet vastaavasti joutuvat tasapainoilemaan koska asukkaista varsinkin lähiöissä osa ovat hylänneet ostoksilla  käynnin kävellen ja joukkoliikenteellä ja nämä asukkaat vaativat kovaäänisimmin automarketteja. Ne ovat lähinnä vain idealisteja jotka vastustavat niitä.

Joka tapauksessa, viestini oli se että jos joukkoliikenteessä tavaroiden kuljetusmahdollisuudet ei oteta huomioon, niin se on haitaksi sekä keskustojen tavarataloille, lähikauppakeskuksille että suurempien kauppakeskusten sijoittumiselle sellaisile paikoille joissa on hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Yhä useampi äänestää jaloilla tai kumipyörillä siinä tapauksessa ja kaupan ala saa lisää vettä myllyihinsä.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Kaupan alan idea on vieraanuuttaa asiakkaat tunkkaisista keskustan tavarataloista ja pienistä lähikaupoista. Kaavoittajat ja kaupunkien virkamiehet vastaavasti joutuvat tasapainoilemaan koska asukkaista varsinkin lähiöissä osa ovat hylänneet ostoksilla  käynnin kävellen ja joukkoliikenteellä ja nämä asukkaat vaativat kovaäänisimmin automarketteja. Ne ovat lähinnä vain idealisteja jotka vastustavat niitä.


Höpsistä, käy nyt vaikka Malmilla katsomassa millä ne asiakkaat liikkuu, osa tietenkin autollakin. Automarkettien ydinkohderyhmä on autoilevat lapsiperheet, nämä on siitä käteviä että he tekevät isoja kertaostoksia. Kuitenkin tuo on vain vähemmistö kotitalouksista ja ostovoimasta, ja kaupan puolellakin minun tietääkseni puhutaan että tuo markkina on saturoitunut, eli uudet automarketit kilpailevat pikemminkin toisten automarkettien kanssa kuin sekalaisempaa asiakaskuntaa palvelevien kanssa.

Olen kuljettanut ratikassa mm. taulutelevision. Ei silloin iltaisin ostosaikaan ole niin täyttä että tavarat ei mahtuisi, vähemmän sitä kaupassakävijää ruuhkaliikenteessä on ja vaunut on kuitenkin mitoitettu sen mukaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Höpsistä, käy nyt vaikka Malmilla katsomassa millä ne asiakkaat liikkuu, osa tietenkin autollakin. Automarkettien ydinkohderyhmä on autoilevat lapsiperheet, nämä on siitä käteviä että he tekevät isoja kertaostoksia. Kuitenkin tuo on vain vähemmistö kotitalouksista ja ostovoimasta, ja kaupan puolellakin minun tietääkseni puhutaan että tuo markkina on saturoitunut, eli uudet automarketit kilpailevat pikemminkin toisten automarkettien kanssa kuin sekalaisempaa asiakaskuntaa palvelevien kanssa.


Päivittäistavarakaupan osalta pääkaupunkiseudulla vallitsee oligopoli. On vain kaksi varsinaista toimijaa ja he päättävät missä on minkäkinlaisia kauppoja. Kilpailu on näennäistä, molemmilla on samat tuotevalikoimat ja vain pieniä eroja hinnoissa. Sillä tavalla kaupalla on mukava elää varsinkin kun logistiikkakustannukset saadaan puristettua mahdolisimman pieniksi kun ihmiset tulevat autolla pitkiäkin matkoja ostoksille. Vaikka lapsiperheet ovat pääkohderyhmä niin eduliset tarjousket ja kaikki kaupat saman katon alla vetävät puoleensa myös muun siviilisäädyn edustajia joilla on auto käytössään.

Malmin kauppakeskukset edustavat sitä vanhempaa lähikauppakeskus-alalajia ja toimii hyvin, eikä sitä uhkaa mikään elleivät kaupan alan toimijat päätä esim rakentaa jonnekin Tattarisuolle valtavan Jumbo-kokoisen keskuksen. Sen jälkeen Malmin keskus kuihtuu. Onneksi sellaista uhkaavaa keskusta ei ole kaavoissa mutta esim Espoon Lommila on vahingossa päässyt maakuntakaavoihin asti ja se jos toteutuu siinä laajuudessa kuin keskusliikkeet haluavat, tulevat koitumaan Espoon keskuksen nykyisten kahden pienehkön kauppakeskuksen tuhoksi. Kun eivät ihmiset enää käy niissä nini olemassaolevat kaupat on keskusliikkeiden helppo lopettaa ja muuttaa kaljabaareiksi. 




> Olen kuljettanut ratikassa mm. taulutelevision. Ei silloin iltaisin ostosaikaan ole niin täyttä että tavarat ei mahtuisi, vähemmän sitä kaupassakävijää ruuhkaliikenteessä on ja vaunut on kuitenkin mitoitettu sen mukaan.


Taulutelkkari onkin helppo kuljettaa koska jos se on tuumakooltaan alle 30 niin se ei paina vielä hirveästi  ja mahtuu litteään kovaan pakettiin. Eri juttu on vaateet ja erilaiset kodin tekstiilit jotka voivat painaa toistakymmentä kiloa ja muovipussiin pakattuna leviävät ympäriinsä kuin jokisen eväät. Jos lisäksi on toisess kädessä ruokakassi niin siinäpä sitten on kuljetettavaa. Tietysti oma vika kun ahmii noin paljon tavaraa mutta ajankäytön vuoksi ei ole aina mahdollista käydä eri kaupoissa eri aikoina.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Malmin kauppakeskukset edustavat sitä vanhempaa lähikauppakeskus-alalajia ja toimii hyvin, eikä sitä uhkaa mikään elleivät kaupan alan toimijat päätä esim rakentaa jonnekin Tattarisuolle valtavan Jumbo-kokoisen keskuksen. Sen jälkeen Malmin keskus kuihtuu. Onneksi sellaista uhkaavaa keskusta ei ole kaavoissa mutta esim Espoon Lommila on vahingossa päässyt maakuntakaavoihin asti ja se jos toteutuu siinä laajuudessa kuin keskusliikkeet haluavat, tulevat koitumaan Espoon keskuksen nykyisten kahden pienehkön kauppakeskuksen tuhoksi. Kun eivät ihmiset enää käy niissä nini olemassaolevat kaupat on keskusliikkeiden helppo lopettaa ja muuttaa kaljabaareiksi.


Uusi puoli Malmilla (Nova) on jotain kymmenen vuotta vanha, ei mitään esihistoriaa, ja hyvin menee. Parkkihallien käyttöaste on tosin jotain alle 20%, mikä kertonee Tattarisuo-vaihtoehdon toimivuudesta. Malmilta pääsee jo nyt ihan hyvin autolla Viikin Prismaan, Varistoon, Jumboon, jne. Se kaupallinen keskittymä vetää koska se on joukkoliikennehubi ja asukkaita on kävelyetäisyydellä kohtuullisen paljon, ei siinä sen kummemmasta ole kysymys.

----------


## sm3

Miten olisi jos sen kauppakassin pitäisi sylissä? Minä kuljetin ison varmaan 5-6 kg painavan n. 40x30 cm olevan laatikon kotiin bussilla, ei ollut ongelmia, vaikka bussi melkein täynnä. Vähän kun osaa mukautua niin ei ongelmaa. Bussissa kannattaa valita sen vastakkain istuttava penkki jos on isot kantamukset, tai seisoa keskioven kohdalla tms. Jos ei isojen kantamusten kanssa mahdu istumaan, niin sitten ei mahdu. Se on niin yksinkertaista.

Täällä haikaillaan uusien joukkoliikennejärjestelmien perään, vaikka vanhojakaan ei osata kunnolla käyttää. Matkat ovat usein n 5-10 minuutin mittaisia. se ei ole pitkäaika vaikka pitäisi seistä. Autot ovat niille jotka haluvat mukavuutta, joukkoliikenteessä pitää osata mukautua ja myös tyytyä joskus siihen että ei pääse istumaan. 

Parin pysäkin väliä matkaavat täyttävät usein istumapaikat, vaikka mahtuisi seisomaan.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Knightrider

> Miten olisi jos sen kauppakassin pitäisi sylissä? Minä kuljetin ison varmaan 5-6 kg painavan n. 40x30 cm olevan laatikon kotiin bussilla, ei ollut ongelmia, vaikka bussi melkein täynnä. Vähän kun osaa mukautua niin ei ongelmaa. Bussissa kannattaa valita sen vastakkain istuttava penkki jos on isot kantamukset, tai seisoa keskioven kohdalla tms. Jos ei isojen kantamusten kanssa mahdu istumaan, niin sitten ei mahdu. Se on niin yksinkertaista.
> 
> Täällä haikaillaan uusien joukkoliikennejärjestelmien perään, vaikka vanhojakaan ei osata kunnolla käyttää. Matkat ovat usein n 5-10 minuutin mittaisia. se ei ole pitkäaika vaikka pitäisi seistä. Autot ovat niille jotka haluvat mukavuutta, joukkoliikenteessä pitää osata mukautua ja myös tyytyä joskus siihen että ei pääse istumaan. 
> 
> Parin pysäkin väliä matkaavat täyttävät usein istumapaikat, vaikka mahtuisi seisomaan.


Itse valitsen seisomapaikan jos matkustan alle 5 minuuttia - oli väline mikä tahansa. Mukavuutta löytyy ihan tarpeeksi vaikka City L-bussista tai sm1-junasta.

Kantamuksia varten voisi olla busseissa hyllyt, ei siitä varmaan tulisi hirveitä kustannuksia. Tai matkatavaratila, jos keskivertomatka olisi linjalla vaikka 20 / 30 min.

----------


## teme

> Kantamuksia varten voisi olla busseissa hyllyt, ei siitä varmaan tulisi hirveitä kustannuksia. Tai matkatavaratila, jos keskivertomatka olisi linjalla vaikka 20 / 30 min.


Joo ja sama sama juttu ratikoissa, korkeussuunnassa pitäisi olla tilaa. Epäilen vaan että onko noille oikeasti käyttöä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Joo ja sama sama juttu ratikoissa, korkeussuunnassa pitäisi olla tilaa. Epäilen vaan että onko noille oikeasti käyttöä.


Jos auto on niin täynnä, ettei kantamusten suoda vievän omaa istumapaikkaansa, niin on käyttöä. Jos tilaa on muutenkin, niin matkustaja valitsee yleensä viereisen paikan tavaroilleen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Uusi puoli Malmilla (Nova) on jotain kymmenen vuotta vanha, ei mitään esihistoriaa, ja hyvin menee. Parkkihallien käyttöaste on tosin jotain alle 20%, mikä kertonee Tattarisuo-vaihtoehdon toimivuudesta. Malmilta pääsee jo nyt ihan hyvin autolla Viikin Prismaan, Varistoon, Jumboon, jne. Se kaupallinen keskittymä vetää koska se on joukkoliikennehubi ja asukkaita on kävelyetäisyydellä kohtuullisen paljon, ei siinä sen kummemmasta ole kysymys.


Se kertoo lähinnä siitä että Helsingissä kaavoitusasiat on paremmin hoidettu. Espoossa on lepsut virkamiehet ja politikot ja heidän "republikaanikannattajansa".

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:37 ----------




> Itse valitsen seisomapaikan jos matkustan alle 5 minuuttia - oli väline mikä tahansa. Mukavuutta löytyy ihan tarpeeksi vaikka City L-bussista tai sm1-junasta.
> 
> Kantamuksia varten voisi olla busseissa hyllyt, ei siitä varmaan tulisi hirveitä kustannuksia. Tai matkatavaratila, jos keskivertomatka olisi linjalla vaikka 20 / 30 min.


Sellaiset tavarahyllyt kuten lentokenttäbussissa esim voisi olla tarpeen, mutta ne veisivät siloin lastenvaunupaikat. Mutta raitiovaunussa voisi olla sellaiset. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Se kertoo lähinnä siitä että Helsingissä kaavoitusasiat on paremmin hoidettu. Espoossa on lepsut virkamiehet ja politikot ja heidän "republikaanikannattajansa".


Pohjois-Helsingissä olen huomannut sellaisen ilmiön että uusia pienempiäkin kauppojakin rakennetaan. Esimerkiksi Heikinlaaksoon uudehko Valintatalo ei edes yritä kilpailla automarkettien kanssa, se on pienehkö, nätti, avara ja kätevä kauppa, sekä neljän bussilinjan (74, 75, 75A, 76) varrella. Tulee joskus käytyä ihan vaan siksi että siellä ei mene puolta tuntia hyllyrivistöjen välissä seikkaillessa. Yksi minusta olennainen juttu joka varmaan johtuu kaavoittajastakin ettei se näytä sellaiselta halvalta elementtihallilta, rakennus on sopusuhtainen, tiilipintainen ja pihan parkkipaikkakin on huolella tehty kivetyksineen kaikkineen.

Mutta takaisin niihin isompiin kauppoihin, Espoossa rantaradan varrella ja muuallakin ongelma kaupalisten palveluiden suhteen on minusta se että ne kylät on niin kovin pieniä ja irrallaan toisistaan. Ei vaan ole asiakkaita, sen takia ne kerätään automarketteihin tai joukkoliikennehubeihin. Isommillekin kaupoille on kysyntää, mutta voi niitä tehdä ihan asutuksen keskellekin jos vaan väkeä on. Eikä mikään estä tekemästä kivijalkaan isoakin myymälää, Ässäkeskus Aleksis Kiven kadulla nyt esimerkiksi tai Hakaniemen Sokos. Ja tavallaan kivijalassa ne on kaupungin luultavasti kannattavimmat ruokakaupatkin, Stockan herkku ja Sokoksen S-Market.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta takaisin niihin isompiin kauppoihin, Espoossa rantaradan varrella ja muuallakin ongelma kaupalisten palveluiden suhteen on minusta se että ne kylät on niin kovin pieniä ja irrallaan toisistaan. Ei vaan ole asiakkaita, sen takia ne kerätään automarketteihin tai joukkoliikennehubeihin.


Näinhän se tietenkin on mutta täytyy muistaa että kaupat viime kädessä rakentavat kauppiaat. Kaupoille on varattu tilaa useampaan paikkaan missä ihmisiä asuu mutta kauppoja ei vaan niihin ole rakennettu. 

Tästä http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/espoo/uutis...aan_espooseen/ voit lukea millainen Lommilan kauppakeskus on tarkoitus olla, siitä oli enmemmän juttua tämän päivän painetussa Vartissa, ainakin Espoon painoksessa. Lue millaista bullshittiä HOK-Elannon pomo suoltaa ja ikävä kyllä n 80% kommentoijista kannattaa sitä ja vastustajat ovat alakynnessä. Minkä sille voi että Espoo on pelkkää landea vielä?

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Näinhän se tietenkin on mutta täytyy muistaa että kaupat viime kädessä rakentavat kauppiaat. Kaupoille on varattu tilaa useampaan paikkaan missä ihmisiä asuu mutta kauppoja ei vaan niihin ole rakennettu. 
> 
> Tästä http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/espoo/uutis...aan_espooseen/ voit lukea millainen Lommilan kauppakeskus on tarkoitus olla, siitä oli enmemmän juttua tämän päivän painetussa Vartissa, ainakin Espoon painoksessa. Lue millaista bullshittiä HOK-Elannon pomo suoltaa ja ikävä kyllä n 80% kommentoijista kannattaa sitä ja vastustajat ovat alakynnessä. Minkä sille voi että Espoo on pelkkää landea vielä?
> 
> t. Rainer


Tää on kyllä hieno:



> Kauppakeskuksen etäisyys olisi Espoon asemalta noin 1,6 kilometriä, mikä vastaa kävelymatkaa Helsingin kauppatorilta Hietalahden torille.


1,6 kilometriä linnuntietä moottoritieviidakossa kauppakassien kanssa? Hietalahden torin ja Rautatieaseman välissä on muuten muistaakseni neljä ratikkapysäkkiä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tää on kyllä hieno:
> 
> 1,6 kilometriä linnuntietä moottoritieviidakossa kauppakassien kanssa? Hietalahden torin ja Rautatieaseman välissä on muuten muistaakseni neljä ratikkapysäkkiä.


Eikä yleensä juuri kukaan liiku noiden kahden torien välillä vaan mennään jostain muualta jommallekummalle torille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näinhän se tietenkin on mutta täytyy muistaa että kaupat viime kädessä rakentavat kauppiaat. Kaupoille on varattu tilaa useampaan paikkaan missä ihmisiä asuu mutta kauppoja ei vaan niihin ole rakennettu.


Juuri näin se on. Viranomainen on varannut lähikaupalle tilaa, mutta kun käytännössä sama firma päättää, pitääkö se lähikauppaa vai markettia, niin lopputulosta ei ole vaikea arvata. Tosin kyllä Helsinki ainakin on myös kaavoittanut entisiä liiketontteja asunnoiksi, kun lähikaupat ovat niistä lähteneet. Silti Jätkässä ja Kalasatamassa on kuitenkin kaavoissa lähikauppaperiaate.

Tämä(kin) on minusta asia, joka ei toimi nyky-yhteiskunnassa markkinaehtoisesti. Yksinkertaisesti siksi, että tässä(kin) sekoittuu subventointua ja subventoimatonta tekijää. Yhteiskuntatalouden kannalta on taloudellisesti kannattavaa hoitaa jakelu rahtikuljetuksina, ei henkilöautonoutona. Mutta kun kaupalle jakelu on kustannus, jonka voi välttää ilman tulojen menetystä, niin tietenkin kauppa luopuu jakelusta. Kuluttaja puolestaan ei ymmärrä edes sitä osuutta, jonka se maksaa itse noutoliikenteestä, saati miten paljon enemmän rahaa kuluu tieverkkoon, jotta noutoliikenteelle on tilaa.

Karkeasti sanoen lähikauppa ei voi menestyä, koska sillä on jakelun maksajana korkeampi kustannustaso kuin automarketilla. Se on pakko panna hintoihin, ja kuluttaja ei välitä siitä, paljonko menee aikaa ja kustannuksia automarketissa asiointiin. Kuluttaja vertaa vain sitä, että maito on 5 snt halvempi siellä marketissa ja on tyytyväinen.

Mikä avuksi? Julkisen talouden ohjaus on se keino, jolla tällaisiin vinoutumiin puututaan. Mutta kehittyvien kauppakeskusten Suomessa se ei onnistu.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä avuksi? Julkisen talouden ohjaus on se keino, jolla tällaisiin vinoutumiin puututaan. Mutta kehittyvien kauppakeskusten Suomessa se ei onnistu.


Minun mielestäni Vapaavuoren keinot, eli että ei anneta lupia kaupan suuryksikköjen rakentamiselle paikkoihin joissa ei ole kävelyetäisyydellä asutusta riittävästi eikä ole kunnollisten joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varrella, ovat ainoat jotka purevat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sehta

> Karkeasti sanoen lähikauppa ei voi menestyä, koska sillä on jakelun maksajana korkeampi kustannustaso kuin automarketilla. Se on pakko panna hintoihin, ja kuluttaja ei välitä siitä, paljonko menee aikaa ja kustannuksia automarketissa asiointiin. Kuluttaja vertaa vain sitä, että maito on 5 snt halvempi siellä marketissa ja on tyytyväinen.
> 
> Mikä avuksi? Julkisen talouden ohjaus on se keino, jolla tällaisiin vinoutumiin puututaan. Mutta kehittyvien kauppakeskusten Suomessa se ei onnistu.


Eikö voisi ajatella, että kaupan tulee maksaa aiheuttamista liikennekuluista. Eli: automarket Kehä I:n varrella maksaa siitä lisäkaistasta (tai ainakin osan siitä), joka joudutaan rakentamaan ja lähikauppa maksaa, no, ei mitään tai mahdollisesti osan kevyenliikenteen väylän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö voisi ajatella, että kaupan tulee maksaa aiheuttamista liikennekuluista. Eli: automarket Kehä I:n varrella maksaa siitä lisäkaistasta (tai ainakin osan siitä), joka joudutaan rakentamaan ja lähikauppa maksaa, no, ei mitään tai mahdollisesti osan kevyenliikenteen väylän.


En panisi hanttiin ollenkaan. Eli kaupalle ensinnä lasku vaatimistaan motariliittymistä tms. kalliista rakenteista, joiden ei voi katsoa kuuluvan normaaliin katuvekkoon vaan jotka tehdään erityisesti ja vain automarketin käyttöön. Maksaahan jokainen tontinomistajakin tonttiliittymänsä. Jos tonttiliittymä on rakenteeltaan moottoritieliittymä, miksi se muuttaisi tilanteen.

Toiseksi voisi verottaa sähkönsiirtomaksun tapaan henkilöautojen siirtomaksun. Se kattaisi automarketin aiheuttaman liikenneverkon kuormituksen. Jos marketissa käy vaikka 10.000 autoa päivittäin ja keskimääräinen ajomatka on 7,4 km, päivässä verotetaan 74.000 ajoneuvokilometristä. Vero perustuisi aiheutettuun ympäristöhaittaan sekä tarvittavan tiekapasiteetin perustamis- ja ylläpitokustannukseen.

Antero

----------


## SD202

No niin, herätetäänpäs tätä ketjua henkiin...

Täällä Kuopiossa avataan ensi viikolla Matkuksen kaupunginosaan, Ikean yhteyteen Ikano -kauppakeskus, joka sijaitsee noin 10 kilometriä keskustasta etelään päin. Kyseisen kauppakeskuksen avajaisia on muuten mainostettu sanoilla "grand opening" - onkohan kyseessä joitain savon murteen sanoja, kun en suomen kieleksi tunnista?
No mutta joo, takaisin asiaan: kymmenen kilometriä on Kuopion mittakaavassa aika pitkä etäisyys, jos mielii esim. kaupungin keskustasta ostoksille Matkukseen. Joukkoliikennetarjonta Kuopion keskustasta Matkukseen on ainakin toistaiseksi bussilinjan 31 varassa. Kyseisen linjan vuoroväli on 60 min - viikonpäivästä riippumatta. Jopa kauppakeskus Jumbo Vantaalla on joukkoliikenteen kannalta taivas verrattuna Ikanoon.  :Wink:  
Onhan se hienoa, että Ikanoon tulee uusia, Kuopiossa ennennäkemättömiä liikkeitä, mutta pelkään vain että Kuopion keskustan liike-elämä näivettyy pikku hiljaa uuden kauppakeskuksen tulon myötä.

----------


## aki

> Joukkoliikennetarjonta Kuopion keskustasta Matkukseen on ainakin toistaiseksi bussilinjan 31 varassa. Kyseisen linjan vuoroväli on 60 min - viikonpäivästä riippumatta.


Hain tuota linjan 31 aikataulua Kuopion liikenteen sivuilta kohdasta Paikallisliikenne > Kuopion aikataulut, siellä linjat olivat vain välillä 1-29, vihdoin löysin linjan aikataulun kohdasta Kuopio-Vuorela-Siilinjärvi. Eikö tuo aikataulu voisi ihan selkeyden vuoksi löytyä samalta sivulta linjojen 1-29 kanssa, kun tuo Matkus kai kuitenkin kuuluu paikallisliikenteen alueeseen?

----------


## SD202

> Hain tuota linjan 31 aikataulua Kuopion liikenteen sivuilta kohdasta Paikallisliikenne > Kuopion aikataulut, siellä linjat olivat vain välillä 1-29, vihdoin löysin linjan aikataulun kohdasta Kuopio-Vuorela-Siilinjärvi. Eikö tuo aikataulu voisi ihan selkeyden vuoksi löytyä samalta sivulta linjojen 1-29 kanssa, kun tuo Matkus kai kuitenkin kuuluu paikallisliikenteen alueeseen?


Niinhän se voisi. Mutta ongelma on kai siinä, että linjoista 1-29 ei oikein löytynyt sellaista, jota voisi luontevasti jatkaa Kuopion keskustasta kohti Matkusta. Niinpä oli pakko valita linja 31, vaikka se ajaakin pohjoisessa päässään toisen kunnan alueelle. Kuopion Liikenteen nettisivujen rakennetta ei ole ainakaan vielä muutettu ehdottamaasi suuntaan - toivottavasti tulevaisuus tuo muutosta tähän.
Kuopion Liikenteen aikataulukirjassa voisi joukkoliikenteen selkeyttä ajatellen olla esim. myös linjat 35, 36 ja 40 - vaikka ne ovatkin eri liikennöitsijän ajamia linjoja.  :Wink:

----------


## Piirka

> Kuopion Liikenteen aikataulukirjassa voisi joukkoliikenteen selkeyttä ajatellen olla esim. myös linjat 35, 36 ja 40 - vaikka ne ovatkin eri liikennöitsijän ajamia linjoja.


Taikasana "ananasakäämä", eikun "reviirijako" suojelee meitä moisilta selkeyksiltä.  :Wink:  Kuopiossa voisivat katsoa kuinka Lahden systeripuljun vihkoseen on mahdutettu myös kilpailijan aikataulut 71 - 73.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuopiossa voisivat katsoa kuinka Lahden systeripuljun vihkoseen on mahdutettu myös kilpailijan aikataulut 71 - 73.


Lahden aikatauluvihosta löytyy myös toisen kilpailevan yhtiön, Lehtimäen Liikenteen, linjojen 4B, 4C ja 4R aikataulut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Sain lukea ilouutisen Vartti-ilmaisjakelulehdestä että Espoon Lommilan (kehä 3 ja Turun motarin risteys) jättikauppakeskuksen suunnitelmat menevät maakuntakaavassa uusiksi, eli hypermarketit tullaan toivon mukaan rajoittamaan pois. Lommilan kauppakeskus hypermarketteineen olisi merkinnyt kuoliniskua Espoon keskuksen nykyiselle ostarille ja lisännyt autoliikennettä alueela.

t. Rainer

----------


## Knightrider

> Sain lukea ilouutisen Vartti-ilmaisjakelulehdestä että Espoon Lommilan (kehä 3 ja Turun motarin risteys) jättikauppakeskuksen suunnitelmat menevät maakuntakaavassa uusiksi, eli hypermarketit tullaan toivon mukaan rajoittamaan pois. Lommilan kauppakeskus hypermarketteineen olisi merkinnyt kuoliniskua Espoon keskuksen nykyiselle ostarille ja lisännyt autoliikennettä alueela.
> 
> t. Rainer


Ja löytyyhän tämä jo ehkä liiankin tuttu Prisma+Citymarket-yhdistelmä jo hyvien jl-yhteyksien päästä Leppävaarasta ja Matinkylästä. Läntinen Espoo kaipaisi enemmänkin lisää lähikauppatoimintaa.

----------


## Max

Tikkurilaan on alettu rakentaa uutta 12-kerroksista asemakeskusta, johon myös taitaa tulla aikamoinen kauppakeskus. Siinä ainakin on hyvä joukkoliikenneyhteys  :Smile:

----------


## hana

> Tikkurilaan on alettu rakentaa uutta 12-kerroksista asemakeskusta, johon myös taitaa tulla aikamoinen kauppakeskus. Siinä ainakin on hyvä joukkoliikenneyhteys


Ja kyseiseen asemakeskukseen tulee myös uusi bussiterminaali :Very Happy:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tukholmassa on muistaakseni Tvärbanan ja tunnelbanan yhteisellä asemalla myös suljettuja lasikoppeja. Vai muistanko väärin, ystävämme Tukholmassa?


Päivittäin Gullmarsplanin ohi kulkevana luulisi, että olisin muistanut, mutta enpäs muistanutkaan. Piti vielä tarkistaa netin kuvahaulla.  :Smile: 

Muistat väärin, ainakin osittain. Millään tvärbanan ja tunnelbanan yhteisasemalla ei ole metrolaiturien koppien kaltaisia umpikoppeja. Gullmarsplanilla on pelkät pysäkkikatokset. Mutta sen sijaan Gullmarsplanilla ja Alvikissa on kyllä liukuportaiden alapäissä liukuoven takana lämpimämpi tila, jossa on reilusti tilaa odottaa. Ja tämä riittää kyllä ainakin nykyisellä matkustajamäärällä. Kummallakaan asemalla nämä eivät ole tunnelbanan matkustajien tai rullaportaiden kannalta välttämättömiä, joten pitäisin näitä erillisinä raitiovaunumatkustajille tarkoitettuina lämpiminä tiloina.




> Lasikopeista puheenollen, Tukholmassa on ollut kioskimyyntiä laiturialueillakin. Nostalginen kuva Pressbyrån kioskista Södra Bantorgetin (nyk. vihreän linjan Medborgarplatsenin) asemalta vuonna 1933.


Punaisella linjalla on edelleenkin jollain asemalla Östermalmin suunnalla pieni suutariputiikki tai -kioski asemalaiturilla. Kun nyt vain saisin päähäni, millä asemalla se on! Taas kerran asema, jonka ohi kuljin pari vuotta liki päivittäin, mutten siltikään muista mitään.  :Tongue: 

Lisäys: Vielä sellainen juttu tuli noista pysäkkikatoksista mieleen, että tosiaan pohjoisemmassa Euroopassa on vähän kummallista, ettei lämpimämpiä pysäkkikatoksia pahemmin löydy mistään. Kai se rahan säästäminen halpaa rakentamalla aiheuttaa sellaista piheyttä, ettei raaskita. Tai sitten se raha vain on uponnut megalomaanisiin metrojärjestelmiin. Kaivokadulla ja Hakaniemessä parhaiten ja yksinkertaisimmin asian hoitaisi lämmittämällä pysäkit asematunnelien hukkalämmöllä. Kai sieltä maan alta sen verran irtoisi, että -20 astetta ei enää pahemmin haittaisi?  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:03 ----------

Niin, unohdinko mainita, että olen pikaisesti käynyt Wuppertalissa, mutten ehtinyt siinä lyhyessä ajassa matkustaa asemanväliäkään tuolla schwebenhanilla? Mutta se vähä, mitä ehdin baanasta nähdä, ei kyllä antanut kuvaa, että se olisi jotenkin meluisa tai kulkisi ikkunoiden läheisyydessä. Jollain havupuullahan, vaikkapa tuijilla, saadaan kyllä rata piiloonkin koko vuoden ympäri, jos alkaa ahdistaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eroaako tämä nyt jollain tavalla siitä mistä on joskus ollut tälläkin forumilla puhetta, eli että ratikkapysäkin ympäristö olisi erinomainen sijaintipaikka lähikaupalle, koska se on lähellä siellä missä ihmiset asuvat ja ihmiset kävelevät pakosti sitä kautta koteihinsa. Kuten esimerkiksi tässä kuvassa on tilanne.


Eroaa. Metroaseman kioskin tarkoitus on ajankulu tai jonkin pikkuasian ostaminen, minkä ehtii hoitaa odotusaikana. Ratikkapysäkin ympäristö palvelee paikallisena keskuksena, joka on kävelyetäisyydellä. Linkkaamasi kuvan pysäkin vierellä olevaa päivittäistavarakauppaa vastaa esimerkiksi Sörnäisissä metron sisäänkäynnin vieressä katutasolla oleva S-market. Se ja kuvan kauppa toimivat siten, että esim. töistä tullessa mennään kauppaan ostamaan sitä, mitä tarvitaan illalla kotona. Sillä ei ole merkitystä, kauanko asiointi kestää, koska jatkoyhteys on aikatauluriippumaton kävely kotiin.

Liityntäliikenteen metroasema ja siihen liittyvät kaupan palvelut toimivat eri tavoin. Metrokauppakeskus on hyvin pienen väestömäärän saavutettavissa jalankululla. Kauppojen konsepti ovat isot kertaostot, jotka eivät sovellu joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle. Liityntäliikenteellä jatkaminen sitoo asioinnin aikatauluun. Kioskiasiointi soveltuu tähän, kaupassakäynti ei, koska se voi kestää liian kauan. Tavallinen toimintamalli on esim. tulla töistä kotiin vaihtamalla metrosta liityntään ja sitten kun on vähän huilattu, otetaan auto ja mennään hakemaan se ostoskärryllinen. Vaikka sinne metrokauppakeskukseen pääseekin liityntäbussilla, se on kuitenkin suunniteltu autoiluasiointiin. Ja kun myös ympäristön katuverkko on suunniteltu autoiluun, metrokauppakeskuksessa käy helpommin ja nopeammin autolla kuin liityntäbussilla.

Itäkeskus on monella tavalla hyvä esimerkki tästä kaikesta. Liityntäbussiasema on tontin toisessa päässä. Asiointi kauppakeskuksessa on hankalaa kun on pitkä kävelymatka. Metroaseman odotustiloissa on kioski, joka näyttää menestyvän, vaikka periaatteessa se kilpailee kokonaisen kauppakeskuksen kanssa. Itiksessä on ruuhkaisinta viikonloppusin ja iltaisin, ei työmatkojen aikaan.

Antero

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Eroaa. Metroaseman kioskin tarkoitus on ajankulu tai jonkin pikkuasian ostaminen, minkä ehtii hoitaa odotusaikana. Ratikkapysäkin ympäristö palvelee paikallisena keskuksena, joka on kävelyetäisyydellä. Linkkaamasi kuvan pysäkin vierellä olevaa päivittäistavarakauppaa vastaa esimerkiksi Sörnäisissä metron sisäänkäynnin vieressä katutasolla oleva S-market. Se ja kuvan kauppa toimivat siten, että esim. töistä tullessa mennään kauppaan ostamaan sitä, mitä tarvitaan illalla kotona. Sillä ei ole merkitystä, kauanko asiointi kestää, koska jatkoyhteys on aikatauluriippumaton kävely kotiin.
> 
> Liityntäliikenteen metroasema ja siihen liittyvät kaupan palvelut toimivat eri tavoin. Metrokauppakeskus on hyvin pienen väestömäärän saavutettavissa jalankululla. Kauppojen konsepti ovat isot kertaostot, jotka eivät sovellu joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle. Liityntäliikenteellä jatkaminen sitoo asioinnin aikatauluun. Kioskiasiointi soveltuu tähän, kaupassakäynti ei, koska se voi kestää liian kauan. Tavallinen toimintamalli on esim. tulla töistä kotiin vaihtamalla metrosta liityntään ja sitten kun on vähän huilattu, otetaan auto ja mennään hakemaan se ostoskärryllinen. Vaikka sinne metrokauppakeskukseen pääseekin liityntäbussilla, se on kuitenkin suunniteltu autoiluasiointiin. Ja kun myös ympäristön katuverkko on suunniteltu autoiluun, metrokauppakeskuksessa käy helpommin ja nopeammin autolla kuin liityntäbussilla.
> 
> Itäkeskus on monella tavalla hyvä esimerkki tästä kaikesta. Liityntäbussiasema on tontin toisessa päässä. Asiointi kauppakeskuksessa on hankalaa kun on pitkä kävelymatka. Metroaseman odotustiloissa on kioski, joka näyttää menestyvän, vaikka periaatteessa se kilpailee kokonaisen kauppakeskuksen kanssa. Itiksessä on ruuhkaisinta viikonloppusin ja iltaisin, ei työmatkojen aikaan.
> 
> Antero


Jopas nyt on hassua tekstiä, mikä ei ainakaan Helsingin kohdalla pääosin pidä paikkaansa, ehkä Itäkeskuksen tapausta lukuunottamatta.

Tosiasiassa 10 minuutin kävelymatkan päässä Kontulan, Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren metroasemista asuu jokaisen aseman tapauksessa enemmän ihmisiä kuin yhdenkään Meilahden, Munkkiniemen tai Arabianrannan ratikkapysäkin vastaavassa ympäristössä - esimerkiksi 10 minuutin kävelymatkan päässä Vuosaaren asemasta asuu yli 16 000 ihmistä. Mellunmäen, Kontulan, Myllypuron ja Herttoniemen asemien kaupat vieläpä ovat aivan tavallisia S-Marketeja, K-Supermarketeja ja Alepoita, jotka eivät lainkaan eroa ratikkavyöhykkeen vastaavista! Eikö niissä nelosen ja kutosen varren paikallisissa keskuksissakin pitäisi siis käydä erikseen autoilla?

"Metroasemille pääsee vain liityntäbusseilla" on myös olkiukkomainen väite, jota kannattaisi Helsingin tapauksessa tarkentaa ennen johtopäätösten tekemistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tosiasiassa 10 minuutin kävelymatkan päässä Kontulan, Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren metroasemista asuu jokaisen aseman tapauksessa enemmän ihmisiä kuin yhdenkään Meilahden, Munkkiniemen tai Arabianrannan ratikkapysäkin vastaavassa ympäristössä - esimerkiksi 10 minuutin kävelymatkan päässä Vuosaaren asemasta asuu yli 16 000 ihmistä.


Tietenkin, kun metroasemia on niin harvassa. Olennaista onkin se, ettei edes 10 minuutin päässä metroasemista kuitenkaan asu tarpeeksi ihmisiä, saati että asuisi kohtuullisen kävelymatkan päässä. Jos asuisi, ei olisi liityntälinjoja ja niiden käyttäjiä  lähimmästä pysäkistä lähtien. Ratikkapysäkille riittää ja sen on tarkoituskin palvella pienenpää ihmismäärää kuin metroaseman. Siksi ratikka ei tarvitse liityntäliikennettä vaan on sitä itse itselleen. Sehän ratikan etu on, parempi saavutettavuus ja palvelutaso.




> Mellunmäen, Kontulan, Myllypuron ja Herttoniemen asemien kaupat vieläpä ovat aivan tavallisia S-Marketeja, K-Supermarketeja ja Alepoita, jotka eivät lainkaan eroa ratikkavyöhykkeen vastaavista! Eikö niissä nelosen ja kutosen varren paikallisissa keskuksissakin pitäisi siis käydä erikseen autoilla?


Että kantakaupungissa ei ole pienenpiä kauppoja kuin luettelemasi asemien marketit? Metroasemien kauppakeskittymät ovat sen kokoisia, ettei niiden asiakaspohjaksi riitä ruokakassien kanniskelyetäisyydellä asuva väestö. Siksi niillä jokaisella on mittavat pysäköintijärjestelyt, jotka myös ovat ahkerassa käytössä.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Tosiasiassa 10 minuutin kävelymatkan päässä Kontulan, Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren metroasemista asuu jokaisen aseman tapauksessa enemmän ihmisiä kuin yhdenkään Meilahden, Munkkiniemen tai Arabianrannan ratikkapysäkin vastaavassa ympäristössä - esimerkiksi 10 minuutin kävelymatkan päässä Vuosaaren asemasta asuu yli 16 000 ihmistä. Mellunmäen, Kontulan, Myllypuron ja Herttoniemen asemien kaupat vieläpä ovat aivan tavallisia S-Marketeja, K-Supermarketeja ja Alepoita, jotka eivät lainkaan eroa ratikkavyöhykkeen vastaavista! Eikö niissä nelosen ja kutosen varren paikallisissa keskuksissakin pitäisi siis käydä erikseen autoilla?


Ratikkavyöhykkeellä ja sen lähellä on tosiaan joitain isoja kauppoja ja kauppakeskuksia, mm. Munkkivuoren ostari ja Arabian ostari. Niissä on paljon (ilmaisia) parkkipaikkoja jo kaavoitusvaatimusten takia. Pääosin ratikalla saavutettava vähittäiskauppa tuntuu kyllä olevan pienempien lähikauppojen hallussa. Niissä asiointi autolla on pääsääntöisesti veren kaivamista nenästä, vapaata pysäköintitilaa ei lähistöltä löydy kiitos ylibuukatun asukaspysäköinnin. Ja pysäköintimaksut juoksevat, toisin kuin automarketissa. 




> "Metroasemille pääsee vain liityntäbusseilla" on myös olkiukkomainen väite, jota kannattaisi Helsingin tapauksessa tarkentaa ennen johtopäätösten tekemistä.


Kuulostaahan se olkiukolta. Katsomalla Itä-Helsingin karttaa voi tutkia perustuuko se mihinkään. 

Minä ainakin näen metrolinjan rinnalla jatkuvan 4-6 kaistaisen autokadun. Johon on parhaimmillaan saatu tilaa vievät eritasoristeykset juuri metroaseman välittömään läheisyyteen. Monikohan mahtaa asua tuolla metroaseman parhaalla jalankulkuetäisyydellä? Sen selvittämiseksi voi piirtää 250m pitkiä viivoja metroaseman ovelta jalankulkuverkkoa pitkin ja katsoa miten monen kotiin siitä pääsee. Vai miten pitkä kävelymatka on vielä kiva kauppakassien kanssa?

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Minä ainakin näen metrolinjan rinnalla jatkuvan 4-6 kaistaisen autokadun. Johon on parhaimmillaan saatu tilaa vievät eritasoristeykset juuri metroaseman välittömään läheisyyteen. Monikohan mahtaa asua tuolla metroaseman parhaalla jalankulkuetäisyydellä? Sen selvittämiseksi voi piirtää 250m pitkiä viivoja metroaseman ovelta jalankulkuverkkoa pitkin ja katsoa miten monen kotiin siitä pääsee. Vai miten pitkä kävelymatka on vielä kiva kauppakassien kanssa?


250 metriä onkin ovelasti valittu arvo, sillä sen päässä ei alkuperäisen metroradan asemakeskuksissa todella ole juurikaan asutusta. Sen sijaan matka-aikakartta osaa jo visualisoida 700 m (10 min) kävelyn päässä olevan - alueen, joka muistaakseni itämetroasemilta käsin kaappaa liki 100 000 helsinkiläistä.

Mukava kävelymatka onkin vaikeammin määriteltävä asia, mutta arvioisin näin maallikkona ja jl-matkustajana sen asettuvan johonkin 250 metrin ja mahdollisesti pitkähkön 700 metrin välille. 250 metriä, vaikka toimiikin hyvin metronupottajana, on kuitenkin oikeasti lyhyt kävelymatka. Alkaa olla hankalaa käydä ruokakaupassakaan, jos sen sisälläkin tulee jo ylitettyä mukava kävelymatka. Myös kantakaupungissa asuminen on hankalaa 250 metrin rajalla, sillä esimerkiksi jo melko kompaktissa Vallilassa on kohteita, joista ei 250 metriä riitä Hämeentielle, Mäkelänkadulle tai Sturenkadulle joukkoliikenteen (tai minkä tahansa kaupan) luokse. Ja eikös näissä palvotuissa eurooppalaisissa pikaratikoissakin junapituudet voi olla noin puolet tuosta esittämästäsi mukavasta kävelymatkasta?

Myös vaikeimmin joukkoliikenteeseen houkuteltavat pääkaupunkiseutulaiset, espoolaisautoilijat, kävelevät mukisematta parkkihalleissaan kahdensadan metrin mittaisia matkoja. Milloin siis pilalle hemmotellun olisi aika ostaa rollaattori tai Segway?

----------


## Nakkiputka

> 250 metriä onkin ovelasti valittu arvo, sillä sen päässä ei alkuperäisen metroradan asemakeskuksissa todella ole juurikaan asutusta. Sen sijaan matka-aikakartta osaa jo visualisoida 700 m (10 min) kävelyn päässä olevan - alueen, joka muistaakseni itämetroasemilta käsin kaappaa liki 100 000 helsinkiläistä.


Kertoo aika paljon kaupunkisuunittelusta, jos joukkoliikenteen runkoyhteyden pysäkin ympärillä on 250 m kokoinen "Ground Zero", jossa on moottoritie, liityntäparkki tai bussiterminaali. Muutenhan nuo olisi hoidettavissa, mutta kun koko Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikennejärjestelmä perustuu nykyisin siihen, että metroaseman vieressä on bussiterminaali.




> Mukava kävelymatka onkin vaikeammin määriteltävä asia, mutta arvioisin näin maallikkona ja jl-matkustajana sen asettuvan johonkin 250 metrin ja mahdollisesti pitkähkön 700 metrin välille. 250 metriä, vaikka toimiikin hyvin metronupottajana, on kuitenkin oikeasti lyhyt kävelymatka. Alkaa olla hankalaa käydä ruokakaupassakaan, jos sen sisälläkin tulee jo ylitettyä mukava kävelymatka. Myös kantakaupungissa asuminen on hankalaa 250 metrin rajalla, sillä esimerkiksi jo melko kompaktissa Vallilassa on kohteita, joista ei 250 metriä riitä Hämeentielle, Mäkelänkadulle tai Sturenkadulle joukkoliikenteen (tai minkä tahansa kaupan) luokse. Ja eikös näissä palvotuissa eurooppalaisissa pikaratikoissakin junapituudet voi olla noin puolet tuosta esittämästäsi mukavasta kävelymatkasta?


Lienemme samaa mieltä siitä, että mukava kävelymatka pysäkille on jossain tuolla välilä. Mutta mitä minkä verran se on muille kuin meille terveille nuorille miehille? Ja ennenkaikkea, mikä on sellainen kävelymatka, jonka riittävän suuri osa suostuu kävelemään päivittäin?

Kuten sanoit, kaupoissa ja kävelykaduillakin joutuu luonnollisesti kävelemään. Mutta jossain tulee raja, että viimeistään ostokset tehtyään ei haluaisi kävellä näiden kanssa satoja metrejä ensin lähtöpäässä, sitten vaihtoterminaalissa ja lopuksi vielä pysäkiltä kotiin.




> Myös vaikeimmin joukkoliikenteeseen houkuteltavat pääkaupunkiseutulaiset, espoolaisautoilijat, kävelevät mukisematta parkkihalleissaan kahdensadan metrin mittaisia matkoja. Milloin siis pilalle hemmotellun olisi aika ostaa rollaattori tai Segway?


Niin koska heillä ei tässä vaiheessa ole enää muuta vaihtoehtoa. Sitten taas kun tullaankin Helsingin ydinkeskustaan alkaa itku ja valitus siitä, kun autoa ei saakaan joka liikkeen oven eteen  :Razz:  Ja nykyisellä kauppakeskussuunnittelulla sinne joukkoliikenteen pysäkille on yleensä pidempi matka kuin parkkiruutuun.

Kannattaisi muuten ymmärtää, ettei tässä ole kysymys siitä kenen ehdotus mukavaksi kävelymatkaksi voittaa. Vaan siitä, että mitä toteutuneen autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen käytön avulla voimme päätellä siitä, minkälaiset olosuhteet houkuttelevat joukkoliikenteen käyttöön tai toisaalta karkottavat ihmisiä joukkoliikenteen parista autoilijoiksi.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Kertoo aika paljon kaupunkisuunittelusta, jos joukkoliikenteen runkoyhteyden pysäkin ympärillä on 250 m kokoinen "Ground Zero", jossa on moottoritie, liityntäparkki tai bussiterminaali. Muutenhan nuo olisi hoidettavissa, mutta kun koko Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikennejärjestelmä perustuu nykyisin siihen, että metroaseman vieressä on bussiterminaali.


Eihän tuo pidä paikkaansa kuin korkeintaan Rastilassa, jossa Vuotie on oikeasti selittämättömänkin massiivinen. Bussiterminaalit eivät peruskarttojen perusteella 250 metrin säteellä olevalta alueelta vie juurikaan tilaa (IK:ssa silti eniten), vaan kaikkien asemien läheinen asukasköyhyys selittyy paremmin joko kaupallisten tai julkisten palveluiden sijoituksella. Kontulankin 'ground zerossa' on mm. uimahalli, skeittihalli, kolme ruokakauppaa, muutama erikoisliike, pari hyvää ruokaravintolaa ja surullisenkinkuuluisa määrä kuppiloita. Kaikissa käy jopa asiakkaita!




> Lienemme samaa mieltä siitä, että mukava kävelymatka pysäkille on jossain tuolla välilä. Mutta mitä minkä verran se on muille kuin meille terveille nuorille miehille? Ja ennenkaikkea, mikä on sellainen kävelymatka, jonka riittävän suuri osa suostuu kävelemään päivittäin?
> 
> Kuten sanoit, kaupoissa ja kävelykaduillakin joutuu luonnollisesti kävelemään. Mutta jossain tulee raja, että viimeistään ostokset tehtyään ei haluaisi kävellä näiden kanssa satoja metrejä ensin lähtöpäässä, sitten vaihtoterminaalissa ja lopuksi vielä pysäkiltä kotiin.
> 
> Niin koska heillä ei tässä vaiheessa ole enää muuta vaihtoehtoa. Sitten taas kun tullaankin Helsingin ydinkeskustaan alkaa itku ja valitus siitä, kun autoa ei saakaan joka liikkeen oven eteen  Ja nykyisellä kauppakeskussuunnittelulla sinne joukkoliikenteen pysäkille on yleensä pidempi matka kuin parkkiruutuun.
> 
> Kannattaisi muuten ymmärtää, ettei tässä ole kysymys siitä kenen ehdotus mukavaksi kävelymatkaksi voittaa. Vaan siitä, että mitä toteutuneen autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen käytön avulla voimme päätellä siitä, minkälaiset olosuhteet houkuttelevat joukkoliikenteen käyttöön tai toisaalta karkottavat ihmisiä joukkoliikenteen parista autoilijoiksi.


Kävelymatka on varmasti hyvin tärkeä tekijä kulkumuotoa valittaessa, jos valinnanvaraa on, ja joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden kasvattaminen oikein hyvä tavoite.

En vaan nyt oikein hahmota, miten Helsingin metro ja sen kanssa risteävä bussilinjasto tuottaisivat helsinkiläisittäin jotenkin erityisen pitkiä kävelymatkoja - bussejahan kulkee idässä kaikilla pääkaduilla, ja metroasemienkin kävely-ympäristössä asuu kymmeniä tuhansia, vaikka mukavaksi matkaksi olettaisi vaikkapa vain 400 tai 500 metriä. Ehkä täällä on jossain onnistuttukin?

----------


## hylje

250 metriä on mielenkiintoinen luku ei paitsi siksi, että se alleviivaa metron suunnittelutapaa, mutta myös että pysäköintinormi edellyttää parkkipaikat osoitettavaksi korkeintaan 200 metrin päähän kustakin kohteesta. Tämä toteutuu kaikkialla Helsingissä lukuunottamatta vanhaa kantakaupunkia asukasaluepysäköinnin piirissä.

Olemme molemmat samaa mieltä, että tämä parisataa metriä on kiistattomasti ihan mukava etäisyys. Tähän etäisyyteen pääsee metromatkalla käsiksi lähinnä liityntäbussilla, johon liittyvät odotusajat sekä viiveet ovat mitä ovat: tuo myös mainitsemasi 700m kävelymatka on keskimäärin parempaa ajankäyttöä kuin liityntäbussin käyttö. Jos kävelyetäisyydellä on yhtään väliä jonkin itähelsinkiläisen liikkumisvalinnoille, hän valitsee aina auton. Jos hänellä siihen on varaa.

Tilanne on jokseenkin päinvastainen tuolla vanhassa kantakaupungissa, jossa tiheän liikenteen joukkoliikennepysäkit ovat järjestään lähellä ja pysäköintipaikat kiven alla -- kirjaimellisesti sekä kuvainnollisesti. Mutta ei täysin päinvastainen, pyrkiihän liikenne- sekä kaupunkisuunnittelu pikkuhiljaa korjaamaan asiaa suosimalla katuverkossa autoilua ja kaavailemalla kaupungin alle lisää pysäköintiluolia. Joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamisella ei ole niin väliksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kävelymatka on varmasti hyvin tärkeä tekijä kulkumuotoa valittaessa, jos valinnanvaraa on, ja joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden kasvattaminen oikein hyvä tavoite.


Meillä ei valitettavasti ole tilastotietoa siitä, miten pitkiä matkoja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ja autoilijat seudulla kävelevät. Seudun liikennetutkimuksen aineistoon kun ei ole kerätty tätä tietoa. Itse olen käyttänyt esim. tämän kuvan antamaa tietoa kävelyhalukkuudesta. Hieman tuoreempia ja synkempiä tuloksia löytyy tältä sivulta.

Jos tuohon lisätään vielä ostosten kantaminen, niin tuskinpa se kävelyhalukkuutta kasvattaa.

Minusta hyvää kuvaa kävelyhalukkuudesta tai kävelyyn suostumisesta saa siitä, miten pysäköintipaikat on sijoitettu, mistä Hyljekin juuri  kirjoitti. Sekä siitä, miten autoja käytännössä pysäköidään. Pysäköinnin pitää sijaita omalla tontilla, muuten kävelymatka on liian pitkä. Jos pysäköinti ei sijaitse omalla tontilla, sitten pysäköidään nurmikolle, pihalle, viheralueelle jne. Siitä saa siis kuvaa, miten pitkiä matkoja koko väestö suostuu kävelemään. Se, miten pitkiä matkoja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät suostuvat kävelemään, ei kuvaa koko väestöä vaan sellaista väestönosaa, joka suostuu huomattavan pitkiin kävelymatkoihin.

Kauppakeskusten pysäköintilaitoksissa kyllä kovinkin automies ja -nainen kävelee pitkiä matkoja, kun on pakko. Mutta eipä siellä tarvitse kantaa ostoksiaan. Sitä varten ovat ostoskärryt. Jotka puolestaan jätetään enintään muutaman kymmenen metrin päähän autosta. Kun se kävely nyt vaan ei kiinnosta. Ja tämän kävelyhalukkuuden vuoksi on kehitetty erityinen ostoskärrytraktori, jolla kärryjä sitten rahdataan takaisin, koska ahkera autoilija ei suostu ottamaan tyhjää kärryä autonsa luota vaan vasta kaupan portilta.

Ja vielä siitä sopivasta kävelymatkasta. Ei ole olemassa mitään yksittäistä sopivaa kävelymatkaa, vaikka puhuminen hyväksyttävästä kävelymatkasta sellaisen kuvan antaakin. Kuten kuva yllä näyttää, kävelemisen sietäminen vähenee kun matka pitenee. Tuon kuvan mukaan voisi sanoa, että kyllä 700 metriä sopii metron kävelymatkaksi, kun vasta sitä pidemmältä ei enää kukaan kävele. Kävelymatka pitää sitoa siihen, paljonko joukkoliikenteelle halutaan käyttäjiä. Vai pitäisikö sanoa, paljonko halutaan autoilijoita?




> En vaan nyt oikein hahmota, miten Helsingin metro ja sen kanssa risteävä bussilinjasto tuottaisivat helsinkiläisittäin jotenkin erityisen pitkiä kävelymatkoja - bussejahan kulkee idässä kaikilla pääkaduilla, ja metroasemienkin kävely-ympäristössä asuu kymmeniä tuhansia, vaikka mukavaksi matkaksi olettaisi vaikkapa vain 400 tai 500 metriä. Ehkä täällä on jossain onnistuttukin?


Ymmärsin, että aikaisemmin olit sillä kannalla, että metro palvelee kävelyetäisyydellä aivan riittävästi. Nyt kuitenkin perustelet metron erinomaisuutta liityntäbussiliikenteellä. Myöntäähän HKL/HSL itsekin metron pidentävän kävelyetäisyyksiä, kun metrolle määritellään hyväksyttäväksi kävelymatkaksi pidempi matka kuin bussille tai ratikalle.

Vaikka metron pitkille kävelymatkoille ei ole mitään varsinaista näyttöä, pitänee asia paikkansa, mutta missä määrässä, jää avoimeksi. Näytön puute ei estä kuitenkaan sitä, että pitkä käveleminen on osoitus liityntäliikenteen kyvyttömyydestä korvata vaihdottoman yhteyden palvelua.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos vaihtopaikan yhteydessä voi asioida esim. ruokakaupassa, vähentänee se vaihtovastustakin entisestään.


Pidän tätä väittämänä, jolla yritetään kumota haittaa, jota joka vaihtamisesta aiheutuu. Vaihtamista ei sujuvoita se, että käy välillä muualla ja hankkii kantamuksia sekä käyttää tähän ajan, joka ei ole ennustettavissa niin, että poistuisi jatkoyhteyden epäsynkasta aiheutuva odottamisen aika tai kävelyn ja tasonvaihdon vaiva. Kaupassakäynnin ainoa järkevä yhdistäminen matkaan on liikennevälineen ja kävelyn välissä tai kesken kävelymatkan, koska silloin ei aiheudu hukka-aikaa.

Pidän joukkoliikenteessä matkustamisen kannalta aivan eri asiana sen, että haluaa käydä vaikka H&M:llä ostamassa vaatteita, ja tekee se Itäkeskuksessa samalla, kun on pakko kuitenkin poistua metrosta ja jatkaa bussilla. Näin siksi, että tällainen H&M:llä käynti on vaihtoehto sille, että käy H&M:llä esim. Aleksilla. Aleksilla käynti voi olla hankalampaa, kuten vaatia pidempää poikkeusta työmatkaan, joten vähemmällä vaivalla voi käydä Itiksen myymälässä. Mutta ei kukaan tällaista kauppamatkaa päivittäin tee. Eikä muutakaan kaupassakäyntiä, vaikka se mahdollista onkin.

Vaihtovastusta vähennetään poistamalla vaihtoon liittyvää vaivaa ja odottelua, ei keksimällä vaihtamiseen lisää toimintaa ja ajankulua. Siksi vaihdot järjestetään siten, että ratikka ja bussi ovat saman laiturin eri puolilla ja samaan aikaan. Vaihtamiseen menevä aika on enintään minuutti ja vaiva on kävely laiturin yli sekä mahdollinen istumapaikan menestys, jos ratikassa on täyttä. Metron ja junan kanssa tällainen vaihtaminen on vaikeata tai kokonaan mahdotonta, kun ollaan eritasoratkaisuissa. Ja silloin vaihtamisen hyvityksenä pitää olla reilu matka-ajan lyhentyminen raiteen nopeuden ansiosta.




> Yleisen vapaa-ajan liikkumisen kannalta itsekin pidän parempana vaihtoehtona tiheitä vuorovälejä, selkeitä linjoja ja vaikka sitten muutamaa vaihtoa, mutta työmatkalla arvostaisin kyllä vaihdottomuutta. Nykyinen työmatkani on vaihdollinen, mikä tarkoittaa, ettei esimerkiksi koko matkaksi voi keskittyä mihinkään, oli se sitten huvia tai hyötyä.


Näinhän se on.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Pidän tätä väittämänä, jolla yritetään kumota haittaa, jota joka vaihtamisesta aiheutuu. Vaihtamista ei sujuvoita se, että käy välillä muualla ja hankkii kantamuksia sekä käyttää tähän ajan, joka ei ole ennustettavissa niin, että poistuisi jatkoyhteyden epäsynkasta aiheutuva odottamisen aika tai kävelyn ja tasonvaihdon vaiva. Kaupassakäynnin ainoa järkevä yhdistäminen matkaan on liikennevälineen ja kävelyn välissä tai kesken kävelymatkan, koska silloin ei aiheudu hukka-aikaa.


Joudun työmatkallani vaihtamaan (vähintään) kahden bussin välillä, ja yksi mahdollinen vaihtopaikka on käytännössä ruokakaupan pihalla. Kauppaa ei ole kävelymatkan päässä kotoa, joten vaikka pystyisin matkani tekemään vaihdotta, joutuisin ruokakaupassa asioidessani joka tapauksessa poistumaan bussista ja nousemaan myöhemmin toiseen. Jos tätä vertaa siihen, että ainoa vaihtomahdollisuus olisi keskellä-ei-mitään (kuten Westendinasemalla tai Hanasaaressa), on minusta  vaihtovastus pienempi silloin kun käy ruokakaupassa välillä. Ei paljoa, mutta vähän kuitenkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joudun työmatkallani vaihtamaan (vähintään) kahden bussin välillä, ja yksi mahdollinen vaihtopaikka on käytännössä ruokakaupan pihalla. Kauppaa ei ole kävelymatkan päässä kotoa, joten vaikka pystyisin matkani tekemään vaihdotta, joutuisin ruokakaupassa asioidessani joka tapauksessa poistumaan bussista ja nousemaan myöhemmin toiseen. Jos tätä vertaa siihen, että ainoa vaihtomahdollisuus olisi keskellä-ei-mitään (kuten Westendinasemalla tai Hanasaaressa), on minusta  vaihtovastus pienempi silloin kun käy ruokakaupassa välillä. Ei paljoa, mutta vähän kuitenkin.


Yritin havainnollistaa H&M-esimerkillä, että esim. työmatka ja kauppamatka ovat eri asiat.

Jos olet työmatkalla, jonka tarkoitus on vain päästä töihin tai töistä kotiin, vaihto on ylimääräinen riesa, ja riesan määrä tulee minimoida. Riesan määrä ei minimoidu sillä, että työmatkailija yhdistää työmatkaansa joka kerta kauppamatkan vain siksi, että siihen työmatkaan sisältyy vaihto. Vaikka ottaisikin sitten sen tavan, että käy päivittäin ruokakaupassa ettei tarvitse lähteä erikseen viettämään päivää kauppakeskukseen lauantaina, vaihtamisen riesa ei silti poistu. Kun kaupassakäynnin aika siinä vaihtaessa ei ole ennalta määriteltävissä ja sovitettavissa vaihtamisen odotusaikaan tai jatkoyhteyden aikatauluun, vaihdon haitat pysyvät, käy kaupassa tai ei käy.

Jos siis ei aio käydä kaupassa työmatkan aikana, ja vaihtopaikassa on valinnan varaa, niin todennäköistä lienee jokaisen kohdalla, että vaihtaa mieluiten siellä, missä missä vaihto on sujuvin, ei siellä, missä on kuappa.

Tai toinen esimerkki: Jos ruokakauppa on kotimatkan alkupisteessä tarvitsematta poiketa reitiltä, mieluiten käynee kaupassa ennen junaan/metroon menemistä ja vaihtaa sitten jatkoyhteyteen mahdollisimman vähällä vaivalla. Huonompi vaihtoehto on käydä kaupassa siinä välissä, kun kaupassakäynnin aika olisi sidoksissa jatkoyhteyden vuoroväliin ja vaihtoaikaan aikatauluerojen vuoksi.

Tietysti näissä valinnoissa vaikuttaa, miten olosuhteet missäkin ovat. Itämetrossa on kaikilla vaihtoasemilla niin, että kaupat tai kauppakeskus ovat jossain sivussa reitiltä metrolaiturin ja bussien välillä.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Yritin havainnollistaa H&M-esimerkillä, että esim. työmatka ja kauppamatka ovat eri asiat.
> 
> Jos olet työmatkalla, jonka tarkoitus on vain päästä töihin tai töistä kotiin, vaihto on ylimääräinen riesa, ja riesan määrä tulee minimoida. Riesan määrä ei minimoidu sillä, että työmatkailija yhdistää työmatkaansa joka kerta kauppamatkan vain siksi, että siihen työmatkaan sisältyy vaihto. Vaikka ottaisikin sitten sen tavan, että käy päivittäin ruokakaupassa ettei tarvitse lähteä erikseen viettämään päivää kauppakeskukseen lauantaina, vaihtamisen riesa ei silti poistu. Kun kaupassakäynnin aika siinä vaihtaessa ei ole ennalta määriteltävissä ja sovitettavissa vaihtamisen odotusaikaan tai jatkoyhteyden aikatauluun, vaihdon haitat pysyvät, käy kaupassa tai ei käy.
> 
> Jos siis ei aio käydä kaupassa työmatkan aikana, ja vaihtopaikassa on valinnan varaa, niin todennäköistä lienee jokaisen kohdalla, että vaihtaa mieluiten siellä, missä missä vaihto on sujuvin, ei siellä, missä on kuappa.


Luonnollisesti kaikkein paras on, jos ei ole vaihtoa. Kuten kirjoitin, omassa tapauksessani on kuitenkin niin, että vaihto on, ja lisäksi ei ole kauppaa kävelymatkan päässä kotoa. Tällöin ehdottomasti järkevintä on käydä kaupassa työmatkalla. Niinä päivinä kun en käy kaupassa, on tietenkin aivan sama missä vaihtaa, mutta niinä päivinä kun on kauppaan asiaa, on ihan mukavaa että vaihtoajan voi viettää kaupassa. Tiedän kokemuksesta, että ruokakaupastakin pystyy lähtemään melko hyvin jatkoyhteyden aikataulun mukaan. Siis: Vaihdoton on paras, mutta jos vaihto on, on ruokakaupassa vietetty vaihtoaika mielestäni paremmin käytetty kuin pysäkillä seisten.




> Tai toinen esimerkki: Jos ruokakauppa on kotimatkan alkupisteessä tarvitsematta poiketa reitiltä, mieluiten käynee kaupassa ennen junaan/metroon menemistä ja vaihtaa sitten jatkoyhteyteen mahdollisimman vähällä vaivalla. Huonompi vaihtoehto on käydä kaupassa siinä välissä, kun kaupassakäynnin aika olisi sidoksissa jatkoyhteyden vuoroväliin ja vaihtoaikaan aikatauluerojen vuoksi.


Totta. Oma matkani vain on sillä tavalla onneton, että kauppoja on tasan tarkkaan siinä välillä, ei päätepisteissä.




> Tietysti näissä valinnoissa vaikuttaa, miten olosuhteet missäkin ovat. Itämetrossa on kaikilla vaihtoasemilla niin, että kaupat tai kauppakeskus ovat jossain sivussa reitiltä metrolaiturin ja bussien välillä.
> 
> Antero


Totta tuokin. Tosin nykymetron varrella ainakin Ruoholahdessa on ruokakauppa sopivasti bussipysäkin ja metroaseman välissä - joskin toiseen suuntaan mennessä paljon huonommin.

----------


## Miska

> Tietysti näissä valinnoissa vaikuttaa, miten olosuhteet missäkin ovat. Itämetrossa on kaikilla vaihtoasemilla niin, että kaupat tai kauppakeskus ovat jossain sivussa reitiltä metrolaiturin ja bussien välillä.
> 
> Antero


Ovatko Herttoniemen, Itäkeskuksen, Kontulan ja Mellunmäen metroasemien sisäänkäyntien ja bussiterminaalien vieressä sijaitsevat marketit mielestäsi pahastikin sivussa kulkureitiltä? Kontulan lippuhallista on suora kulkuyhteys Kontumarketin aulaan ja muissakin mainitsemissani kaupan sisäänkäynti sijaitsee enintään muutamien kymmenien metrien päässä metron (liuku)portaista. Nuo mainitsemani marketit ovat sen kokoisia, että niissä laajasta valikoimasta huolimatta suht nopea asiointi on vielä mahdollista toisin kuin hypermarketeissa. Toki aivan pysäkin kohdalla olevassa Alepassa olisi vielä helpompi ja nopeampi asioida, mutta moni varmasti asioi mielellään hieman paremman valikoiman marketissa, jos sellainen matkan varrelle osuu.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Joudun työmatkallani vaihtamaan (vähintään) kahden bussin välillä, ja yksi mahdollinen vaihtopaikka on käytännössä ruokakaupan pihalla. Kauppaa ei ole kävelymatkan päässä kotoa, joten vaikka pystyisin matkani tekemään vaihdotta, joutuisin ruokakaupassa asioidessani joka tapauksessa poistumaan bussista ja nousemaan myöhemmin toiseen. Jos tätä vertaa siihen, että ainoa vaihtomahdollisuus olisi keskellä-ei-mitään (kuten Westendinasemalla tai Hanasaaressa), on minusta  vaihtovastus pienempi silloin kun käy ruokakaupassa välillä. Ei paljoa, mutta vähän kuitenkin.


Sinun tapauksessa tilanne on tietysti noin kuten kirjoitit. Kuitenkin Antero vertaili yleisellä tasolla tilannetta, jossa vaihto on laiturin yli (n. 5 metrin kävely) pysäkillä odottavaan kulkuneuvoon parin minuutin vaihtoajalla vs. vaihtoa Helsingin seudun keskiverto metro- tai lähijuna-aseman tapaisessa paikassa, jossa tasovaihdon lisäksi on käveltävää muutamasta metristä sataan metriin. Seudun raskasraideasemista Herttoniemi, Huopalahti, Leppävaara ja Malmi (yläterminaali) lienevät ideaaleimmat paikat liityntävaihtoon, mutta näissäkin lyhyen kävelymatkan mahdollistama ideaalinen vaihto häviää, jos siinä käydään kaupassa samalla. Aivan kuten se häviäisi Anteron mainitsemassa ideaalissa bussi<->ratikka -vaihdossa. Koska kaupassakäytiin kuluva aika muuttuu epävarmaksi viimeistään kassalla ja tähän ei tarvita kuin yksi punnitsematta jäänyt hedelmäpussi, yksi kassajärjestelmästä puuttuva hintatieto, yksi pikkukolikoilla maksava mummo tai yksi puliukko, jolle ei tällä kertaa myydä olutta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ovatko Herttoniemen, Itäkeskuksen, Kontulan ja Mellunmäen metroasemien sisäänkäyntien ja bussiterminaalien vieressä sijaitsevat marketit mielestäsi pahastikin sivussa kulkureitiltä?


Ovat. Lähin ruokakauppa Itäkeskuksessa on S-market, jonne pelkkä kävely vie aikaa noin 4 minuuttia. Itse siellä asioineena tiedän, että tyypillinen tilanne, jolloin metro saapuu samaan aikaan kun oma liityntäbussini lähtee ja on aikaa metrolaiturilta 20 min. seuraavan bussin lähtöön, on sen verran nafti, että en viitsi kaupalta enää takaisin yrittää. Jos en satu olemaan Vuosaaren junassa, ja on tarve käydä kaupassa, kävelen mieluumin Citymarkettiin, joka on vartin kotiinkävelymatkan varrella. Vuosaaren junasta taas asioin mieluiten Puotilan ostarin Valintatalossa, joka myös on kävelymatkan varrella.

Vastaava on tilanne muilla mainituilla asemilla. Ei asiaa auta se, että laiturilta on myös uloskäynti kauppojen suuntaan, sillä se on väärä suunta busseihin nähden.

Sanoisin niin, että ainoa toimiva vaihto-odotuksen täytepalvelu on kioski, josta näkee, miten aika kuluu ja koska on viime hetki lähteä bussille. Itiksen asemahallissa onkin R-kioski, jonka kanssa voi toimia suunnilleen näin. Eli jos aika loppuu, voi lopetta asioinnin kesken ja jättää ostokset, mikäli haluaa ehtiä bussiin. R-kioski vaan ei mitenkään korvaa ruokakauppaa.

Minusta yleisemminkin idea asemasta yhdistettynä kauppakeskukseen on keinotekoista pakkovaihtojärjestelmän tekohengitystä, kun koko kompleksi on huonosti saavutettavissa jalan. Kaupan palvelut pitää suunnitella hyviksi kaupan palveluiksi ja joukkoliikenne hyväksi joukkoliikenteeksi. Kauppakeskus merkitään asemakaavaan keskustatoimintojen alueeksi, mutta sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä kaupunkikeskustan kanssa. Itäkeskus on suunnilleen yhtä pitkä kuin Aleksanterinkatu kolmelta sepältä Senaatintorille. Mutta siihen toiminnalliset yhtenevyydet loppuivatkin. Itiksen kadulla ei kulje ratikkaa, jolla on 3 pysäkkiä, mutta siellä on äänimainonnan melusaastetta ja huono ilma, jossa on päällivaatteissa tukala olo. Mutta jotkut tykkäävät. He tulevatkin autolla ja jättävät päällivaatteet autoon. Suotakoon se heille, mutta kaikkia ei pidä pakkottaa samaan muottiin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pidän joukkoliikenteessä matkustamisen kannalta aivan eri asiana sen, että haluaa käydä vaikka H&M:llä ostamassa vaatteita, ja tekee se Itäkeskuksessa samalla, kun on pakko kuitenkin poistua metrosta ja jatkaa bussilla. Näin siksi, että tällainen H&M:llä käynti on vaihtoehto sille, että käy H&M:llä esim. Aleksilla. Aleksilla käynti voi olla hankalampaa, kuten vaatia pidempää poikkeusta työmatkaan, joten vähemmällä vaivalla voi käydä Itiksen myymälässä. Mutta ei kukaan tällaista kauppamatkaa päivittäin tee. Eikä muutakaan kaupassakäyntiä, vaikka se mahdollista onkin.


Mä kuuun kanssa kategoriaan "ei kukaan" kuten myös nimim matkalainen. Myös Keskon ja HOK-Elannon johtajat ja se kaveri joka istuu vankilassa vaalirahasotkujen takia (en nyt nimeä muista) mutta joka perusti Ideaparkin, ovat lehdistössä ym olleet sitä mieltä että "ei kukaan" mene julkisilla kauppakeskukseen eikä kukaan raahaa ostoskasseja bussissa tai junassa, eihän kukaan pysty taulutelevisiota kujettamaan millään mulla kuin autolla, siski ei heidän mielestään pitäis kauppakeskuksia rakentaa keskelle kaupunkeja koska niihin eivät silloin päädy ostovoimaisimmat autolla kulkevat, ja he ovat kovaan ääneen haluneet kumota "Lex Vapaavuoren" joka nyt kieltää isojen hypermarkettien rakentamisen "keskelle ei mitään".

Mun kotimatkani sujuu suurin piirtein niin että menen joko jokeri bussilla tai junalla Leppävaaraan, käyn Sellon jommassa kummassa isossa marketissa suokaostoksilla, kirjastossa (tai kaljalla), ehkä Claes Ohlssonissa ja sitten junalla kotiin. Toinen vaihtoehto on junalla Espoon keskukseen jossa teen ruokaostokset. Ja huom, olen perheellinen, mutta mulla on silti aikaa kulkea kotimatka tällä tavalla, ei auto ole pakollinen tapa kulkea vaikka on perhe. 

Joka tapauksessa mun työmatkaani ei ole mahdolllista tehdä suoralla bussilla, jos menen bussilla niin tulee vähntään 1 vaihto. Mutta bussia ei voi vaihtaa minkään kaupan kohdalla, siksi on kätevämpää mennä junalla isoon kauppakeskukseen ja suorittaa siellä ne ostokset vaihton yhteydessä.






> Sanoisin niin, että ainoa toimiva vaihto-odotuksen täytepalvelu on kioski, josta näkee, miten aika kuluu ja koska on viime hetki lähteä bussille. Itiksen asemahallissa onkin R-kioski, jonka kanssa voi toimia suunnilleen näin. Eli jos aika loppuu, voi lopetta asioinnin kesken ja jättää ostokset, mikäli haluaa ehtiä bussiin. R-kioski vaan ei mitenkään korvaa ruokakauppaa.


No ei korvaa ei. 

Joissakin kauppakeskuksissa on pienempi ruokakauppa lähempänä bussi-/junaterminaalia, esim Sellossa on K-market asematunnelitasolla ja Espoon keskuksessa on 2 K-markettia kummallakin puolella asemaa. 




> Minusta yleisemminkin idea asemasta yhdistettynä kauppakeskukseen on keinotekoista pakkovaihtojärjestelmän tekohengitystä, kun koko kompleksi on huonosti saavutettavissa jalan. Kaupan palvelut pitää suunnitella hyviksi kaupan palveluiksi ja joukkoliikenne hyväksi joukkoliikenteeksi. Kauppakeskus merkitään asemakaavaan keskustatoimintojen alueeksi, mutta sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä kaupunkikeskustan kanssa. Itäkeskus on suunnilleen yhtä pitkä kuin Aleksanterinkatu kolmelta sepältä Senaatintorille. Mutta siihen toiminnalliset yhtenevyydet loppuivatkin. Itiksen kadulla ei kulje ratikkaa, jolla on 3 pysäkkiä, mutta siellä on äänimainonnan melusaastetta ja huono ilma, jossa on päällivaatteissa tukala olo. Mutta jotkut tykkäävät. He tulevatkin autolla ja jättävät päällivaatteet autoon. Suotakoon se heille, mutta kaikkia ei pidä pakkottaa samaan muottiin.


Itiksen ongelma on kai että se on paisunut liian suureksi. Niin pitkä että on metroasema kummassakin päässä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Sinun tapauksessa tilanne on tietysti noin kuten kirjoitit. Kuitenkin Antero vertaili yleisellä tasolla tilannetta, jossa vaihto on laiturin yli (n. 5 metrin kävely) pysäkillä odottavaan kulkuneuvoon parin minuutin vaihtoajalla vs. vaihtoa Helsingin seudun keskiverto metro- tai lähijuna-aseman tapaisessa paikassa, jossa tasovaihdon lisäksi on käveltävää muutamasta metristä sataan metriin. Seudun raskasraideasemista Herttoniemi, Huopalahti, Leppävaara ja Malmi (yläterminaali) lienevät ideaaleimmat paikat liityntävaihtoon, mutta näissäkin lyhyen kävelymatkan mahdollistama ideaalinen vaihto häviää, jos siinä käydään kaupassa samalla. Aivan kuten se häviäisi Anteron mainitsemassa ideaalissa bussi<->ratikka -vaihdossa. Koska kaupassakäytiin kuluva aika muuttuu epävarmaksi viimeistään kassalla ja tähän ei tarvita kuin yksi punnitsematta jäänyt hedelmäpussi, yksi kassajärjestelmästä puuttuva hintatieto, yksi pikkukolikoilla maksava mummo tai yksi puliukko, jolle ei tällä kertaa myydä olutta.


Olen samaa mieltä. Kuitenkin, alkuperäinen pointtini oli, että jos vaihto on joka tapauksessa, ja se ei täkäläiseen tapaan ole kovin sujuva (tätä en toki tullut maininneeksi), on parempi, että vaihto on kaupan pihalla kuin keskellä-ei-mitään. Tai vaikka olisi kävelymatkan puolesta sujuvakin, jos (kuten täällä valitettavan usein on) kulkuvälineiden kulkuja ei ole mitenkään sovitettu toisiinsa. Ehkä kaupassa käyden joskus myöhästyy siitä jatkoyhteydestä mitä suunnitteli, mutta harmitus ei ole siinä tapauksessa sen suurempi kuin silloin kun saapuvasta kulkuvälineestä näkee lähtevän perävalot. Ehkä pitää mainita myös, että espoolaiseen tapaan välttämättä kummallakaan kulkuvälineellä ei ole minkäänlaista tasa-aikataulua, saati että vaihtoja olisi järjestetty, joten tämä perävalojen näkeminen on vähintään jokaviikkoista.

----------


## petteri

Minusta tästä keskustelusta paistaa kaksi eri liikkumisfilosofiaa.

Ensimmäinen on tehokkuuslähtökohta, että matkustaja on aina matkalla pisteestä A paikkaan B ja hän haluaa minimoida käytetyn ajan ja vaivan. Kaikki ylimääräinen on turhaa, kävely rasitusta ja kulku jonkin palvelualueen kautta turhaa ajankulua. Kaupassakäyntikin on tehokkuuskysymys ja siellä käydään harvoin. Ravintolaan mennään vain ennaltasuunnitellen. Koti ja työpaikka ovat tyypillisesti omia tiloja, muu alue ei ole kovin houkuttavaa. Kaikki matka-aika on yleensä menetettyä aikaa, tämä on usein autoilijan maailma.

Toinen liikkumisfilosofia on jaetun tilan ja ajan maailma. Siinä ihminen on olemassa muuallakin kuin kotona tai työpaikalla ja erilaiset aktiviteetit rytmittyvät toisiinsa sujuvasti. Matka-aika voi olla omistettua tai menetettyä aikaa ja vaivaa. Sopiva reippailu työmatkan ohessa voi olla mukavaa eli omistettu aktiviteetti, pitkä tarpominen räntäsateessa tai liika rasitus on menetettyä vaivaa. Seisominen bussissa on menetettyä aikaa, kännykällä surffaaminen metrossa omistettua. Satunnaiset kohtaamiset ja aktiviteettumahdollisuudet matkan varrella voivat olla mauste tai häiriötekijä.

Millainen on modernin boheemin sinkun maailma? Suuri osa esimerkiksi Kalliossa asuvista sinkuista elää modernissa jaetun tilan ja ajan maailmassa, jossa yksityinen ja yhteinen vuorottelevat sujuvasti. Matkoilla on monta eri funktiota, kauppaan mennään kun on nälkä, ravintolaan jos ei huvita tehdä ruokaa, baariin jos on jano, kirjastoon jos siltä tuntuu. Toki tuossa maailmassa on myös matkoja, mutta matka-ajan on oman ajan rajat ovat hämärät ja joustavat. Oma aika löytyy vaikka mistä vaan kahvilasta, ei sitä varten tarvitse olla kotona. 

Toinen ääripää on sitten tulosorientoituneen pientaloasujan maailma, vaikka Tammisalossa tai Westendissä. Koti on tärkeä, usein siihen liittyy perhe ja pieniä lapsiakin, jotka muokkaavat ajankäyttöä. Matka-aika on vihollinen, joka vie aikaa kaikelta tärkeämmältä, jokainen ylimääräinen askel on turhaa, jos liikkumista on, se on sitten suunniteltua ja organisoitua, ei mitään ylimääräistä turhaketta pidä olla joukkoliikenteen käytön ohessa. 

Miten tämä liittyy kauppakeskuksiin ja vaihtoihin? No, kaikki eivät voi asua Kalliossa ja Tammisalossakin on elämää, ainakin neljän seinän sisällä. Lähiössä kauppakeskus on nykyään vilkkaan katutilan korvike, kadullahan ei lähiössä ole paljon mitään, kauppakeskuksessa on. Asema tai vaihto kauppakeskuksessa voi olla mahdollisuus päästä "kaupunkiin" kuin sattumalta tai vaihtoehtoisesti kurja rasite matkalla töistä kotiin. Se kuinka kokee yhteisen tilan ja onko koti vain neljän seinän sisällä, vaikuttaa rajusti myös liikkumisasenteisiin.

----------


## hylje

> Toinen ääripää on sitten tulosorientoituneen pientaloasujan maailma, vaikka Tammisalossa tai Westendissä. Koti on tärkeä, usein siihen liittyy perhe ja pieniä lapsiakin, jotka muokkaavat ajankäyttöä. Matka-aika on vihollinen, joka vie aikaa kaikelta tärkeämmältä, jokainen ylimääräinen askel on turhaa, jos liikkumista on, se on sitten suunniteltua ja organisoitua, ei mitään ylimääräistä turhaketta pidä olla joukkoliikenteen käytön ohessa.


Kaukana asuvan maailmassa liikkuminen on kaikkialla läsnä oleva paha, josta on kuitenkin pakko pitää kiinni. 

Entistä nopeampi ja sujuvampi liikenne on seireeni, jonka laulu houkuttelee asumaan entistäkin kauempana.

Liikenteen pyhä nopeus on myös vahva motivaatio torpata kiinteistökehitystä jopa kymmenien kilometrien päästä kotoa. Kiinteistökehitys kun hidastaa liikennettä joko suoraan (bulevardisointi) tai epäsuoraan (ruuhkat). Tuloksena on politiikka, jossa mitään ei saa tehdä ellei ensin luvata, ettei liikenneongelmat pahene. Eli kun rakennetaan, mietitään ensin kuinka paljon liikennettä voidaan muodostaa. Ja tehdään vain sen verran rakennelmia.

Jos NIMBYt ovat ongelma, työmatkariippuvaiset ovat kertaluokkaa pahempi saman ilmiön edustaja. NIMBYt kun yleensä pyrkivät torppaamaan projekteja vain parin kilometrin säteellä. Työmatkariippuvaiset eli super-NIMBYt torppaavat koko kaupungin kehityksen eikä heistä pääse eroon missään. Mutta heitä ei näy missään maksamassa siitä lystistä mitään: päinvastoin, he maksavat kunnallisveronsa muualle. Tavalliset NIMBYt sentäs maksavat veronsa sinne, missä heidän suutkin ovat.

---

Tästä suosta on yksi reitti ulos, ja se on olla kuuntelematta näitä super-NIMBYjä. Kiinteistökehitys on pois kaukana asuvilta, ja se on tavoiteltavaa. Rakennetaan ensin kaupunkia, ja katsotaan sitten miten paljon liikennettä sinne mahtuu. Naapurikuntalaisten työmatkojen pilaaminen on routa, joka tuo siat takaisin. Ei siihen mitään kuntaliitoksia tarvita.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Työmatkariippuvaiset eli super-NIMBYt torppaavat koko kaupungin kehityksen eikä heistä pääse eroon missään. Mutta heitä ei näy missään maksamassa siitä lystistä mitään: päinvastoin, he maksavat kunnallisveronsa muualle. Tavalliset NIMBYt sentäs maksavat veronsa sinne, missä heidän suutkin ovat.


Eiköhän se yritys, missä nämä työmatkariippuvaiset ovat töissä tuo (työmatkan kohde) kuntaan tuloja (vähintään kiinteistöveron muodossa)?

----------


## hylje

Tuo toki, mutta hiluja verrattuna paikan päällä asuvaan.

Asukas maksaa kunnallisverot elämänsä liikevaihdosta, ja upottaa jäljelle jäävästä rahasta lähes kaiken kulutukseen lähiympäristössä. Sellainen äärimmäinen cityboheemi ei edes kykene menemään naapurikuntaan kuluttamaan.

Muualla asuva työntekijä maksaa työpaikkansa kuntaan välillisesti veroja työpaikan voitosta. Jos työpaikan kannattavuus on huono, ei ole paljoa verojakaan.

Minusta on aika selvää, ettei muualta tulevien suuntaan kannata kovin paljoa kumartaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toinen ääripää on sitten tulosorientoituneen pientaloasujan maailma, vaikka Tammisalossa tai Westendissä. Koti on tärkeä, usein siihen liittyy perhe ja pieniä lapsiakin, jotka muokkaavat ajankäyttöä. Matka-aika on vihollinen, joka vie aikaa kaikelta tärkeämmältä, jokainen ylimääräinen askel on turhaa, jos liikkumista on, se on sitten suunniteltua ja organisoitua, ei mitään ylimääräistä turhaketta pidä olla joukkoliikenteen käytön ohessa.


Kolmas ääripää on se pikkulapsiperhe joka liikuu vain autolla ja käy vain lauantaisin tai perjantaisin ostoksilla ja silloin aina koko perheen voimin ja oleskelevat kauppakeskuksessa kuin se olisi huvipuisto, päästävät lapsiaan juoksemaan muiden tiellä ja huutamaan niin että tärykalvot halkeaa. 




> Miten tämä liittyy kauppakeskuksiin ja vaihtoihin? No, kaikki eivät voi asua Kalliossa ja Tammisalossakin on elämää, ainakin neljän seinän sisällä. Lähiössä kauppakeskus on nykyään vilkkaan katutilan korvike, kadullahan ei lähiössä ole paljon mitään, kauppakeskuksessa on. Asema tai vaihto kauppakeskuksessa voi olla mahdollisuus päästä "kaupunkiin" kuin sattumalta tai vaihtoehtoisesti kurja rasite matkalla töistä kotiin. Se kuinka kokee yhteisen tilan ja onko koti vain neljän seinän sisällä, vaikuttaa rajusti myös liikkumisasenteisiin.


Näinhän se on. Vaikka kauppakeskuket eivät kaikilta osin korvaa perinteistä kaupungin keskustaa niin ne keräävät lähiöiden asukkaat ostoksille saman katon alle. En minä vastusta kauppakeskuuksia jos ne ovat joukkoliikenteen solmukohdissa, vastustan vain sellaisi Jumbo- tai ideapark -tyyypisiä joihin pääsee vain autolla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tuo toki, mutta hiluja verrattuna paikan päällä asuvaan.
> 
> Minusta on aika selvää, ettei muualta tulevien suuntaan kannata kovin paljoa kumartaa.


Kärjistetysti Nokia ei varmastikaan ole tuottanut Espoolle verotuloja yhtä hyvin kuin Espoon asukkaat?
Ja kärjistetysti jos työmatkaliikenteelle aletaan tarpeeksi "pilaamaan", saattaa työmatkaliikenten loputtua myös yritykset lopettaa tai vaihtaa toimintakuntaa. Ja sopivasti tietyillä aloilla jos yksi firma poistuu kuvioista voi se suoraan tai epäsuorasti vaikuttaa monen muunkin yrityksen tulevaisuuteen.

Tämä keskustelu alkaa kuulosta kovin samalta, kuin mitä Tampereen seudulla on viime vuosina puhuttu. "Tamperelaiset" ovat ajottain "uhonneet" ettei naapurikuntia tarvittaisi tai niiden asukkaita Tampereen pyörittämiseen ja vähän vastaavaa on välillä uhottu "naapurikunnistakin". Vaikka käytännössä päivänselvää on, että kumpikaan osapuoli ei taitaisi tulla toimeen ilman toista? Onhan se helppo huudella Tampereen ydinkeskustasta, että mitä me naapurikuntalaisia "maksamme" tai hyysäämme liikenteessä. En minäkään Tampereella kävisi töissä jos saisin ihan oman pääni mukaan (ja jos se olisi taloudellisesti mahdollista) päättää. Jotenkin olen tulkinnut, että vastaavaa "keskus" vastaan "ympäryskunnat" tyyppistä nokittelua on ollut ilmassa myös pk-seudulla?

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Minusta tästä keskustelusta paistaa kaksi eri liikkumisfilosofiaa.
> 
> Ensimmäinen on tehokkuuslähtökohta, että matkustaja on aina matkalla pisteestä A paikkaan B ja hän haluaa minimoida käytetyn ajan ja vaivan... Toinen liikkumisfilosofia on jaetun tilan ja ajan maailma...
> Millainen on modernin boheemin sinkun maailma?... Toinen ääripää on sitten tulosorientoituneen pientaloasujan maailma, vaikka Tammisalossa tai Westendissä... Miten tämä liittyy kauppakeskuksiin ja vaihtoihin? No, kaikki eivät voi asua Kalliossa ja Tammisalossakin on elämää, ainakin neljän seinän sisällä. Lähiössä kauppakeskus on nykyään vilkkaan katutilan korvike, kadullahan ei lähiössä ole paljon mitään, kauppakeskuksessa on.


Periaatteessa olen samaa mieltä tuosta kahdesta eri liikkumisfilosofiasta. Kuitenkin minusta tämä "raskasraiteella pois kaupungista ja vaihto liityntäbussiin" edustaa nimenomaan tuota mainitsemaasi tehokkuusajattelua ja tulosorientoituneisuutta, jossa aamulla on kiire kaupunkiin ja iltapäivällä sieltä pois. Sen sijaan tuohon mainitsemaasi urbaanin sinkun maailmaan sopisi paremmin eleettömän tehokkaasti toimiva joukkoliikenneverkko, jossa voit (lähes) aina luottaa siihen, että kulloinkin tarvitsemasi joukkoliikenneyhteys toteutuu ilman satunnaista odottelua. Ei tuo tulosorientoitunut pientaloasujakaan tietysti kovin hyvällä satunnaista odottelua katso, mutta hän käyttänee yleensä vain muutamaa reittiä kulkemiseen. Eikä kuten tuo urbaani sinkku, joka toivoo yhteyksien toimivan saumattomasti joka suuntaan.

----------


## hylje

> Kärjistetysti Nokia ei varmastikaan ole tuottanut Espoolle verotuloja yhtä hyvin kuin Espoon asukkaat?


Ei tässä mitään kärjistystä tarvita. Jos Nokian Espoon työntekijät tulisivat Kirkkonummelta ja Helsingistä, Espoolla menisi huomattavasti huonommin kuin jos he asuisivat Espoossa. Varsinkin nykyisin, kun nokiarahaa on vähemmän tarjolla.

Kun työmatkoja pilataan rakentamalla kaupunkia, jokaista työpaikkaa vaihtavaa kaukana asuvaa kohti mahtuu ainakin yksi, helposti useampi uusi kaupunkilainen heitä korvaamaan. Kaupunki voittaa silloinkin kun uusia kaupunkilaisia tulee vähemmän, sillä kaupunkilainen kuluttaa enemmän rahaa kaupungissa.

Mutta todennäköisesti työmatkojen pilaantuminen ei edes karkoita ketään, pidemmän ja ikävämmän työmatkan sietäminen on helpompaa kuin työpaikan vaihto tai muutto. Silloinkin kun karkoitusta tapahtuu, se keskittyy kaikista kauimpana yhteiskuntaa hajauttaviin, joilla työmatkat olivat jo valmiiksi lähes sietämättömät.

Tuollainen perättömien uhkakuvien maalailu on juuri sellaista supernimbyilyä josta varoittelin.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ei tässä mitään kärjistystä tarvita. Jos Nokian Espoon työntekijät tulisivat Kirkkonummelta ja Helsingistä, Espoolla menisi huomattavasti huonommin kuin jos he asuisivat Espoossa. Varsinkin nykyisin, kun nokiarahaa on vähemmän tarjolla.


Onko/olivatko Nokian Espoon kaikki työntekijät sitten Espoolaisia? Toki viittasinkin Nokian huippuvuosiin rahan virtaamisessa Espoon kaupungille, en nykyhetkeen. 




> Kun työmatkoja pilataan rakentamalla kaupunkia, jokaista työpaikkaa vaihtavaa kaukana asuvaa kohti mahtuu ainakin yksi, helposti useampi uusi kaupunkilainen heitä korvaamaan. Kaupunki voittaa silloinkin kun uusia kaupunkilaisia tulee vähemmän, sillä kaupunkilainen kuluttaa enemmän rahaa kaupungissa.


Näinköhän olisi? Jokin äärierikoistunut firma, niin väittäisin että ei välttämättä löydy kaupungista välittömästi väkeä, joka voisi työpaikkaa vaihtavan hommia tehdä. Esimerkkinä voisi pitää kirurgista osastoa. Jos lääkärit/kirurgit vaihtaisivat työpaikkaa yhtäkkiä, tuskin missään kaupungissa olisi yhtäkkiä yhtä monta työtöntä lääkäriä/kirurgia ottamaan heidän töitään vastaan. Päteviä voi löytyäkin isoista kaupungeista, mutta vapailla markkinoilla olevia tuskin. Eihän pohjois ja itäsuomen lääkäripulaakaan ole pystytty ratkaisemaan edes paremmalla palkkauksella.




> Tuollainen perättömien uhkakuvien maalailu on juuri sellaista supernimbyilyä josta varoittelin.


Mielipiteesi on omasi. Minun mielestäni nämä uhkakuvat eivät ole perättömiä. Se onko ne kuinka todennäköisiä tai "helposti toteutuvia" on sitten taas eri asia, josta voidaan vääntää. Mielestäni tässä pitäisi nähdä "metsä puilta" eli kokonaisuus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos NIMBYt ovat ongelma, työmatkariippuvaiset ovat kertaluokkaa pahempi saman ilmiön edustaja. NIMBYt kun yleensä pyrkivät torppaamaan projekteja vain parin kilometrin säteellä.


NIMBYt kyllä pystyvät estämään kaupungin kehityksen pahemmin koska heitä on joka kaupunginosassa. Nimeä yksi kaupunginosa Kehä I:n sisäpuolella jossa ei toimisi aktiivinen kaupunginosayhdistys jonka päämääränä on: Estää tiiviimpi, kaupunkimaisempi rakentaminen, estää parkkipaikkojen vähentäminen kadunvarsilta, estää korkeiden talojen rakentaminen, estää ns sosiaalisesti tuettujen ryhmien asuinrakennusten rakentaminen, estää kaavojen käyttötarkoituksen muuttaminen vaikka paikalla olisi nyt kaatopaikka, estää hankkeet kulttuuria, urheilua, viihdettä ja matkailua varten, estää hankkeet jotka tekisivät Helsingin kansainvälisesti tunnetumman, estää uusia joukkoliikennelinjoja, estää uusia kevyen liikenteen väyliä, estää lahojen puiden kaatamista, estää kaikkia toimenpiteitä alueilla jossa on tavattu lepakoita, liito-oravia ja Miina Äkkijyrkän lehmiä, ......




> Työmatkariippuvaiset eli super-NIMBYt torppaavat koko kaupungin kehityksen eikä heistä pääse eroon missään. Mutta heitä ei näy missään maksamassa siitä lystistä mitään: päinvastoin, he maksavat kunnallisveronsa muualle. Tavalliset NIMBYt sentäs maksavat veronsa sinne, missä heidän suutkin ovat.


Se ongelma ratkaistaan siirtämällä kuntarajoja tai luomalla metropolihallinto jolla on enemmän päätösvaltaa kuin yksittäisellä kunnalla, jonka tehtäväksi jää huolehtia peruspalveluista. Ja siten että lopetetaan autoilun suosimista verotuksessa esim verottamalla työsuhdeautoja niiden todellisen kustannusvaikutusten mukaan sekä asettamalla alempi katto työmatkavähennykselle ja verovapaille km-korvauksille, ainakin työmatkoille jotka suuntautuvat kehäkolmosen sisäpuolelle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Mielipiteesi on omasi. Minun mielestäni nämä uhkakuvat eivät ole perättömiä. Se onko ne kuinka todennäköisiä tai "helposti toteutuvia" on sitten taas eri asia, josta voidaan vääntää. Mielestäni tässä pitäisi nähdä "metsä puilta" eli kokonaisuus.


Minusta tuo kirurgiesimerkki on hyvin kaukaa haettu. Ihmisiä kyllä vaihtuu työmatka-alueen pienentyessä ja tiivistyessä, mutta eivät kaikki yhtäaikaa. Joitain firmoja muuttaa paremmalle paikalle, mutta ihmismäärän kasvaessa tulee lisää firmoja vanhojen tilalle. Ihmiset ja firmat vaihtuisivat joka tapauksessa viimeistään eläkeiässä, tärkeintä on että pöhinä ei lopu. Ja ihmismäärän kasvaessa se ei lopu.

Nimenomaan kokonaisuus on se mikä pitää nähdä. Nykyinen käytäntö on, että työmatkoja varjellaan ja kehitetään eikä millään muulla ole väliä. Kaupunkien pitäisi olla tälle vastavoima, ja kehittää itseään kaupunkilaisten eikä muualta tulevien (=liikenteen) ehdoilla. Eli kaupungissa tehdään ensin kaupunki, ja katsotaan sitten miten sinne mahtuu liikennettä. Haja-asutusalueella on jatkossakin järkevää mennä liikenne edellä, kun ei siellä oikein ole muutakaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Millainen on modernin boheemin sinkun maailma? Suuri osa esimerkiksi Kalliossa asuvista sinkuista elää modernissa jaetun tilan ja ajan maailmassa, jossa yksityinen ja yhteinen vuorottelevat sujuvasti. Matkoilla on monta eri funktiota, kauppaan mennään kun on nälkä, ravintolaan jos ei huvita tehdä ruokaa, baariin jos on jano, kirjastoon jos siltä tuntuu. Toki tuossa maailmassa on myös matkoja, mutta matka-ajan on oman ajan rajat ovat hämärät ja joustavat. Oma aika löytyy vaikka mistä vaan kahvilasta, ei sitä varten tarvitse olla kotona.


Ihan hyvää maalailua, mutta kalliolaisten matkat taitavat olla keskimäärin niin lyhyitä, ettei niillä tarvitse jäädä vaihdon ajaksi jäädä kahviloihin tai ruokakauppaan tappamaan aikaa. Vaihtoa ei ole, eikä nyt ole ihan tavatonta, ettei ole edes joukkoliikennettä. 

Mitä tulee aiheeseen noin muuten, niin mitä ihmettä porukka kaupoista ostaa, että joka päivälle löytyy tarve käydä ruokakaupassa? Paistopisteiden lämmintuotteita? En väitä, että vaihto ilman kaupassakäyntimahdollisuutta on parempi kuin sen kanssa, mutta vähän tässä on taas haisteltavissa pro -todella vaikean joukkoliikenteen täysin todellisuudesta vieraantunutta selittelyä sille, että vaihdot eivät ole pahasta ja matkakin saa kestää mitä vaan. Ihan niin kuin kaikki eivät kulkisi taksilla, jos siihen olisi varaa. Ei, koska se nyt vaan mukava viettää aikaa työmatkalla, hyötyliikkua, hoitaa kaupassa käynti jne.

----------


## petteri

> Mitä tulee aiheeseen noin muuten, niin mitä ihmettä porukka kaupoista ostaa, että joka päivälle löytyy tarve käydä ruokakaupassa? Paistopisteiden lämmintuotteita?


Päivän ruuat, jotka syödään seuraavaksi. Mitä turhaan säilyttää ruokaa jääkaapissa, kun kaupan kylmätiski on kotimatkan varrella ja leipäkin on parempaa kun se on tuoretta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:29 ----------




> Ihan hyvää maalailua, mutta kalliolaisten matkat taitavat olla keskimäärin niin lyhyitä, ettei niillä tarvitse jäädä vaihdon ajaksi jäädä kahviloihin tai ruokakauppaan tappamaan aikaa. Vaihtoa ei ole, eikä nyt ole ihan tavatonta, ettei ole edes joukkoliikennettä.
> 
> ......
> 
> mutta vähän tässä on taas haisteltavissa pro -todella vaikean joukkoliikenteen täysin todellisuudesta vieraantunutta selittelyä sille, että vaihdot eivät ole pahasta ja matkakin saa kestää mitä vaan.


Asun kyllä Punavuoressa enkä Kalliossa, matka töihin päin on vaihdoton (kilometrin kävelyllä bussipysäkille), mutta silti noin puolet joukkoliikennematkoistani oli viime vuonna vaihdollisia. HSL joukkoliikenteellä tuli viime vuonna kuljettua arviolta vähän alle 10000 kilometriä, aikaa kului eri liikennevälineissä ehkä 300-400 tuntia, matkoja oli arviolta vähän alle tuhat ja nousuja arviolta melkein puolitoista tuhatta. Toki olen aikamoinen joukkoliikenteen heavyuseri, jolla omaa autoa ei ole ja osa säännöllisistä liikkumiskohteista on lähiöalueella, vaikka koti on kantakaupungissa. Toki tiedostan, että kaikki eivät liiku yhtä paljon, ainakaan joukkoliikenteellä, mutta joukkoliikenteestä en sattuneesta syystä koe itseäni järin vieraantuneeksi, enkä myöskään vaihtamisen vaivasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä tulee aiheeseen noin muuten, niin mitä ihmettä porukka kaupoista ostaa, että joka päivälle löytyy tarve käydä ruokakaupassa? Paistopisteiden lämmintuotteita? En väitä, että vaihto ilman kaupassakäyntimahdollisuutta on parempi kuin sen kanssa, mutta vähän tässä on taas haisteltavissa pro -todella vaikean joukkoliikenteen täysin todellisuudesta vieraantunutta selittelyä sille, että vaihdot eivät ole pahasta ja matkakin saa kestää mitä vaan. Ihan niin kuin kaikki eivät kulkisi taksilla, jos siihen olisi varaa. Ei, koska se nyt vaan mukava viettää aikaa työmatkalla, hyötyliikkua, hoitaa kaupassa käynti jne.


Sellaiset ihmiset joilla on perhe mutta ei iso sellainen, ja jotka eivät halua aina käydä autolla ostoksilla. Sellaisille on kätevinä ostaa yksi kassillinen ruokaa kaupasta joka arkipäivä ja tuoda se kävellen tai julkisilla kotiin. Kahden päivän ruokia kun ei jaksa kantaa. JA kun käy joka päivä niin ruoka pysyy tuoreena. jos kävisi vain 1-2 kertaa viikossa ostoksilla niin leipä homehtuisi ja hehdelmät mäteänesivät käsiin siinä väissä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Sellaiset ihmiset joilla on perhe mutta ei iso sellainen, ja jotka eivät halua aina käydä autolla ostoksilla. Sellaisille on kätevinä ostaa yksi kassillinen ruokaa kaupasta joka arkipäivä ja tuoda se kävellen tai julkisilla kotiin. Kahden päivän ruokia kun ei jaksa kantaa. JA kun käy joka päivä niin ruoka pysyy tuoreena. jos kävisi vain 1-2 kertaa viikossa ostoksilla niin leipä homehtuisi ja hehdelmät mäteänesivät käsiin siinä väissä.


Tervetuloa 2000-luvulle, jossa hedelmät myydään raakoina ja muut(kin) elintarvikkeet ovat niin täyteen säilöntäaineita pumpattuja, ettei käytännössä mitään saa normaalisäilytyksellä puolessa viikossa homehtumaan. Leipä on ainoa, jonka kohdalla tuoreusvaatimuksessa on vähän tolkkua, mutta eipä taida olla yhtäkään leipomoa, josta tulisi päivittäin toimitus markettiin. Ts. tiistaina haettu leipä on todennäköisimmin maanantaina jälleenmyyjälle toimitettu. Paistopisteistä toki saa tuoretta leipää joka päivä, mutta niiden osuus on kuitenkin peruslähikaupan myynnistä yhä melko pientä, Stokkan herkussa on toisin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:49 ----------




> Asun kyllä Punavuoressa enkä Kalliossa, matka töihin päin on vaihdoton (kilometrin kävelyllä bussipysäkille), mutta silti noin puolet joukkoliikennematkoistani oli viime vuonna vaihdollisia.


Maalaile sitten punavuorelaisista. Eräs keskeisimpiä syitä asua Kalliossa (ja Töölössä) ovat hyvät yhteydet ja lyhyet matkat.

----------


## petteri

> Maalaile sitten punavuorelaisista. Eräs keskeisimpiä syitä asua Kalliossa (ja Töölössä) ovat hyvät yhteydet ja lyhyet matkat.


Hyvät yhteydet ja lyhyet matkat ovat toki aina plussaa, mutta jotenkin minusta tuntuu, ettet nyt oikein ymmärrä sellaista kaupunkimaista elämäntapaa, jossa kyllä nukutaan kotona, käydään töissä tai opiskelemassa, mutta elämässä on paljon muitakin tiloja ja mahdollisuuksia. Kallion ja muunkin kantakaupungin viehätys on monille ihmisille, että ympäristö on elävä ja viihdyttävä. Samaan pyritään myös kauppakeskuksissa, jotka osin matkivat pikkukaupunkia ja tuovat sen lähiöön.

Toki perheen perustaminen muuttaa monilla elämän työpaikan, kodin ja lastentarhan kolmiyhteydeksi, jossa jatkuva kiire noiden paikkojen välillä hallitsee elämää. Jos kuitenkin katsotaan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä, monet autottomat joukkoliikenteen heaviuserit elävät aika erilaista elämää kuin mitä perusperhe viettää.

----------


## j-lu

> Hyvät yhteydet ja lyhyet matkat ovat toki aina plussaa, mutta jotenkin minusta tuntuu, ettet nyt oikein ymmärrä sellaista kaupunkimaista elämäntapaa, jossa kyllä nukutaan kotona, käydään töissä tai opiskelemassa, mutta elämässä on paljon muitakin tiloja ja mahdollisuuksia. Kallion ja muunkin kantakaupungin viehätys on monille ihmisille, että ympäristö on elävä ja viihdyttävä. Samaan pyritään myös kauppakeskuksissa, jotka osin matkivat pikkukaupunkia ja tuovat sen lähiöön.


En tiedä ymmärränkö kuvailemaasi kaupunkimaista elämäntapaa, mutta elän sellaista. Oman käsitykseni mukaan sillä on kuitenkin eroa, onko pakotettu kahvilaan kesken työmatkansa pahimmillaan kymmenen kertaa viikossa, vai lähteekö alakertaan tai pidemmällekin juomaan kupposet siksi, ettei jaksa itse keittää.

Kaupunkilaisessa elämäntavassa on ennen kaikkea kyse mahdollisuudesta valita. Että voi viettää aikaa, syödä ja juoda kotinsa ulkopuolella ilman että se vaatii taksimatkoja tai aikataulusuunnittelua. Pelkästään tämän mahdollisuuden olemassaolo saa elämän tuntumaan rikkaammalta, vaikkei mahdollisuutta joka ilta käyttäisikään.

Iän myötä ihmisten mieltymykset usein muuttuvat, osansa muutoksessa on varmasti vaurastumisella ja asumisolojen kohentumisella. Itse vietän iltoja nykyään kotonakin, silloin valitsen niin.

----------


## Nrg

> Leipä on ainoa, jonka kohdalla tuoreusvaatimuksessa on vähän tolkkua, mutta eipä taida olla yhtäkään leipomoa, josta tulisi päivittäin toimitus markettiin. Ts. tiistaina haettu leipä on todennäköisimmin maanantaina jälleenmyyjälle toimitettu.


Tässä olet kyllä väärässä. Ollessani vielä pari vuotta sitten keskisuuressa ruokakaupassa töissä, tuli ainakin kolmen eri leipomon toimitukset aamuisin maanantaista lauantaihin joka päivä, ja suurin osa tuotteista loppuikin aina iltaan mennessä. Saapuessaan ihan perusruisleipäkin oli vielä melko lämmintä ja pussikin siksi huurussa.

Mutta mitä itse asiaan tulee, niin kyllä ruokakauppamahdollisuus vaihdon yhteydessä on vain huonon vaihtoehdon teippailua edes vähän paremmaksi. Fiksusti suunnitellessa vaihtaja tietää pääsevänsä heti vaihdettavaan kulkuneuvoon, mutta kauppareissuun ja kassajonoihin on paha synkata yhtään mitään liityntälähtöä. Siksi epäonnistuneesta vaihdosta johtuvan turhautumisen aiheuttama kauppareissu saattaa kostautua taas uudella odottelulla, joskin tällä kertaa kauppakassien kanssa.

Ja jos työmatkan kesken tehtävä kauppareissu on niin loistava juttu, niin miksei sitä voi tehdä jättäytymällä kulkuneuvosta pois ja jatkamalla samalla linjalla asioinnin jälkeen? Ei sen takia tarvitse muita vaihtoon pakottaa, mutta kenenkään palvelu ei vaihdottomuudesta huonone.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä olet kyllä väärässä. Ollessani vielä pari vuotta sitten keskisuuressa ruokakaupassa töissä, tuli ainakin kolmen eri leipomon toimitukset aamuisin maanantaista lauantaihin joka päivä, ja suurin osa tuotteista loppuikin aina iltaan mennessä. Saapuessaan ihan perusruisleipäkin oli vielä melko lämmintä ja pussikin siksi huurussa.


Joo, ja leipåä ja hedelmät menee meillä kyllä syömäkelvottomiksi 2-3 päivässä, eli jos ei halua ongelmia vatsan kanssa, osta joka päivä uutta.




> Ja jos työmatkan kesken tehtävä kauppareissu on niin loistava juttu, niin miksei sitä voi tehdä jättäytymällä kulkuneuvosta pois ja jatkamalla samalla linjalla asioinnin jälkeen? Ei sen takia tarvitse muita vaihtoon pakottaa, mutta kenenkään palvelu ei vaihdottomuudesta huonone.


Meillä ei ole työpaikan läheillä, eikä kotona mitään ruokakauppaa, ja jos menisin bussilla joka ajaa Turun moottoritietä, ei senkään varrella ole kauppaa, niin  ainoat jossa on kunnolliset valikoimat ovat paikassa jossa vaihdan junan ja bussin välillä, joko Sellossa tai Espoon keskuksessa, eikä se häiritse minua. 
Ainoa ikävä puoli on että kaupat on mitoitettu sellaisille jotka kerran pari viikossa tulevat autolla ostoksille, kärryt ovat valtavia hyökkäysvaunuja ja käytävät pitkät. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ja jos työmatkan kesken tehtävä kauppareissu on niin loistava juttu, niin miksei sitä voi tehdä jättäytymällä kulkuneuvosta pois ja jatkamalla samalla linjalla asioinnin jälkeen? Ei sen takia tarvitse muita vaihtoon pakottaa, mutta kenenkään palvelu ei vaihdottomuudesta huonone.


Totta kai voi vaihdottomankin matkan varrella käydä kaupassa. En usko että kukaan oikeasti on sitä mieltä, että vaihto kaupan kanssa on parempi kuin vaihdoton (varsinkaan jos vaihdottomankin varrella on kauppa). Pointtini oli enemmänkin:




> En väitä, että vaihto ilman kaupassakäyntimahdollisuutta on parempi kuin sen kanssa, [...]


Juuri niin. Olen sanonut vain, että jos vaihto on pakko olla, eikä se täkäläiseen tapaan kuitenkaan ole sujuva, on edes hiukan parempi, että siinä välissä voi käydä kaupassa.

Luonnollisesti sujuva vaihto olisi parempi. Luonnollisesti vaihdoton olisi vielä parempi.

----------


## petteri

> Totta kai voi vaihdottomankin matkan varrella käydä kaupassa.


Jos matkan varrella on kauppa ........

Ainakin jos suorista bussilinjoista on kysymys, läheskään kaikki niistä eivät kulje jonkin palvelualueen tai ostoskeskuksen ohi.

----------


## Nrg

> Totta kai voi vaihdottomankin matkan varrella käydä kaupassa. En usko että kukaan oikeasti on sitä mieltä, että vaihto kaupan kanssa on parempi kuin vaihdoton (varsinkaan jos vaihdottomankin varrella on kauppa).


En siis tarkoittanut sinun henkilökohtaisesti näin ajatelleenkaan. Enemmän vain päivittelin yleisesti, että kyllähän vaihdotonkin matka voi hyvin kulkea kauppojen (=haluttuja kohteita) ohi. Mitä Rainerin sanomaan tulee, niin toki ymmärrän tilanteesi, mutta ei linjastoa tarvitse suunnitella vain sen takia vaihdolliseksi.

----------


## vristo

Käydään perheen kanssa aika usein kauppakeskus  Kaaressa. Lähinnä asioidaan Prismassa, mutta silloin tällöin tulee kuljeskeltua myös uuden kauppakeskuksen puolella. Havaintojeni mukaan tämän uuden puolen myymälät näyttävät kovin autioilta. Taisin nähdä tänään yhden jo lopettaneen liikkeenkin. 

Missä siis vika? 

Kunnolliset joukkoliikenneyhteydet puuttuvat ja lähimmät bussipysäkit eivät ole kovin houkuttelevan matkan päässä. Jopa huoltoasema kauppakeskuksen edessä on lähempänä kuin sitä palvelevat bussipysäkit. 

Prismaan kyllä riittää tulijoita yksityisautollaan, kun pitää ostaa takakontti täyteen päivittäistavaroita, ruokaa ja puutarhatarvikkeita. Mutta, se on vain automarketti. Kokonainen kauppakeskus taas ei elä ilman kunnollista joukkoliikenneyhteyttä. Ainakin minä menen mieluummin junalla Helsingin keskustan Sokokselle, kuin vastaavaan, mutta hyvin suppean valikoiman "tavarataloon" kauppakeskuksessa. Keskustassa voi aina tehdä jotain muutakin, käydä vaikkapa vain "hengailemassa".

----------


## anttipng

> En tiedä ymmärränkö kuvailemaasi kaupunkimaista elämäntapaa, mutta elän sellaista. Oman käsitykseni mukaan sillä on kuitenkin eroa, onko pakotettu kahvilaan kesken työmatkansa pahimmillaan kymmenen kertaa viikossa, vai lähteekö alakertaan tai pidemmällekin juomaan kupposet siksi, ettei jaksa itse keittää.


Useita vuosia sitten asuin vuoden verran Tampereen keskustassa. Sinä vuonna ei omalla kahvinkeittimellä tullut keiteltyä kahvia kertaakaan kun erilaisia kahviloita oli 100m säteellä useita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Suomen Ympäristökeskuksen  http://www.syke.fi/fi-FI/SYKE_Info/V..._asema_(29150) mukaan kaupunkien keskustojen houkuttelevuuden väheneminen on ihan todistettu juttu. Liian myöhään on herätty Prisma-Cittari ilmiön haittoihin. Ja Merisalo leuhkii julkisesti keille politikoille on lahjonut kuinka paljon http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...682422854.html saadakseen omia kauppakeskuksia sinne minne haluaa. Lukekaa myös Hesarin keskustelupalstan selityksiä miksi ei kukaan halua Helsingin keskustaan ostoksille. Moni kun on sitä mieltä että köyhät ja autottomat eivät osta mitään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suomen Ympäristökeskuksen  http://www.syke.fi/fi-FI/SYKE_Info/V..._asema_(29150) mukaan kaupunkien keskustojen houkuttelevuuden väheneminen on ihan todistettu juttu.


Keskustojen näivettyminen ei ole uutinen eikä uusi asia, jonka SYKE:n raportti tuo esille. Paitsi ehkä uusi niille, jotka ovat kiistäneet keskustojen näivettymisen viherpiipertäjien ja muiden hippien höpötyksenä. Sillä SYKE:n raportti jäsentää asian tavalla, jonka jälkeen ei voi enää kiistää, etteikö näivettyminen olisi mitattavissa ja osoitettavissa oleva ilmiö.

Se, että keskustojen näivettyminen on jatkunut ja jatkuu Suomessa edelleen, ei myöskään ole mikään kummallinen asia. Autopuolue on Suomessa vahva ja varakas sekä ahkera lobbari. Kun muualla Euroopassa keskustojen elävöittäminen tarkoittaa kävelyalueita ja usein myös raitioteitä, meillä keskustoja elävöitetään parkkiluolilla ja autotunneleilla. Yritetään siis istuttaa savipeltomarketin konseptia rakennettuun kaupunkiin, ja tietenkin kaupunkilaisten kustannuksella. Sehän sopii peltomarketeille, koska hajarakenteen autoilijoille lähimpänä on kaikki mikä on keskustan ulkopuolella. Joten jos veronmaksajien rahoja portaan peruskallioon kaupungin keskustan alle, ei siitä ole peltomarketyrittäjälle haittaa.

Kannattaa pitää silmät ja korvat auki ja huomata, että vaikka kymmenet vuodet on harjoitettu aktiivista kaupunkien alasajoa, autoiluelämä hajarakenteessa on nyt menettämässä suosiotaan. Peltomarketeissa raivataan tilaa uudenlaisille asiakkaille, niille, jotka eivät osta autoa ja tule tuhlaamaan vapaapäiväänsä kauppakeskukseen. Vaan he tilaavat ostoksensa netistä. Ja ne, joilla on varaa, muuttavat mieluummin kaupunkiin päästäkseen viettämästä erakkoelämää auton orjana.

SYKE:n raportti jäsentää surkeata historiaa. Se ei tarkoita, että tulevaisuus on historian peilikuva.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Keskustojen näivettyminen ei ole uutinen eikä uusi asia, jonka SYKE:n raportti tuo esille. Paitsi ehkä uusi niille, jotka ovat kiistäneet keskustojen näivettymisen viherpiipertäjien ja muiden hippien höpötyksenä. Sillä SYKE:n raportti jäsentää asian tavalla, jonka jälkeen ei voi enää kiistää, etteikö näivettyminen olisi mitattavissa ja osoitettavissa oleva ilmiö.


Lueskelin muuten tänään vuoden 1970 ja 1971 Yhdyskuntasuunittelu-lehtiä (vuosina 1971-2001 nimeltään Yhteiskuntasuunnittelu) ja näköjään jo silloin on valitettu samasta asiasta. Eli kauppojen karkaamisesta kehäteille ja siitä että kauppa ulkoistaa jakelukustannuksensa kuluttajille. Ettei tämä mikään uusi asia tosiaan ole  :Cool:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se, että keskustojen näivettyminen on jatkunut ja jatkuu Suomessa edelleen, ei myöskään ole mikään kummallinen asia. Autopuolue on Suomessa vahva ja varakas sekä ahkera lobbari.


"Autopuolue" on kyllä tässä tapauksessa kaupan keskusliikkeet, joista kahdella suurimmalla on 80% markkinaosuus. Ja he tietävät kyllä mitä ihmiset ostavat ja mistä ja miten paljon, kiitos etukorttijärjestelmien. Ja päättäjien kääntämiseksi he käyttävät apureinaan  Merisalon kaltaisia lobbareita joista osa onnituu tavoitteissaan, osa ei .




> Kannattaa pitää silmät ja korvat auki ja huomata, että vaikka kymmenet vuodet on harjoitettu aktiivista kaupunkien alasajoa, autoiluelämä hajarakenteessa on nyt menettämässä suosiotaan. Peltomarketeissa raivataan tilaa uudenlaisille asiakkaille, niille, jotka eivät osta autoa ja tule tuhlaamaan vapaapäiväänsä kauppakeskukseen. Vaan he tilaavat ostoksensa netistä. Ja ne, joilla on varaa, muuttavat mieluummin kaupunkiin päästäkseen viettämästä erakkoelämää auton orjana.


Ruuan myyminen netin kautta on toistaiseksi tappiollista, kauppiaiden mukaan, koska ostosten pakkaaminen asiakkaan kassiin on käsityötä ja ylimääräine työvaihe, mutta palvelua ylläpidetään siksi että asiakkaat pysyisivät uskollisina. Muualla maailmassa, mm Ranskassa on jo kehitety automatiosintia, jossa jonotetaan autolla peltihallin ulkopuolella ostoskassiaan aivan kuten hampurilaisravintolan autokaistalla. Ja huom nimenomaan autolla, jakelupisteet sijaitsevat kävely ja joukkoliikenneyhteyksien ulopuolella, joten en odota sellaista "palvelua" kovin innolla.

Suomessa ainoiden isojen kaupunkien keskustoissa asuvat joko nuoria pienituloisia vuokralla tai keski-ikäisiä sekä eläkeläisiä  kalliissa omistusasunnoissa. Tämä kuluttajasegmentti ei riitä "autopuolueen" tarpeeisiin, koska he tietävät että se joukko joilta voi lypsätä eniten rahaa ovat lapsiperheet keskustojen ulkopuolella, jotka pääsääntöisesti tekevät ostosmatkansa autolla. Suomen kaupungit eivät myöskään tiivisty keski-euroopalaisiksi koska Suomessa ei ole maa-alueista pulaa ja koska kunnat eivät juuri tee mitään yhteiskuntarakenteen hajoamisen estämiseksi, osittain agraariperinteiden vaalimisen takia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Myös joukkoliikennepiireissä on vallalla aate, että pitenevät etäisyydet eivät haittaa. Niitä voidaan pikemminkin kasvattaa raskailla raideratkaisuilla ja kurjistaa runkoreiteistä sivuun jääviä alueita. Yhdyskuntarakenteellinen vaikutus on siis suunnilleen sama kuin moottoriteillä, ja varsin samat valtapiirit niitä kannattavatkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Myös joukkoliikennepiireissä on vallalla aate, että pitenevät etäisyydet eivät haittaa. Niitä voidaan pikemminkin kasvattaa raskailla raideratkaisuilla ja kurjistaa runkoreiteistä sivuun jääviä alueita. Yhdyskuntarakenteellinen vaikutus on siis suunnilleen sama kuin moottoriteillä, ja varsin samat valtapiirit niitä kannattavatkin.


No vastaa rehellisesti, mikä on mielestäsi haitallisempaa, sekö että kaupungeissa työssä käyvät ihmiset asuvat lähiöissä ja käyvät niiden keskuksissa ostoksilla ja matkustavat töihin junalla tai metrolla, vai sitä että kaupungeissa työssä käyvät ihmiset asuvat maaseudulla tai maaseututaajamissa kymmenien kilsojen päässä työpaikoistaan ja kulkevat autolla töissä ja käyvät ostoksilla ideapark-tyyppisissä peltihalleissa? Jälkimmäinen ilmiö on ainakin paisunut niin isoksi että jyrää kohta perinteiset lähiöt mennen tullen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

Kannattaa lukea se SYKEn selvitys ennen kuin keskustelee. Keskeinen ongelma siinä on lähinnä se, että parkanot, padasjoet ja Suomen harvat oikeat kaupunkikeskukset käsitellään samassa ja sitten yleistetään tulokset koskemaan "keskustoja". Kun selvityksen on päässyt läpi, niin onkin jo aika selkeä kuva siitä, että 250:n selvitykseen "tunnistetun" keskusta-alueen tulokset eivät koske esimerkiksi Helsinkiä käytännössä mitenkään. 

En tiedä, onko median uutisointi ollut tarkoitushakuista vai ainoastaan osaamatonta, mutta kovin väärän kuvan se on selvityksestä antanut. TOki SYKEn oma tiedote asiasta on samaa sarjaa. Halusivat huomiota ja saivat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kannattaa lukea se SYKEn selvitys ennen kuin keskustelee. Keskeinen ongelma siinä on lähinnä se, että parkanot, padasjoet ja Suomen harvat oikeat kaupunkikeskukset käsitellään samassa ja sitten yleistetään tulokset koskemaan "keskustoja". Kun selvityksen on päässyt läpi, niin onkin jo aika selkeä kuva siitä, että 250:n selvitykseen "tunnistetun" keskusta-alueen tulokset eivät koske esimerkiksi Helsinkiä käytännössä mitenkään. 
> 
> En tiedä, onko median uutisointi ollut tarkoitushakuista vai ainoastaan osaamatonta, mutta kovin väärän kuvan se on selvityksestä antanut. TOki SYKEn oma tiedote asiasta on samaa sarjaa. Halusivat huomiota ja saivat.


Ei voi sivuuttaa sitä etteikö Helsingin keskusta kärsisi ongelmista. Syynä on kai kauppaliikkeiden lyhytnäköisyys, mutta myös kuluttajissa itsessään. Kun keskustatavarataloilla ei ole riittäväti vetovoimaa, niitä muutetaan kokonaan rättikaupoiksi, näin on käymässä esim Helsingin keskustan vanhalle Sokokselle. Tällaisten tavaratalojen ongelma on että keskustakiinteistöt ovat liian arvokkaita, ja siksi niissä ei kannata myydä mitään muuta kuin rättejä jotka vievät vähän tilaa ja joista saa tarpeeksi hyvän katteen. Kaikki muu kauppa muuttaa sitten kehäteille, tai nettiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Miksi ihmeessä rakennettaisiin moottoriteitä maaseudulle ja kehäteitä kaupunkien ympäri, jos ihmisten ei olisi tarkoitus käyttää niitä? Ilman, että olisi tarkoitus saada ihmisiä asumaan maaseudulla ja kauppaa siirtymään kehäteille?

Joukkoliikenne on huono auto. Kaupunki on huono kehätienvarsi, katastrofaalisen huono maaseutu. Jos moottoritierakentamisella on huonoja seurauksia, kaupunkien rakentaminen ja joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen auton ja moottoritierakentamisen periaatteilla on vielä huonompi vaihtoehto. Sellainen joukkoliikenne ei kannata ja niin rakennetut kaupungit kuihtuvat.

----------


## j-lu

> Ei voi sivuuttaa sitä etteikö Helsingin keskusta kärsisi ongelmista. Syynä on kai kauppaliikkeiden lyhytnäköisyys, mutta myös kuluttajissa itsessään. Kun keskustatavarataloilla ei ole riittäväti vetovoimaa, niitä muutetaan kokonaan rättikaupoiksi, näin on käymässä esim Helsingin keskustan vanhalle Sokokselle. Tällaisten tavaratalojen ongelma on että keskustakiinteistöt ovat liian arvokkaita, ja siksi niissä ei kannata myydä mitään muuta kuin rättejä jotka vievät vähän tilaa ja joista saa tarpeeksi hyvän katteen. Kaikki muu kauppa muuttaa sitten kehäteille, tai nettiin.


Sokoksessa lopetetaan urheiluvälineiden ja kodinelektroniikan myynti. Näitä kuitenkin myydään kantakaupungissa isoissa erikoisliikkeissä. Sokoksen ongema oli se että kyseiset osastot olivat surkean pieniä, ne eivät palvelleet asiakkaita, eivätkä missään nimessä pärjänneet kilpailussa erikoisliikkeille.

----------

